# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Second Darkness & St. Caspieran's Mission GM Battle Book [GMBB]

## lostsole31

This is a GM-only administrative space for tracking battle conditions and the like in my Second Darkness campaign. Please leave. If you stay to look around and you are one of those players, please understand that is cheating.

*Second Darkness: Shadow in the Sky [IC]* at that link.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Rodriguez whips around to face the man. He shouts to the others.*Weve got trouble! Try to knock him out.* Rodriguez lowers his head and tries to ram into the man at full speed to get past him, but all he does is get a deep wound (crit) from the man's rapier for his trouble .... right in the head. Luckily, it is where his horns meet under the skull so he only takes *9*, but the force is enough to nauseate Rodriguez and stop his overrun before it ever started.

*R1T16:* Ozlech, you can see Rodriguez at the top of the stairs, and saw the attack ome in. Rodriguez looks woozy, but you can't even get to him, and you know there is no way you can get past the guy upstairs easily, either. What do you do? What do you ask Huginn do? Note, it is too narrow a passage for Huginn (behind you) to fly, and she takes up a whole square herself (remember, just like Jean in SA, she is a "fat, black turkey") since she's small.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23.
Muninn: 22.
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.
Rodriguez: 20. Nauseated til End of R2T20!
Ozlech: 16.
* Huginn: 16.
Apophis: 16.
Knuckles: 15. (12:12).
Visto: 8.
Crysti: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Seeing that the terrain really doesn't fit his and Ginny's tactics,  Ozlech will retreat back the way he came with Ginny in tow saying, *"It's tighter than an Abbess's thighs in there! Make way unless you can help!"* He then gives Ginny a telepathic entreaty to follow him. 

He didn't really have to double move, as a single move was enough to bring him to the entrance below (and facing that opposite door).

*R1T15:* *"Boss! I help! I ready switch with you!"* hisses Apophis to Rodriguez...

*R1T14:* The man, whose age is not immediately apparent with a face covering, recovers from the charge and sudden attack of his own. He takes out a dagger with one hand, while still stabbing Rodriguez in the cheek with his rapier for *7*.

*R1T8:* Visto, what do you do way at the back of the bus, as it were? You are currently unaware of Rodriguez' status (so would have no reason beyond metagaming to offer him a balm). 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23.
Muninn: 22.
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.
Rodriguez: 20. Nauseated til End of R2T20!
Ozlech: 16.
* Huginn: 16.
Apophis: 15.
Knuckles: 14. (12:12).
Visto: 8.
Crysti: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* With a fight brewing, Visto's magic starts to roar to life on its own,  but with the environment the group is in, Visto chooses to retreat  backwards. As he does, he calls out to his allies. *"Friends. This environment is dangerous for Visto to fight in, so Visto will back out so Friends can fight back better."* 

*R1T3:* Crysti is now ready to do as its mistress requires ...

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Eric, what do you do? Fall up, fall back, or keep position. At this point, Lin is 10' in front of you, then a gap, and then Apophis and Rodriguez at the top. You do not know Rodriguez' status.

Muninn on deck, Lin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23.
Muninn: 22.
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.
Rodriguez: 20. Nauseated til End of R2T20!
Ozlech: 16.
* Huginn: 16.
Apophis: 15.
Knuckles: 14. (12:12).
Visto: 8.
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Quickly getting into a close, defensive stance, Eric goes up, looking  for the opponent in a room that's lit as day for him, trying to go past  Rodriguez, and finding that since he can't even get past Apophis, he warily grips his double-spear.

*R2T21:* Lin goes downstairs.

*R2T20:* Rodriguez, you are woozy and your head is spinning. What do you do?

Ozlech/ Ginny on deck, Apophis in the hole (but readied to take Rodriguez' spot) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23. _Inner sphere stance_.
Muninn: 22. DELAYING!!
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.
Rodriguez: 20. Nauseated til End of R2T20!
Ozlech: 16.
* Huginn: 16.
Apophis: 15.
Knuckles: 14. (12:12).
Visto: 8.
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Rodriguez reels from the attack, hoping to make room for the others, he  retreats down the stairs to the closest open space he can find (after Apophis and Eric), but not before he is grazed in his left lower arm for *4*. As he  goes, he commands Apophis,*Bring him down, dont kill him.*Once settled on the stairs he is no longer nauseated.

*R2T19:* Apophis moves right up to where his master was a second ago.

*R2T16:* Ozlech, do you (and Ginny) delay? If not, what do you do?

Assailant on deck, Visto in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23. _Inner sphere stance_.
Muninn: 22. DELAYING!!
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.
Rodriguez: 20. 
Apophis: 19.
Ozlech: 16.
* Huginn: 16.
Knuckles: 14. (12:12).
Visto: 8.
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Ozlech will settle into his normal combat stance, and keep an eye on the  surroundings for if their fight is attracting attention. He will not  give Ginny any orders at this time. 

*R2T14:* The man at the top of the stairs attacks Apophis with both sword and dagger, but does terribly.

*R2T8:* Visto, what do you do?

Eric on deck, Lin in the hole, Muninn/ Crysti delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23. _Inner sphere stance_.
Muninn: 22. DELAYING!!
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.
Rodriguez: 20. 
Apophis: 19.
Ozlech: 16. _Aura of misfortune_ (all foes w/in 30' take -2 on saves).
* Huginn: 16.
Knuckles: 14. (12:12).
Visto: 8.
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Visto delays, waiting for the chaos to settle. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:* Eric, what do you do?

Lin on deck, Rodriguez in the hole, Visto delaying (no longer noting the "pets" that are delaying) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23. _Inner sphere stance_.
Muninn: 22. DELAYING!!
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.
Rodriguez: 20. 
Apophis: 19.
Ozlech: 16. _Aura of misfortune_ (all foes w/in 30' take -2 on saves).
* Huginn: 16.
Knuckles: 14. (12:12).
Visto: 8.  DELAYING!!!
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* Eric prepares himself to join the fray be replacing a teammate. 

*R3T21:* Lin delays ....

*R3T20:* What does Rodriguez do?

Apophis on deck, Ozlech in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23. _Inner sphere stance_. DELAYING!!!
Muninn: 22. DELAYING!!
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.  DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 20. 
Apophis: 19.
Ozlech: 16. _Aura of misfortune_ (all foes w/in 30' take -2 on saves).
* Huginn: 16.
Knuckles: 14. (12:12).
Visto: 8.  DELAYING!!!
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Rodriguez begins a chaotic, powerful chant, which inspires fury in those  who listen to it. He then goes to pull out a berry with his tail, but finds that had eaten all of his berries previously. Those luscious "lush" berries.  :Small Frown: *Spoiler: Goodberry/ Fermented Fruit*
Show

You have to already have a berry, which you did not. No, you are not "assumed" to always have berries on hand.

Who accepts Rodriguez' raging song? (Answer in Discord, please.)*Spoiler: Effects of Inspired Rage*
Show

Inspired Rage (Su):  Affected allies gain a +2 morale bonus to STR & CON & +1 morale bonus on Will saving throws, but also take a 1 penalty to AC. 
*  While under the effects of inspired rage, allies other than Rodriguez cannot use any CHA-, DEX-, or INT-based skills (except Acrobatics, Fly, Intimidate, and Ride) or any ability that requires patience or concentration. 
*  Unlike the barbarians rage ability, those affected are not fatigued after the song ends.
*  If an ally has her own rage class ability, she may use the STR, CON, & Will save bonuses, as well as AC penalties, based on her own ability and level instead of those from Rodriguez (still suffering no fatigue afterward). 
  **  However, inspired rage does not allow the ally to activate abilities dependent on other rage class abilities, such as rage powers, blood casting, or bloodrager bloodlines; the ally must activate her own rage class ability in order to use these features.

*R3T19:* Apophis eagerly accepts his partner's raging song. His jaws snap and miss, but then he follows up with a tail slap to the man's right hand for *6*.

*R3T16:* Ozlech, what do you do? Did you take the raging song? What do you have Ginny do?

Assailant on deck, Rodriguez in the hole, Eric/ Lin/ Visto/ Other Pets delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23. _Inner sphere stance_. DELAYING!!!
Muninn: 22. DELAYING!!
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.  DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 20. Raging song, including self!
Apophis: 19.  Accepted raging song (+2 morale STR/CON, +1 morale Will, -1 AC)!!!
Ozlech: 16. _Aura of misfortune_ (all foes w/in 30' take -2 on saves).
* Huginn: 16.
Knuckles: 14. (6:12).
Visto: 8.  DELAYING!!!
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Hitting upon an idea, Ozlech says, *Ginny, try to see if you can teleport behind him!*

Meanwhile, Ozlech will reinvest his Essence, giving Ginny and Apophis a  point each. He will place his other two into his hand bind. 

And with that, Ginny flies up (past Eric) and gives a quick word back to her pet tiefling....*Spoiler: [S*
Show

Ginny[/S] Ginny >>> Ozzy]_"Too damned crowded for a fade, my pet, but I will try the wasp's sting you've given me! Wait. Dammit! If only I had fingertips. How do I shoot these things?!"_

*R3T14:* The man is wary this time, and is more cautious. He brings his rapier around to confuse the snake to crit it with feinted sneak attack for *11*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T20:*  Rodriguez, do you continue your raging song? You also feel Apophis' pain as he was stabbed (but he is in rage). What do you do?

Apophis on deck, Ozzy/ Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23. _Inner sphere stance_. DELAYING!!!
Muninn: 22. DELAYING!! No to raging song.
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.  DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 20. Raging song, including self!
Apophis: 19.  Accepted raging song (+2 morale STR/CON, +1 morale Will, -1 AC)!!!
Ozlech: 16. _Aura of misfortune_ (all foes w/in 30' take -2 on saves). No to raging song. Akashic army w/ Ginny, Apophis (Escape Route, _Riven Dart_).
* Huginn: 16. No to raging song. 
Knuckles: 14. (6:12).
Visto: 8.  DELAYING!!!
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Rodriguez continues his raging song. As it progresses, he heals  slightly. He picks up his water skin with his tail and takes a drink  from it. After this,  he moves further down the stairs toward Visto.*Im hurting up here.*
*Spoiler: Rodriguez*
Show

Drinking .... whether a potion, or any other liquid ..... is a SA that provokes AOOs. Now, if you are referring to your Accelerated Drinker, please read the fine print ... you just took out your waterskin this turn. So, you got out your waterskin and stepped downstairs, but then that's it, because it was a SA to drink, and it is a SA to use a supernatural ability (unless otherwise specified), so no hp to Apophis now.

*R4T19:* He might be hurt, but Apophis knows that he is IMMORTAL!!! (As long as Rodriguez is alive.) So, he quailed initially from the pain, but continuing to enjoy his brain-bonded's bitchin' bard ballad, he attacks the swordsman, just managing another tail slap against his right hand for 8, enough to smash his hand and drop him from shock! *"He fall down!"* Apophis calls.

*R4T16:* Ozlech, what do you do? What do you Ginny to do?

Rodriguez on deck, Apophis in the hole, everyone else is delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23. _Inner sphere stance_. DELAYING!!!
Muninn: 22. DELAYING!! No to raging song.
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.  DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 20. Raging song, including self! Waterskin held by tail.
Apophis: 19.  Accepted raging song (+2 morale STR/CON, +1 morale Will, -1 AC)!!!
Ozlech: 16. _Aura of misfortune_ (all foes w/in 30' take -2 on saves). No to raging song. Akashic army w/ Ginny, Apophis (Escape Route, _Riven Dart_).
* Huginn: 16. No to raging song. 
 Knuckles: 14. (-2:12). DYING!!!
Visto: 8.  DELAYING!!!
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* *Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*I usually just flick my fingers but... hmm I think I see the issue now. Try your talons maybe?*
While Ginny figures things out, Ozlech stays out of the way for Visto to reach Rodriguez.*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"Let's try this on for size! KA-CHOW, BITCHES! ....... Nope, didn't work either. Oh, wait, he's down.  Bad guy down.  I DID IT!"_

Visto, you heard Apophis shout "he fall down." What do you do? It is too crowded (even with allies) to "fly" your way for extra speed up the narrow stairway.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23. _Inner sphere stance_. DELAYING!!!
Muninn: 22. DELAYING!! No to raging song.
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.  DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 20. Raging song, including self! Waterskin held by tail.
Apophis: 19.  Accepted raging song (+2 morale STR/CON, +1 morale Will, -1 AC)!!!
Ozlech: 16. _Aura of misfortune_ (all foes w/in 30' take -2 on saves). No to raging song. Akashic army w/ Ginny, Apophis (Escape Route, _Riven Dart_).
* Huginn: 16. No to raging song. 
 Knuckles: 14. (-2:12). DYING!!!
Visto: 8.  DELAYING!!!
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Visto will re-enter the building's stairway, just standing on the first couple stairs, and take stock of what he sees. *"Friends,  is Visto correct in believing that the fight has concluded? Are any  Friends injured? If so, please come to Visto, so that He can take care  of his Friends wounds."*

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T20:* Rodriguez will continue his rage for another round, shouting back to Apophis,* Make sure hes out cold, partner!* His chanting heals him slightly, he swigs from his water skin and moves over to Visto. * Im a little banged up.* He will also sacrifice some life for his partner. Visto touches him to charge up his own healing, and providing *FH11* right now.

*R5T19:* *"He's down. He's bleeding,"* says Apophis matter of factly.

*R5T16:* Ozlech, what do you do? What do you have Ginny do?

Visto on deck, Rodriguez in the hole, Eric/ Lin delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23. _Inner sphere stance_. DELAYING!!!
Muninn: 22. DELAYING!! No to raging song.
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.  DELAYING!!!
Visto: 20.1. 
* _Unicorn feathering_: Rodriguez (1).
Rodriguez: 20. Raging song, including self! Waterskin held by tail. FH11 til 
Apophis: 19.  Accepted raging song (+2 morale STR/CON, +1 morale Will, -1 AC)!!!
Ozlech: 16. _Aura of misfortune_ (all foes w/in 30' take -2 on saves). No to raging song. Akashic army w/ Ginny, Apophis (Escape Route, _Riven Dart_).
* Huginn: 16. No to raging song. 
Knuckles: 14. (-3:12). DYING!!!
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T16:* *Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*"Good work! Be a dear and keep an eye out for another would-be mugger for us while I take a look at our recent assailant?"*
Ozlech moves past his allies and over to where Ginny is (because limits of movement) even as Ginny leaves that spot to go over to the assailant.*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"He's dying. I can't stop the bleeding. I tried, but only because I know how much some of these other simps will react if we kills somebody and don't really mean it."_

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T20.1:* Visto, what do you do?

Rodriguez on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23. _Inner sphere stance_. DELAYING!!!
Muninn: 22. DELAYING!! No to raging song.
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.  DELAYING!!!
Visto: 20.1. 
* _Unicorn feathering_: Rodriguez (1).
Rodriguez: 20. Raging song, including self! Waterskin held by tail. FH11 til 
Apophis: 19.  Accepted raging song (+2 morale STR/CON, +1 morale Will, -1 AC)!!!
Ozlech: 16. _Aura of misfortune_ (all foes w/in 30' take -2 on saves). No to raging song. Akashic army w/ Ginny, Apophis (Escape Route, _Riven Dart_).
* Huginn: 16. No to raging song. 
Knuckles: 14. (-3:12). STABLE!!!
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T20.1:* Visto speaks up to the rest of the party. *"Are any other Friends in need of healing?"* 

*R6T20-19:* Rodriguez breathes a deep sigh, after ending his song (*FH11*). *"Can someone make sure that fool isnt bleeding out? I dont have the skills for it.You ok Apophis?"*  He spends his turn moving back up the stairs toward his eidolon, who he passes by until he is standing directly over the fallen swordsman, his rapier and dagger loosed on the floor next to them. Apophis moves to the other side of the fallen to make way for (likely) Visto.

*R6T16:* Ozlech, what do you do? What do you have Ginny do?

Visto on deck, Rodriguez in the hole, everyone else delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  23. _Inner sphere stance_. DELAYING!!!
Muninn: 22. DELAYING!! 
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_.  DELAYING!!!
Visto: 20.1. 
* _Unicorn feathering_: Rodriguez (1).
Rodriguez: 20. Raging song, including self! Waterskin held by tail. FH11 has last effect on R7T20.
Apophis: 19. 
Ozlech: 16. _Aura of misfortune_ (all foes w/in 30' take -2 on saves). Akashic army w/ Ginny, Apophis (Escape Route, _Riven Dart_).
* Huginn: 16. 
Knuckles: 14. (-3:12). STABLE!!!
Crysti: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*Round One .....

R1T22:* Apophis, sensing something different, comes up the hallway, but stops behind Rodriguez since he doesn't know if this man should be attacked or not.

*R1T17:* Rodriguez, unfortunately, you are only six seconds into your bardic performance, so unless you try to keep doing it regardless of external factors ..... What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 22. 
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 17. Waterskin held by tail. 
Ozlech: 12. 
* Huginn: 12. 
Crysti: 11.
 Madrat Mank. 10. (9:9).
Visto: 8. 
Muninn: 5. 
Eric: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* While continuing to soothe the dog,  Knowing that the sudden combat and violence will completely upend his attempt, Rodriguez stops his performance and calls to the others,*Get up here, we got more.* He then reaches toward the man with his guisarme and pulls him to the  ground. He gives the man a nasty glare, as he stretches to his full  height.*Dont move pal.* 

*R1T12:* Ozlech, what do you do? What do you have Ginny do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 22. 
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 17. Waterskin held by tail. 
Ozlech: 12. 
* Huginn: 12. 
Crysti: 11.
 Madrat Mank. 10. (9:9).
Visto: 8. 
Muninn: 5. 
Dog: 4.5.
Eric: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Seeing that Rod has things well in hand, Ozlech and Ginny delay ... 

*R1T10:* *"No, wait!"* don't hurt me says the pathetic wretch on the ground.. *"Down, Fetch, down. Calm."*

*R1T8:* Visto, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 22. 
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 17. Waterskin held by tail. 
Ozlech: 12. DELAYING!!!
* Huginn: 12. DELAYING!!!
Crysti: 11. DELAYING!!!
 Madrat Mank. 10. (9:9).
Visto: 8. 
Muninn: 5. 
Dog: 4.5.
Eric: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8-5:* Visto delays, especially after hearing the man speaking. Muninn also delays ...

*R1T4.5:* The dog continues to bark, but doesn't attack.

*R1T4:* Eric, what do you do?

Apophis on deck, Rodriguez in the hole, Lin/ Ozlech/ Ginny/ Crysti/ Visto delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 22. 
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 17. Waterskin held by tail. 
Ozlech: 12. DELAYING!!!
* Huginn: 12. DELAYING!!!
Crysti: 11. DELAYING!!!
 Madrat Mank. 10. (9:9).
Visto: 8. DELAYING!!!
Muninn: 5. 
Dog: 4.5.
Eric: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Eric moves forward, trying to see something in that cramped up battlefield ... (see Discord).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 22. 
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 17. Waterskin held by tail. 
Ozlech: 12. DELAYING!!!
* Huginn: 12. DELAYING!!!
Crysti: 11. DELAYING!!!
 Madrat Mank. 10. (9:9).
Visto: 8. DELAYING!!!
Muninn: 5. 
Dog: 4.5.
Eric: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Eric keeps advancing, passing his allies to get to the slightly wider  part of the corridor, making sure to give a spot for his allies to step  forward as well, though there is a barking dog he has to pass.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Apophis delays ....

*R2T17:* Rodriguez, what do you do?

Guy on deck is on deck, Muninn in the hole, Apophis/ Lin/ Ozzie+Ginny/ Visto delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 22. DELAYING!!!
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 17. Waterskin held by tail. 
Ozlech: 12. DELAYING!!!
* Huginn: 12. DELAYING!!!
Crysti: 11. DELAYING!!!
 Madrat Mank. 10. (9:9).
Visto: 8. DELAYING!!!
Muninn: 5. 
Dog: 4.5.
Eric: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* *"Hey Ginny let's move up a bit. Standing on these stairs is awkward."* Ozlech says as he moves upwards himself and looks for a free spot to stand. Ginny is cawing, as she gave him a spot to go behind Apophis.

*R2T17:* Rodriguez, what do you do?

Guy on deck is on deck, Muninn in the hole, Apophis/ Lin/ Visto delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 22. DELAYING!!!
Lin: 21. _Inertial armor_. DELAYING!!!
 Ozlech: 20.
* Huginn: 20.
Rodriguez: 17. Waterskin held by tail. 
Crysti: 11. DELAYING!!!
 Madrat Mank. 10. (9:9).
Visto: 8. DELAYING!!!
Muninn: 5. 
Dog: 4.5.
Eric: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Rodriguez*
Show

*Surprise Round ...

S23:* Rodriguez feels a sharp stabbing pain at the back of his left knee for *21*, and Rod's movement is hampered.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T23:* Rod reels from the pain, and in his physical reeling, something sizzles past his ear to hit the eastern wall by the stairs to sizzle the wood there with acid.
 A man shouts at the top of his voice, *"BELTIAS KREUN!!!"* 

*R1T22:* Ozlech, you heard someone shout the name of the mark you were sent to find. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beltias Kreun:  23. _Shield of faith_ (+3) for 6 minutes. _Spatial bleeding_ til R9T23. Weapon Binder secret (+1) til R10T23.
Ozlech: 22.
Apophis:  21.
Eric:  20.
Rodriguez: 19.
Visto: 18.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:**Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

_"What's going on?"_
Ozlech moves to the ladder and climbs down as fast as he can to see what's going on. He sees a man in the southeast corner, adjacent to Eric. It's a raggedy-looking man in dirty leather armor standing there.

Ginny looks from the newcomer to Ozzy and tepes...*Spoiler: Ginny >> Ozzy*
Show

_"Um, this guy?"_

*R1T21:* Apophis climbs down from above, and not having any other guidance goes to the end of the hall. *"He's just inside and to the left, boss!"*

*R1T21:* Eric, you are standing adjacent to a smaller, raggedy-looking middle-aged man with a dagger in his hand (see the Discord pic, he is not holding a cup right now). When he came in, he went right for the corner, as if the corner was his purpose rather than you as some type of combatant (and you don't know what happened in the hallway). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beltias Kreun:  23. _Shield of faith_ (+3) for 6 minutes. _Spatial bleeding_ til R9T23. Weapon Binder secret (+1) til R10T23.
Ozlech: 22.
* Ginny (22).
Apophis:  21.
Eric:  20.
Rodriguez: 19.
Visto: 18.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* "*Who are you and what are you doing there?*" Going on the offensive, his cold blood boiling, Eric makes his weapon spin around, and the man manages to avoid the first and just barely deflect the second.

*R1T19:* Rodriguez, umm, ow? And you turn around and nobody is there .... though Apophis is at the end of the hall and you hear fighting from the room you were in a minut ago. What do you do?

VIsto on deck, Unknown dagger-guy on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beltias Kreun:  23. _Shield of faith_ (+3) for 6 minutes. _Spatial bleeding_ til R9T23. Weapon Binder secret (+1) til R10T23.
Ozlech: 22.
* Ginny (22).
Apophis:  21.
Eric:  20.
Rodriguez: 19.
Visto: 18.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Seeing no one around him, Rodriguez will glare with anger at knuckles. *All you bastards hit so hard, its tiring.* 

He will shout to Apophis *No mercy partner!* before beginning to chant, and move up the north hall for cover. 

*R1T18:* Visto starts down the ladder to join the combat. He'll survey the  situation and wait to see what happens before he makes any further  decisions. He gets to Ozzy, but it turns out there STILL isn't any light in the lower floor yet, so he stays behind Ozzy.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* The man pulls at something in the SE corner, like a little hidden alcove. This opens him up to an attack from Eric, who slams the man in the back with more of a punching press from his double-blade sword than a deep cut to do *11 NL* as the man lets out a *"Whuuuff!"* from the impact. He grabs something from inside, thinking himself safe, but ducks at the last minute when Eric attacks him again! The man now has a sack in his left hand.

*R2T22:* Ozlech, do you accept the raging song? What do you do? What do you ask of Ginny?

Apophis on deck, Eric in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beltias Kreun:  23. _Shield of faith_ (+3) for 6 minutes. _Spatial bleeding_ til R9T23. Weapon Binder secret (+1) til R10T23.
Ozlech: 22. Rage song?
* Ginny (22).
Apophis:  21. Rage song?
Eric:  20. Rage song: no.
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else.
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Settling into his stance, Ozlech moves south to clear a path for Visto  before firing darts of force energy from his fingertips at the armed  stranger, with one of the darts hitting the man's lower left arm for *6 force*.

Should the man remain standing after the attack, Ozlech order's Ginny.  *Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*"Ginny! Use Strike the Hourglass!"*

To which she responds...*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"Against what?! I can't see anything in here."_

*R2T21:* Apophis, having been commanded to give no mercy, puts all his power into attacking the man. First, he bites the man in the neck for *10*. It is quite a tussle, but the man gets free before Apophis can fully close his jaws to grab him. Apophis snarls and attempts a tail slap, but the man rebuffs him.

*R2T20:* Eric, what do you do?

Rod on deck, Visto in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beltias Kreun:  23. _Shield of faith_ (+3) for 6 minutes. _Spatial bleeding_ til R9T23. Weapon Binder secret (+1) til R10T23.
Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.
* Ginny (22).
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes.
Eric:  20. Rage song: no.
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else.
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* After those first exchange of blows, Eric switches tactics, aiming at  the metaphysical concept of time, especially the one of that man, slashing him across the chest for *8*. "*I don't know what he's trying to do!*" 

*"HELP! ROBBERS! HELP!"* the man shouts.*Spoiler: Silphael*
Show

Per Rusty rules, you don't recover any maneuvers, because no maneuvers were used farther than the past round. You do still Claim him and get vitae, though.

*R2T19:* Rod, you are currently singing and inspiring song that only Apophis and yourself are utilizing. Your skald's vigor will kick in this round if you continue. What do you do?

Visto on deck, shouting man in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beltias Kreun:  23. _Shield of faith_ (+3) for 6 minutes. _Spatial bleeding_ til R9T23. Weapon Binder secret (+1) til R10T23.
Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.
* Ginny (22).
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes.
Eric:  20. Rage song: no.
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else.
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Rodriguez continues chanting his song (*FH2*), he casts a spell on himself and  moves over to Apophis in the hallway, keeping a close eye on Knuckles.*If this guy goes down, get up high to get the drop on reinforcements alright? Keep your eyes peeled.* 

*R2T18:* Visto, what do you do?

Unknown man on deck, Ozzy/ Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beltias Kreun:  23. _Shield of faith_ (+3) for 6 minutes. _Spatial bleeding_ til R9T23. Weapon Binder secret (+1) til R10T23.
Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.
* Ginny (22).
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes.
Eric:  20. Rage song: no.
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. _Shield_ til R32T19.
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Visto stumbles forward, feeling someone south of him (Ozzy?) and continues stumbling around in the dark, tracing his hand along the wall until Ginny caws at him so she isn't stepped on he then stumbles south himself, and there is also this frenetic activity around a major arc, telling him that he must be at the sight site  of the battle, which he cannot see .... because it is pitch black. As described so, so many times previously. But now that he is at the scene of battle itself, and the stress is such that his storm veil's energy kicks off, but as he can't see anyone, his thoughts to give them the balm of a soothing rain are on hold.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:*  The middle-aged man simply disappears from view (of those that could see him).

*R3T22:* Ozzy (and Ginny), what do you do?

Apophis on deck, Eric in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Soothing Rain_!
Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.
* Ginny (22).
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes.
Eric:  20. Rage song: no.
Balston Ungles (Thug): 20.
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. _Shield_ til R32T19.
Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18.
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.
Knuckles (thief): 15.
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14.
Badeye Rumblefist: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Seeing the man disappear, Ozlech cries out, *"He either teleported away or turned invisible! Watch out!"*

After seeing Visto blindly stumble past and hearing Ginny's mental  message, Ozlech touches upon the aura sitting on his shoulders  manifested as a whip of light and has it readapt into a sash of light  about his waist. Suddenly light spills from Ozlech's eyes, lighting up  the space before him as he looks warily for the man, but seeing no sign of him.  Meanwhile, Ginny hops around defensively.

*R3T21:*  Apophis turns to look at Rod, gritting angrily, *"If I had shoulders, I would shrug."*

*R3T20:* Eric, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.
* Ginny (22).
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes.
Eric:  20. Rage song: no.
Balston Ungles (Thug): 20.
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. _Shield_ til R32T19.
Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18.
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.
Knuckles (thief): 15.
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14.
Father Padrick.  12.
Badeye Rumblefist: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Seemingly getting some more colors back, Eric gets ready attempts a new strike, before realizing that his claimed opponent is not in the same room with them anymore. His claim has already left him, but before it did, Eric moves as close as possible to where the feeling of the claim led him ..... to the southwest corner of the room ... *Spoiler: Eric*
Show

before realizing that the man had teleported outside and to the ground just outside the belltower.
 Eric calls out as loud as he can, just in case the man is still there to hear, "*So, you're calling backup now?*" 

*R3T20:* A tough-looking guy comes around the corner that Rod can see.

*R3T19:* Rod, what do you do? Eric just crossed the room and shouted to the outer wall and down a little, and it seems somebody else is joining the party.

Visto on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.
* Ginny (22).
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes.
Eric:  20. Rage song: no.
Balston Ungles (Thug): 20.
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.5
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. _Shield_ til R32T19.
Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18.
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.
Knuckles (thief): 15.
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14.
Father Padrick.  12.
Badeye Rumblefist: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* *The coward's fleeing! Visto, can you follow him? Apophis, help me with this one in the hall!* Continuing his chant (*FH2*), Rodriguez will move down the hall towards the new combatant and pulls him to the ground with his weapon. 

*R3T18:*  Someone crosses past the guy that just fell to close twoards Rod, trying to avoid the skald's AOO, but Rod still chops him in the left arm for *15*, enough to drop him in a single hit.

*R3T17:* Visto, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.
* Ginny (22).
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes.
Eric:  20. Rage song: no.
Balston Ungles (Thug): 20.
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.5
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. _Shield_ til R32T19.
 Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18. (-3:12). DYING!!!
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.
Knuckles (thief): 15.
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14.
Father Padrick.  12.
Badeye Rumblefist: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Visto listens to his comrade. He tries to find the fleeing  foe, and follow after him. He knows Eric has a short-term connection to some of his opponents and Eric seemed to be drawn to the outer wall. The belltower above is not open to the air, though, or else Visto would have seen a little more light from outside when he was up there, meaning he has to take the long way, and it is too crowded in here to do it with flying. He heads out to the hallway where it is now still dark, hearing a ruckus in the hallway he feels for the door or doorway of that first area to the south to manage to find it and feel the air of the doorway. He goes through, stumbling around until he gets to the open window he can see the outer world from. Once he gets out of this building next round, it will be dark, but at least faint light pollution and stars will work with his low-light vision to not be entirely blind.

*R3T15:* Rod sees the first thief they downed..... the one that was tied up, wriggle out of his ropes and stand.

*R3T3:* A burly half-orc comes around the corner to step over the thug who was tripped and then to stand over the ruffian who was dropped, and is now standing face-to-face with Rod. This guy wears leather armor and wields a morning star.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:*  Ozzy, what do you do? Do you have Ginny do anything?

Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.
* Ginny (22). 
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes.
Eric:  20. Rage song: no.
Balston Ungles (Thug): 20.
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.5
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. _Shield_ til R32T19.
 Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18. (-3:12). DYING!!!
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.
Knuckles (thief): 15. (3:12).
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14.
Father Padrick.  12.
Badeye Rumblefist: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* *Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

_"Sounds like the party is out in the hall. You go first and I will light the way after."_
After Ginny goes, Ozlech will go out into the hallway, orienting his  light towards the sound of conflict. Should he see an enemy fighting an  ally, he will launch his force darts at them, aiming to be non-lethal, but they both miss as there are too many bodies in the way.

*R4T21:*  Apophis gnashes his teeth and delays as a glance out there tells him there is nowhere for him to go.

*R4T20:* Eric, the hallway is full, as you can tell from Apophis' obvious sense of (enraged) frustration. This means you likely have nowhere to go, either. What do you do?

NPCs on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.
* Ginny (22). 
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes. DELAYING!!!
Eric:  20. Rage song: no.
Balston Ungles (Thug): 20.
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.5
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. _Shield_ til R32T19.
 Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18. (-3:12). DYING!!!
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.
Knuckles (thief): 15. (3:12).
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14.
Father Padrick.  12.
Badeye Rumblefist: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Eric gets ready to act as soon as things change, not planning to force people in a stack.  

*R4T19.8:* The man Rod tripped gets to his feet and starts shouting, *"Father Padrick! Father Padrick! Come quick! Thugs!"* but then in a much lower voice that only the people in the hallway can hear, he cheers on the half-orc squared off against Rod, *"Get him, Badeye!"*

*R4T19:* Rod, do you continue your song? What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.
* Ginny (22). 
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes. DELAYING!!!
Eric:  20. Rage song: no. DELAYING!!!
Balston Ungles (Thug): 19.8.
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.5
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. _Shield_ til R32T19.
 Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18. (-3:12). DYING!!!
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.
Knuckles (thief): 15. (3:12).
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14.
Father Padrick.  12.
Badeye Rumblefist: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Rodriguez (*FH2*) continues the song as he calls back to the others, *Ill try and make room. Theres a hell of a lot of em, though!*  He then focuses on a spell, and the half-orc's morningstar barely skips along Rod's _shield_ spell. The spell formed, Rod releases a violent shout to send shards of sound into the hallway. Everyone in that line takes *5 sonic*. This is enough to drop the guy the group first beat and had tied up. Rod then moves back to give his comrades more room. The half-orc hadn't recovered his swing from the spellcasting to attack Rod on his retreat as well.

*R4T18:*  Visto continues his trek outside, even going around the back to where it seems like the disappearing man had gone based on Eric's direction of looking the last time Visto saw him. Visto, flying 15' off the ground, doesn't see anything.

*R4T14:*  A twitchy fellow comes around the corner and moves past his allies to then stab Ginny for *8* with a rapier. He also has a dagger in his hand.

*R4T3:* *"Dammit, Rasper!"* yells the half-orc to the fellow that just passed him to stab the raven. *"I had 'em!"*

The half-orc looks at Ozlech and growls menacingly. Ozlech can't stulp the gulp from his throat that just happened (he is shaken).

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T22:* Ozlech, you are flush with fear should you tangle with the half-orc you are pretty sure is Badeye Rumblefist, and the one that just stabbed Ginny is his pal, Rasper Ellias. They have a reputation for being pretty tough, especially Badeye.  What do you do? What do you have Ginny do?

Brave Defenders of Their Home on deck and in the hole, Apophis and Eric are delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.  SHAKEN til R6T3!!!
* Ginny (22). 
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes. DELAYING!!!
Eric:  20. Rage song: no. DELAYING!!!
Balston Ungles (Thug): 19.8.  (4:9).
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.5
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. _Shield_ til R32T19.
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14.
Father Padrick.  12.
Badeye Rumblefist: 3. AOO used.

*OOC*
Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18. (-2:12). STABLE!!!
 Knuckles (thief): 15. (-2:12).  STABLE!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:**Spoiler: Ozzy>>>Ginny*
Show

*Strike the Hourglass and step through that doorway!*
Again choosing to let Ginny go first, Ginny pecks threateningly at Rasper before stepping to the south. Ozzy then grins nervously at the  empty hallway and fires off a pair of force darts at the man who stabbed  Ginny (doing a total of *9 force*) before ducking through the door behind Ginny as she covers his  movement.
*R5T21:* Apophis steps outside into the hallway, and climbs up into the rafters out of sight.

*R5T20:* Eric, you were delaying, and things seem to have changed. No ally is in the hallway at floor level. What do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.  SHAKEN til R6T3!!!
* Ginny (22). 
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes. 
Eric:  20. Rage song: no. 
Balston Ungles (Thug): 19.8.  (4:9).
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.5
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. _Shield_ til R32T19.
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14. (3:12).
Father Padrick.  12.
Badeye Rumblefist: 3. AOO used.

*OOC*
Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18. (-2:12). STABLE!!!
 Knuckles (thief): 15. (-2:12).  STABLE!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T20:* Not really in a position to advance without hindering anyone, Eric keeps waiting for an occasion.  

*R5T19.8-.5:* Stuff happens in hallway that heroes can't see. But a voice, thin and reedy calls out, *"It's alright! Knuckles is stable."*

*R5T19:* Rodriguez, do you continue your song? What do you do?

Visto on deck, Rasper in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.  SHAKEN til R6T3!!!
* Ginny (22). 
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes. 
Eric:  20. Rage song: no. DELAYING!!!
Balston Ungles (Thug): 19.8.  (4:9).
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.5
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. _Shield_ til R32T19.
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14. (3:12).
Father Padrick.  12.
Badeye Rumblefist: 3. AOO used.

*OOC*
Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18. (-2:12). STABLE!!!
 Knuckles (thief): 15. (-2:12).  STABLE!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T19:* Continuing his song (*FH2*), Rodriguez will take a deep swig from his water skin and ready himself for enemies to enter the room.*Pounce now, Apophis!* 

*R5T18:* Visto begins to slowly circle around the building, looking for any signs of the hostile that had fled outside, but doesn't see him yet.

*R5T14:* Rasper, badly wounded, withdraws.

*R5T12:*  An older man, bald-pated in poor robes comes hustling around the corner, looking at all of the brave defenders as he goes by. *"Stop fighting! Stop fighting, all of you! What is going on here in this holy mission?"*

*R5T3:*  Badeye Rumblefist, the half-orc is passed by the old man. *"These people broke in, dropped two of my friends, wounded Rasper, heck, another boarder here called away and we don't see him!"*

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T22:* Ozzy, you are still shaken from Badeye's stinkeye previously. What do you do? The old man actually stopped in a sliver of hallway you can see from your vantage. What do you have Ginny do?

Apophis on deck, Balston in the hole, Eric delaying (and being in delay, it is up to you to come out of it) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.  SHAKEN til R6T3!!!
* Ginny (22). 
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes. 
Eric:  20. Rage song: no. DELAYING!!!
Balston Ungles (Thug): 19.8.  (4:9).
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.5
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. READIED to trip an enemy that gets w/in reach!!!
*  _Shield_ til R32T19.
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14. (3:12).
Father Padrick.  12.
Badeye Rumblefist: 3. AOO used.

*OOC*
Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18. (-2:12). STABLE!!!
 Knuckles (thief): 15. (-2:12).  STABLE!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T22:* *"D-don't believe their lies Father!"* Ozlech says from the room, still shaken by that half-orc's glare, *"We've been defending ourselves! Ambushed as we were at the top of the stairs!"**Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

_"Don't attack."_
Ginny doesn't attack, but she does move over to the far side of the room to make it easier for Ozzy to move out some if he wants (next round).

*R6T21:* Apophis, loyal eidolon, has his orders ... can't see Rod to verify ... and responds as his single-digit INT-less-than-a-dumb-human allows. The old father happens to look up to notice the creepy satan-serpent above him, but he isn't old enough to react quickly. Apophis bends down to bite the old man in the right shoulder for *8*, holding the old man fast.  

Father Padrick screams in pain.

*R19.5:*  Someone steps up from the stairs, standing over the fallen "first thug" (Knuckles) and shoots at Apophis with a longbow, hitting him for *3*. *"Father Padrick's being attacked!"*

*R19T19:* Rod, Roll a Fort save vs. DC 11. Regardless, you didn't see any of what just happend (above) since you are well into the belltower room. But you heard a decidedly old man try to stop the fight, Ozzy begin talking, the old man cry out in pain, and then someone call out that Father Padrick was being attacked. What do you do?

Visto, you DO hear that Father Padrick is being attacked. You are on deck ...
Eric, you are delaying, but it might be a good time to end that ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. Rage song: no.  SHAKEN til R6T3!!! 
* Ginny (22). 
Apophis:  21. Rage song: yes. Grabbing Father Padrick!!!
Eric:  20. Rage song: no. DELAYING!!!
Balston Ungles (Thug): 19.8.  (4:9).
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.5
Rodriguez: 19. Raging Song! Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. He gains FH2 while raging. READIED to trip an enemy that gets w/in reach!!!
*  _Shield_ til R32T19.
Visto: 18. Rage song: no.
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14. (3:12).
Father Padrick.  12. (8:16  GRABBED by Apophis!!!
Badeye Rumblefist: 3. AOO used.

*OOC*
Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18. (-2:12). STABLE!!!
 Knuckles (thief): 15. (-2:12).  STABLE!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T19:* Rodriguez will immediately cease his chant and shout out into the  hallway with the tone of a parent disappointed with his child. *Apophis, stand down now!* 

He rushes out into the hallway, and seeing the father he says.*Forgive  him, father, he believed you were here to harm us. He knows no better.  We have a healer who can see to your wounds. These men try to deceive  you. We were only here to bring a man to his estranged daughter, but if  we hadnt come armed, these men would have killed us by now.* He lifts up his tunic to show the two deep wounds he received.  

*R19T18:* Visto, what do you do?

Father Padrick in the hole, Eric delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. SHAKEN til R6T3!!! 
* Ginny (22). 
Apophis:  21. Grabbing Father Padrick!!!
Eric:  20. DELAYING!!!
Balston Ungles (Thug): 19.8.  (4:9).
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.5
Rodriguez: 19. Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. _Shield_ til R32T19.
Visto: 18. 
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14. (3:12).
Father Padrick.  12. (8:16  GRABBED by Apophis!!!
Badeye Rumblefist: 3. AOO used.

*OOC*
Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18. (-2:12). STABLE!!!
 Knuckles (thief): 15. (-2:12).  STABLE!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T18:* Visto heads in the direction of the shadow, but after 30 feet, he  realizes this is just the strange shadowscape of a city at night, unlike the more comforting and known shadows of his homeland. That, and the Blot far up in the sky, above.

*R19T17:* Hearing voices (uh-oh!), Eric advances into the corridor to get a grasp of the situation. He passes Rod to stand directly below Apophis, whose tail is holding him in the rafters while he is biting down at an angle at Father Padrick right in front of Eric (now).

*R19T12:* *"By the Lady's Scimitar, let me go, demon!"* feebly struggles the old man, before surprisingly wrenching free.

*Out of Initiative ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozlech: 22. SHAKEN til R6T3!!! 
* Ginny (22). 
Apophis:  21. Grabbing Father Padrick!!!
Balston Ungles (Thug): 19.8.  (4:9).
Garsphiel Elstrice (Greenscout): 19.5
Rodriguez: 19. Waterskin of alcohol in hand, and nothing else. _Shield_ til R32T19.
Visto: 18. Two rounds from window.
Eric: 17. 
Father Padrick.  12. (8:16)
Badeye Rumblefist: 3. 

*OOC*
Brandy Nurrus (Thief): 18. (3:12). 
Rasper Ellias (thief): 14. (3:12).
 Knuckles (thief): 15. (3:12).

----------


## lostsole31

Rodriguez will gesture to let Eric through first. Erik opens the door and steps inside, his weapon in hand just in case. Rodriguez takes a deep breath and moves in after Eric. Apophis falls in line behind his master.

Two men quickly close, one from each side where they were hidden by alcoves. Red moved out a distance, but Blue simply stepped out and shouts, "Who the hell are you?! Get outta here!" It is sudden and jarring to Eric.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T28:* Kwava unslings his bow and takes a careful look around. Not seeing anything, he relaxes his grip a little on his bow and looks to Sol. *"You should go in. Your friends aren't known."*

*R1T23:* Sol moves into the Gold Goblin, just ducking a reflexive punch from Red. *"Hey, guys! Wait, stop. Sol here. These are my friends. What the heck is going on here? Where is Saul?"*

*R1T19:* Eric, okay, this bouncer is actually scared you some. But you see that's what they are. They have short swords still in scabbards, and the one that swung at Sol seemed to do so out of reflex as quickly as Sol was zipping by. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28.
Brown Thief: 27.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30).
Sol: 23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12).  Area #27.
Pink Thief: 22. (12:12). Back porch.
Eric:  19. SHAKEN til R3T7 (-2 saves, skill checks, ability checks, -2 attack rolls).
Rodriguez: 18.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15.
Apophis: 14.
Huginn: 13.
Green Thief: 12.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Ganmeed: 11.
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Red Thug: 9. (9:9).
Green Thug: 8. (9:9).
Blue Thug: 7. (9:9).
Brown Thug: 6.(9:9).
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Eric takes his stance, but doesn't attack for now, getting ready. 

*R1T18:* Rodriguez, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28.
Brown Thief: 27.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30).
Sol: 23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12).  Area #27.
Pink Thief: 22. (12:12). Back porch.
Eric:  19. SHAKEN til R3T7 (-2 saves, skill checks, ability checks, -2 attack rolls). READIED attack (q.v.).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15.
Apophis: 14.
Huginn: 13.
Green Thief: 12.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Ganmeed: 11.
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Red Thug: 9. (9:9).
Green Thug: 8. (9:9).
Blue Thug: 7. (9:9).
Brown Thug: 6.(9:9).
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Casting a defensive spell on his eidolon, Rodriguez moves up next to Eric (and a bouncer punches at him) and motion for Apophis to follow. He whispers to his eidolon._Dont strike unless they attack first buddy. Try to get up high to pounce if you need to._ He keeps his weapon ready. 

*R1T15:* Ozlech, what do you do? What do direct Ginny to do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28.
Brown Thief: 27.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30).
Sol: 23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12).  Area #27.
Pink Thief: 22. (12:12). Back porch.
Eric:  19. SHAKEN til R3T7 (-2 saves, skill checks, ability checks, -2 attack rolls). READIED attack (q.v.).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18.
Huginn: 13.
Green Thief: 12.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Ganmeed: 11.
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Red Thug: 9. (9:9).
Green Thug: 8. (9:9).
Blue Thug: 7. (9:9).
Brown Thug: 6.(9:9).
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Ozzy will wave Visto over in case the raised voices inside turn to  sounds of combat. He will also enter his combat stance and stick close  to Kwava, directing Ginny to, *Stay close.* 

*R1T14:* Apophis enters, blocking a bouncer from being able to get to his master.

*R1T12:* An arrow shoots down from the catwalks above to hit Sol in his hip for *7*. He lets out a cry of pain.

*R1T9-6:* Red sidesteps Rodriguez to attack the wounded man (Sol) with a short sword he draws, only to have his weapon pushed by a deflection field. Another bouncer (Green) comes double-moving in from the north, having come from the area of the northern bar, short sword drawn.. Blue sidesteps Apophis to flank with Sol, drawing his short sword, but the strange shadows of the day coming in through shuttered light confuses him. Yet another bouncer (Brown) comes from the are of the swinging door, short sword drawn.

*R1T5:* Visto, angry shouts of battle inside. What do you do? I hear the Isle of Kortos is beautiful this time of year.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28.
Brown Thief: 27.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30).
Sol: 23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12).  Area #27.
Pink Thief: 22. (12:12). Back porch.
Eric:  19. SHAKEN til R3T7 (-2 saves, skill checks, ability checks, -2 attack rolls). READIED attack (q.v.).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15. *Aura of misfortune* stance active.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18.
Huginn: 13. DELAYING!!!
Green Thief: 12.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Ganmeed: 11.  DELAYING!!!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Red Thug: 9. (9:9).
Green Thug: 8. (9:9).
Blue Thug: 7. (9:9). All enemies have concealment to him til R4T7, but he can make a DC 20 Will save at beginning of each round.
Brown Thug: 6.(9:9).
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Visto takes a moment to think about a future island vacation. He then  heads up towards Ozzy, ready this time to actually help in the fight if  need be.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28-27.5:* He then goes up the stairs and inside, rushing past the group of bodies to get a little bit beyond while pulling out his bow. One thing you all note is that while Kwava is a whopping 6' 7" (and gaunt as hell at 122 lbs.), his legs are quite short for his frame. He has a quite a long torso and arms, and doesn't move as quickly as you think he would, even using his knuckles to push himself along at times. Kwava calls out, *"It is clear, Sol, this has gone to violence."*

His hawk Ganmeed then flies in to follow him, gaining some altitude (10').

*R2T26:* An arrow flies down from the catwalk, but Eric had seen the movement early enough to sidestep. 

*R2T23:* *"Yup,"* Sol nods ruefully, gritting through the pain, *"we tried the peaceful way, and that is what matters. Having tried, we commit to battle."*

He concentrates carefully, and fire is formed from his upturned palm. He makes a clumsy attack, but in a surprising success he illustrates that these bouncers are not quick-footed. His fiery hand touches Red's stomach and a part of that fire grows and splits off to burn the man for *9 fire*. The man screams in pain, having been disabled.

*R2T22:* More movement on the catwalks above, as the folks up there aren't trying to move slow and stealthy anymore.

*R2T19:* Eric, you are still shaken. Battle is now committed as snipers above are helping bouncers below. What do you do? *Spoiler: Silphael*
Show

I do apologize, because I ignored your readied action. That said, at least you get a full round worth of actions and no ping-ponging on intiative.


Rod on deck, Ozzy in the hole, Ginny delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). Stealth flight.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). North side of building.
Eric:  19. SHAKEN til R3T7 (-2 saves, skill checks, ability checks, -2 attack rolls). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18.
Huginn: 13. DELAYING!!!
Green Thief: 12.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Red Thug: 9. (0:9).
Green Thug: 8. (9:9).
Blue Thug: 7. (9:9). All enemies have concealment to him til R4T7, but he can make a DC 20 Will save at beginning of each round.
Brown Thug: 6.(9:9).
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Shaken but not broken, Eric roars, stepping closer to Red, and with a vicious strike cuts open the disabled man's abdomen for *11*, dropping him.

*R2T18:* Rod, you just saw a man get disemboweled in front of you. Anyway, what do you do?

Ozlech in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (til R3T19): +2 morale bonus to attack/ damage rolls.
Kwava: 28.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). Stealth flight.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). North side of building.
Eric:  19. SHAKEN til R3T7 (-2 saves, skill checks, ability checks, -2 attack rolls). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18.
Huginn: 13. DELAYING!!!
Green Thief: 12.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
 Red Thug: 9. (-11:9). DYING!!!
Green Thug: 8. (9:9).
Blue Thug: 7. (9:9). All enemies have concealment to him til R4T7, but he can make a DC 20 Will save at beginning of each round.
Brown Thug: 6.(9:9).
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Seeing the vicious display Rodriguez will let out a roar of his own.  Breaking into a chanting chorus, he surrounds himself with small wispy  spirits, and moves to engage the green bouncer. As he does so, he will  shout,*Give em hell boys!* 

Even though his raging song and movement has Rod planting his feet to prepare for combat, the ghostly wisps show that of a shrieking, enraged woman with garlands in her hair lashing out at hands with sharpened claws!

*R2T15:* Ozlech, you are in a stance which seems to echo the misfortune of whatever spirits have come to Rodriguez's age. Do you accept the raging song for this round?  What do you do?

Apophis on deck, Ginny delaying, Sniper on catwalk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (til R3T19): +2 morale bonus to attack/ damage rolls.
Kwava: 28.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). Stealth flight.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). North side of building.
Eric:  19. SHAKEN til R3T7 (-2 saves, skill checks, ability checks, -2 attack rolls). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18.
Huginn: 13. DELAYING!!!
Green Thief: 12.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
 Red Thug: 9. (-11:9). DYING!!!
Green Thug: 8. (9:9).
Blue Thug: 7. (9:9). All enemies have concealment to him til R4T7, but he can make a DC 20 Will save at beginning of each round.
Brown Thug: 6.(9:9).
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Moving just east of Apophis, Ozlech scans the scene. Choosing his targets, Ozlech shouts, *"Ginny! Attack my targets!"*

Ozzy prepares to shift his essence, but then realizes that veils is as full as it can be. No matter, he unleashes his strongest attack, his _riven darts_, into two of the bouncers. Two of the darts fire at Blue, hitting him in the groin for *8 force* and the chest for another *8 force*, dropping him. And a third dart hits Brown in the right foot for *7 force*.

*R2T14.5:* Ginny flies in at the same time and beaks Brown in the left shoulder at the lung for *5*, dropping him.

*R2T14:* Apophis takes the raging song! He then wriggles up a support column to the catwalk supports above, and from those supports, he gets to a catwalk to engage a sniper.

*R2T12:* That sniper takes out a rapier, holding his bow in off hand, though the blade slides off of scales on the attack. He then steps back.

*R2T5:* Visto, do you take the raging song this round? What do you do?

Kwava on deck, Ganmeed in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (til R3T19): +2 morale bonus to attack/ damage rolls.
Kwava: 28.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). Stealth flight.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). North side of building.
Eric:  19. SHAKEN til R3T7 (-2 saves, skill checks, ability checks, -2 attack rolls). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. Accepting Raging Song!
Green Thief: 12.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Green Thug: 8. (9:9). Rapier and bow in hand.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

*OOC*
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thug (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Visto does not allow the magic of the song to fill him, but hurries  himself toward the building, already regretting how far back he chose to  stand.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T28-27.5:* Kwava ignores the song and repositions, shooting up at the catwalk. He directs his hawk, which then flies up to the catwalk and attacks someone there.

*R3T27-24:* Combat in catwalks.

*R3T23:* Sol closes on Bouncer-Green to graze the man's neck for *4 fire*.

*R3T22-21:* Combat in catwalks.

*R3T19*:Eric, it is a testament to the fallen bouncer's warrior spirit that you still carry fear with you. Do you accept the raging song? What do you do?

Rod on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (til R3T19): +2 morale bonus to attack/ damage rolls.
Kwava: 28.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). Stealth flight.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). North side of building.
Eric:  19. SHAKEN til R3T7 (-2 saves, skill checks, ability checks, -2 attack rolls). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. Accepting Raging Song!
Green Thief: 12.  (12:12). Catwalk. Rapier and bow in hand.
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Green Thug: 8. (6:9). 
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

*OOC*
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thug (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19*:Refusing the rage, Eric gathers his resentment toward the last remaining  bouncer, steps closer, and attempts to strike as his weapon briefly  turns ghostly and just misses the man, Eric's fear still affecting him.

*R3T18:* Rod, all enemies on this level are down, and there is a fight with Apophis and Ganmeed in the catwalks, for whatever that's worth. Do you keep up the raging song?

Ozzy on deck, Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). Stealth flight.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). North side of building.
Eric:  19. SHAKEN til R3T7 (-2 saves, skill checks, ability checks, -2 attack rolls). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. Accepting Raging Song!
Green Thief: 12.  (12:12). Catwalk. Rapier and bow in hand.
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Green Thug: 8. (6:9). 
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

*OOC*
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thug (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Rodriguez' screaming mimi tears into the fallen green bouncer, likely killing him for sure. Rod continues his song as he casts a spell on Eric.*This should help if you need to get up those stairs.* 

*R3T15:*  Ozlech moves to ascend to the catwalk from the nearest point he can see ... but realizes he doesn't see any easy way up to the catwalk. He reallocates Essence to his defense as he goes and messages Ginny telepathically.*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

_Ginny, fly up and support Apophis._
Of course, that is what she is already doing!

He spends the remainder of his round looking for a way up from where he is, and doesn't see anything. 

*R3T14.9:* Ginny, accepting the song, is now totally flitting up in the catwalk area, so hidden from below. She acrobatically darts past two enemies and talons one of them for *9* and flies past.

*R3T14:* Apophis, still with the song, slithers forward and bites a now-flanked enemy for 10, and he falls off the catwalk to the ground below, unmoving.

*R3T5:* Visto, what do you do?

Kwava/ Ganmeed on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). Stealth flight.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12). Catwalk.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). North side of building.
Eric:  19. SHAKEN til R3T7 (-2 saves, skill checks, ability checks, -2 attack rolls). _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. SONG accepted!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. Accepting Raging Song!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

*OOC*
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (1). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:* Visto finally enters the building alongside his allies, and immediately  takes off into the air to get a better view of the enemy. Because of the time spent getting into the building, he only makes it 5' off the ground. The catwalks are too cluttered and the action too frenetic or Visto to get a clear look at the battle up there.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T28:* *"Sol!"* calls Kwava, *"Show us the way up to the catwalks."*

He takes the total defense action this round.

*R4T27.5-26:* Ganmeed has to land to peck at a thief (*3*). That one in turn takes out his stabs Ganmeed for *7*. An arrow from another slams into Apophis' scales.

*R4T23:* Sol, with fire in his hands, says, *"Follow me!"* as he darts off to the northwest outside of a door. *"Through here and to the right!"*

*R4T19:* Eric, what do you do? You no longer fear the dead. Do you accept the raging song this round?

Rod on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. TD.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (9:12). Catwalk. Bow and rapier in hand.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk. Bow in hand.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). Stealth flight.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12). Catwalk. Bow away, rapier in hand. 
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). North side of building.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. SONG accepted!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. Accepting Raging Song!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

*OOC*
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (1). Thug (2).

[/QUOTE]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Slowed down by his gear, Eric still rushes toward the door Sol is at. "*So, we're going to fight our whole way through, then.*" 

*R4T18:* Rod, do you keep up the raging song? What do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. TD.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (9:12). Catwalk. Bow and rapier in hand.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk. Bow in hand.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). Stealth flight.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12). Catwalk. Bow away, rapier in hand. 
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). North side of building.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. SONG accepted!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. Accepting Raging Song!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

*OOC*
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (1). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18:* Continuing his song, Rodriguez will move up to the door next to Sol and shoves it open, and luckily it moves as he moves as a swinging door. *"Lets get a move on! Saul might be running!"* 

Sol, whose name when pronounced is a lot like "Saul," smiles and says, *"I'm not running!"*

Meanwhile, Rod, this appears to be the kitchen. 15' north of him, by a doorway, stands a tough-looking guy who notices Rod. He calls out, *"We got company!"*

*R4T17:* Another tough guy is heard coming down stairs and through the door way and with a finger pointed from his pal, steps north to engage Rod. He has a short sword in hand.

*R4T15:* Ozzy, do you take the raging song? What do you do?

Ginny on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. TD.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (9:12). Catwalk. Bow and rapier in hand.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk. Bow in hand.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). Stealth flight.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Blue Thief: 22.  (12:12). Catwalk. Bow away, rapier in hand. 
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). North side of building.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. SONG accepted!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. Accepting Raging Song!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

*OOC*
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (1). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Seeing no benefit in standing around, Ozlech moves across the gambling hall floor over to where Sol and the others are gathered. 

*R4T14.9-14:* The combat continues in the catwalks. There is a man's scream as a second figure, wielding a bow in one hand and a rapier falls to the ground from above.

*R4T10:* A short, dumpy, balding man (5'5", 215 lbs., black hair, blue eyes) comes out of the same doorway that Rod saw the tough that is now standing in front of him. This man hs has no left hand, but some type of large key as a prosthetic where some might have a hook. He smiles at Rod and Sol behind him and says to the two tough guys. "Cover me." He then disappears through the doorway to the north (the two doorways being adjacent to each other.

*"That was Saul!"* cries Sol to Rod.

*R4T5:* Visto, what do you do?

Beyar (tough guy) on deck, Kwava in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. TD.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (1:12). Catwalk. Bow and rapier in hand.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk. Bow in hand.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside. DELAYING!!!
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). Stealth flight.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). North side of building.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
Hans: 17. (9:9).
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. SONG accepted!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. Accepting Raging Song!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9).

*OOC*
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (2). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T5:* Visto starts moving upwards towards the catwalks, where his allies  cannot reach, in order to try and get a better view up there to help his  allies, while they chase after the main target. He has the skill to go straight up, but not the power to do that and still do too much more. He is 25' off the ground, and is only 10' from a pair of folk that are not your own, but that is as far as Visto huffs. 

*R4T4:* One of the tough guys goes through the doorway that Saul just exited through.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T28:* Kwava ends his defensive posture and puts his bow away. He then moves to one of the statues and climbs on it and then up some other objects next to the wall. His skill at doing so is uncanny and natural.

*R5T27.5:* Above, Visto sees that Ganmeed (Kwava's hawk) is wounded, but sort of penned two thieves at the end of a catwalk. He bites at a man and misses.

*R5T27-24:* Brown Thief fakes out Ganmeed with pointwork and stabs the hawk for *9*. Purple sets down her rapier and then shoots at the newcomer (Visto), missing.

*R5T23:* Sol just ducks down to the other kitchen door and pushes through and comes up aside Rod, taking on the raging song. He swings with his fiery hand, but misses. However, a screaming, ghostly maiden lashes out and hits the thug in the upper left leg for *7 NE (negative energy)*, a soul-tearing attack that has the man screaming.

*R5T19:* Eric, what do you do? Do you accept the song?

Rod on deck, Hans (man in kitchen) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 15' off ground.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (1:12). Catwalk. Bow and rapier in hand.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk. Bow in hand.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
Hans: 17. (2:9).
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. SONG accepted!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. Accepting Raging Song!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9). TD.

*OOC*
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (2). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T19:* Eric boogeys to step further inside and immediately has to do a dive roll so as not to open himself up from a guy with a shortsword as soon as he enters the kitchen. The dive roll is good and Eric comes up and around to the side so as to flank with Rod while standing at a doorway with a chamber inside and stairs that go upwards.

*R5T18:* Rod, an angry, spirit of a maenad goes right into the man's neck for *9 NE*, dropping him. Do you keep up the song? What do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 15' off ground.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (1:12). Catwalk. Bow and rapier in hand.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk. Bow in hand.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). DYING!!!
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. SONG accepted!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. Accepting Raging Song!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9). TD.

*OOC*
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (2). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T18:* With things more of a running battle for now, Rod stops his raging song (which stops on Apophis, Ganmeed, and Huginn as well). He looks to Sol who points at that first doorway, which is the same one Saul and the others came out of, not went into. Rod trusts Sol and takes that way, which leads to a set of stairs going up. 

*R5T15:* Ozzy, what do you do?

Ginny on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 15' off ground.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Brown Thief: 27.  (1:12). Catwalk. Bow and rapier in hand.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk. Bow in hand.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9). TD.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (2). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Ozzy moves into the room where Eric, Rod and Sol are and fires off a pair of darts at the first enemy he sees standing .... which is nobody at this time.

Sol points to the two doorways. He points to the one more north and says, *"Basement?"* and then to the one closer to the heroes (the one that Rod just ran into) and more confidently says, *"Upstairs."*

*R5T14.9-5:* Visto sees Ginny swoop in to score a crit with her beak against a badly wounded male thief's chest enough for that man fall to his death below. Ginny then careens sharply off so as not to be attacked by the female thief who is now very alone. Apophis only gets a 10' start along the catwalk, but still coils enough power to jump over to the point from which the last thief had fallen. The woman tries to get in an AOO and misses. Then, Apophis himself also scores a crit against his target by biting him in her head and then tossing over over the rails to the floor below.  Though Ganmeed's hawk seems badly wounded, the Battle of the Companions was a clear win in the party's book! The catwalks have been cleared of apparent/ visible hostiles. Visto, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 15' off ground.
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Purple Thief: 26.  (12:12). Catwalk. Bow in hand.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. RAGING SONG (+2 morale to STR, CON; +1 will saves, -1 AC).
>>> Lesser Spirit Totem (Su):  The enraged is surrounded by spirit wisps that harass foes, making one slam attack each round against a living foe that is adjacent to them.
*  The attack roll modifier is either their own or Rodriguez' full BAB (+2), modified by either their own or Rodriguez' CHA (+5), whichever of each is higher (+7 min).
*  The slam deals 1d4+5 [CHA] negative energy. If the enraged has a higher CHA, use that as a damage modifier, instead.
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9). TD.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (3). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14.9-5:* Visto is happy to know that the parties companions have taken care of  the enemies at the higher altitude, and summons up a small drizzle to  heal the hawks wounds with his power, and then starts moving downward to  meet with his allies.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...*

*R6T28-27.5:* Kwava, seeing all must be well above, climbs back down to the ground. Visto notes that while he seemed to be a fast climber, for being an elf and not carrying a lot of gear and wearing light armor, Kwava doesn't move as quickly as you'd expect him to. He ends his movement directly below Visto. The fully-healed hawk flies down and just behind its master.

*R6T23:* Sol doesn't follow Rod, but instead boogeys through the northern of the two doors calling out, *"This way to catch Saul!"*

*R6T19:* Eric, what do you do?

Rod on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Hiding in antechamber.
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9). TD.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T19:* Eric follows Sol's voice through the doorway that is the northern of the two adjacent doors, heading down to a basement. He gets to a point just near the bottom when there appears to be a sharp wraparound, so he doesn't see anyone where he is.

*R6T18:* Rod, what do you do?

Ozlech on deck, Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Hiding in antechamber.
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9). TD.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T18:* Rodriguez will move full speed to follow Sol and Eric, trying to get as  far down the basement steps as he can. He calls out to his companion.*Apophis, get down here! Show those birds where to go!* 

He ends his movement 10' from Eric.

*R6T15:* Ozzy, what do you do? Follow the others down into the basement? If so, do you want to go "as far as?" Do you want to make sure you're not in the lead? Any other cautions? Also, _aura of misfortune_ is still the active stance.

Ginny on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Hiding in antechamber.
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9). 

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Focusing on the chase, Ozzy switches his stance from misfortune to  awareness of what is around him. He also sends a telepathic message to  Ginny before following the others downstairs, passing Rod and Eric, but ending 10' behind Sol, who himself is 10' behind one of Saul's bodyguards, who in turn is another 10' forward of him.*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*We are headed to the basement. Catch up with us when you can.*
 
*R6T14.9:* Proving the incredible speed of his Dark Messenger, Ginny flaps over the heads of the others and gets to a point 5' above the ground behind Ozzy.

*R6T14:* *Spoiler: Apophis >>> Rod*
Show

_"Eh, they already went way past me ... so fast. Can't show me anything. I see open door up here. I try comin' down that way."_

There is a little bit of "mental static," that indicates that Apophis must have been more than a hundred feet away when he sent that message, which means the bond with him is weaker, and that means that Apophis is now weaker as well.

*R6T10:* Saul laughs, taking out a small vial, drinking from it, and smashing it on the ground before stepping back a few feet. *"Nothing personal, Sol! It's just business. Always has been. Old Scratch! You're up! Beyar, get him."*

*R6T5:* Visto, what do you do?

Beyar on deck, Kwava in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Hiding in antechamber.
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barskin +2_.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (9:9). 

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T5:* Visto will follow the direction that Sol called from, bringing himself  back down to the ground so that he can enter the door when he reaches  it, maybe a little disappointed to be back on the ground. Even more than that, he is disappointed to find that other than Kwava, he is alone and near the door to the kitchen, but not quite in it. Visto might be able to fly, but he still moves slower than most of the rest of the party.

*R6T4:* Beyar, one of Saul's bodyguards, steps forward and stabs at Sol. It is a valiant effort, but doesn't penetrate Sol's leather armor.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T28-27.5:* Kwava and Ganmeed catch up to Visto.

*R7T24:* In the basement, something appears behind Sol .... in the same space as him, after seemingly stinging him with its tail (*2*).

*R7T23:* Sol hisses in pain from the sting, but he attacks Beyar instead, touching him in the upper arm with the fire on his hands for *8 fire*. Beyar screams out in pain. Sol then steps back a few feet to be by Ozzy.  *"It's Old Scratch, the Gold Goblin mascot,"* he says to Ozlech, but pointing to the tiny winged creature with a stinger on its tail. *"I don't know what he is, but I forget he was here because he's usually invisible."*

*R7T19:* Eric, you'll have to go around a corner before you can know what's happening down here. What do you do?

Rod on deck, Ozzy in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Hiding in antechamber.
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barskin +2_.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (1:9). 

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T19:* Eric moves around the corner to see a line of creatures in his way, including two he doesn't recognize - a tiny, flying humanoid with wings and a stinger-tail ... and one of the bodyguards from upstairs, and then Saul some distance past. Eric focuses his hatred on the flying creature; he doesn't know what it is, but has a sense it is likely more dangerous than the dips*** bodyguard behind it.*Spoiler: Eric*
Show

Claimed Old Scratch, and regained _raging specter strike_.

*R7T**18:* Rod, what do you do? You have a set of stairs, and you just see a little bit of Eric, telling you that you won't get farther than him, and therefore are likely to be seen by any opposition.

Ozzy on deck, Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Hiding in antechamber.
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). Claim on Old Scratch til R8T19.
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barskin +2_.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (1:9). 

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T**18:* Rodriguez will move around the corner behind Eric. There is no enemy in front of Eric, but Ginny, Ozzy's bird. Shouting down the hall,*You know, we could have had a nice peaceful discussion about this, Saul!* 

*R7T15:* Ozzy, what do you do?

Ginny on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Hiding in antechamber.
Old Scratch: 24. (30:30). 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Outside entrance.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). Claim on Old Scratch til R8T19.
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barskin +2_.
Visto: 5.
Beyar: 4. (1:9). 

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T15:* Seeing the obviously magical creature, Ozzy treats it as a higher threat  than the man. He rearranges his essence - the sparkling darts of force  humming with barely contained potential - and shares his own power with  Sol. 

Ozzy then launches a barrage of darts down the hallway as cover fire, for otherwise they miss due to cover and combat.*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

_Ginny, use fading strike to cut off Sauls escape. Try not to kill him._

*R7T14.9:* Ginny disappears, reappearing on the ground by Saul and pecks at him but Saul sensed something and jumped above the attack.

*R7T10:* Saul begins to fight with the crow, Ginny deftly avoiding the rapier. What she doesn't avoid, however, is the key-like stump that she didn't expect that rakes her for *12 + disoriented*. Saul then takes a step to the north.

*R7T5:* Visto, I am just moving you forward, given your previous intention. You enter the kitchen, spot the stairs going down, step past a bleeing man, and begin down the stairs to the basement.

*R7T4:* Beyar, badly wounded, moves down to Saul and tries to ward off any attack against him with his short sword.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T28-27.5:* Kwava follows right behind Visto, and Ganmeed with him.

*R8T24:* Old Scratch enters Sol's square acrobatically. Old Scratch attacks Sol with his stinger and Sol tags him with his fiery hand but it does no damage. Old Scratch gets Sol with his sting for *4*.

*R8T23:* Sol says, *"You guys should have this,"* as he ignores Old Scratch and moves down the hallway and sizzling Beyar's left hand with his own fire hand for *4 fire*, enough to make Beyar scream in pain and then succumb to shock.

*R8T19:* Eric, Old Scratch takes *4 crimson claim*, and then your claim on him drops. What do you do?

Rod on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). 
Old Scratch: 24. (26:30). 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. Disoriented til R8T10!!!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_.
Visto: 5.
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). DYING!!!

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T19:* Eric advances, claiming Old Scratch, before drawing lifeforce from him.  Old Scratch puts up a valiant effort, but in the end, Eric still does *3 drain* while regaining nothing (he's fully healed, and then some with THP).

*R8T18:* Rodriguez, what do you do? You hear the battle several feet around the corner, not seeing anyone from your current vantage point.

Ozzy on deck, Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). 
Old Scratch: 24. (23:30). CLAIMED til R9T19!!!
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. Disoriented til R8T10!!!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_.
Visto: 5.
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). DYING!!!

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T18:* Rodriguez will move around the corner and point his weapon towards Saul  down the hallway, he shouts towards the man with a violent tone.*Just put down the sword, old man! Well take your other arm if we have to!* 

*R8T15:* Ozlech, what do you do?

Ginny on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). 
Old Scratch: 24. (23:30). CLAIMED til R9T19!!!
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. Disoriented til R8T10!!!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. SHAKEN til R9T18!!!
Visto: 5.
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). DYING!!!

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T15:* *"Eric! Help me with this Winged Pest!"* Ozzy calls out before altering his stance and making a bite toward Old Scratch. The tiefling bites the little demon-creature, and Ozzy is sure he penetrates the scales, but he ends up not doing any damage at all! Still, just as an aura of Gloom fell around him several seconds ago, so one now covers Ginny as well even as the one around him fades.

*R8T14.9:* The area of Gloom around Ozzy fades, as does her brief disorientation. She hopes forward and attacks Saul with everything she has. One of her talons actually crits Saul as she attacks his face and not only does *7*, but *blind*s him as well!

*R8T14:* Apophis ends his movement behind Ozzy after having double-moved a few rounds.

*R8T10:* Saul, even blinded, is moderately spry enough to be able to back out of the corridor (there was a passageway immediately E of where he was standing.

*R8T5:* Visto, what do you do? You are on the stairs heading down into the basement.

Kwava on deck, Ganmeed in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 28. 
Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). 
Old Scratch: 24. (23:30). CLAIMED til R9T19!!!
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. Disoriented til R8T10!!!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. SHAKEN til R9T18!!! BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Rapier put away.
Visto: 5.
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). DYING!!!

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T5:* Visto continues after his allies, hoping to join them in the fray. He comes around the corner, and sees the only place he can go next is a place held by a tiny, demonic-looking creature. So, Visto stays put. 

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

**R9T28-27.5:* Kwava (and Ganmeed) come down the stairs behind Visto. He can't see, and asks, *"Is there any room for me?"*

*R9T24:* Old Scratch moves acrobatically under Ozzy's legs and stings at Ozzy, but his force armor stops the stinger.

*R9T23:* *"A spot just opened up, Kwava!"* calls out Sol. In answer to that, Kwava's readied action goes off and he moves into the spot where Old Scratch was a second ago.

Sol then moves to the spot in the hallway that has the side passage Saul entered. Sol reaches out with his fire hand and Saul's pained cursing is heard (*4 fire*).

*R9T19:* Eric, what do you do?

Rod on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). 
Old Scratch: 24. (25:30). CLAIMED til R9T19!!!
Kwava: 22.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. Disoriented til R8T10!!!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. SHAKEN til R9T18!!! BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Rapier put away.
Visto: 5.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T19:* Lacking other options, Eric claims Old Scratch again, and then drains him or *3*. Since Eric is fully healthy (and then some), he doesn't receive any healing.

*R9T18:* Rod, what do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). 
Old Scratch: 24. (22:30). CLAIMED til R10T19!!!
Kwava: 22.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). Claiming Old Scratch.
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. SHAKEN til R9T18!!! BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Rapier put away.
Visto: 5.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T18:* Rodriguez rushes forward, having to stand over the fallen bodyguard, expecting that Saul had gone into a room. He can't get past Sol though, because Saul is actually adjacent down a set of stairs. Though Rod has to attack past a hard corner, he manages to knock Saul off his feet. Saul tumbles down the stairs out of sight (of Rod).

*R9T15:* Ozzy, what do you do?

Ginny on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). 
Old Scratch: 24. (22:30). CLAIMED til R10T19!!!
Kwava: 22.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). Claiming Old Scratch.
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. SHAKEN til R9T18!!! BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Rapier put away.
Visto: 5.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T15:* Thoroughly annoyed at the tiny creature attacking him, Ozlech takes  matters into his own hands. Calling on the power of his Aura of the  Adaptable, Ozzy fashions a a spear of holy light to fell this foul  beast. He takes a moment to reallocate Essence to power his spear and  defenses and then strikes out at the creature, hitting it in its little neck for *8 akashic*.*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*"Good job! Remember we want him alive though."*

*R9T14.9:* Ginny flies around the corner and down the stairwell. A 10' area of gloom appears around Ozzy before Ginny flies back up and into the stairwell again.*Spoiler: Ozzy*
Show

She tried to use _stutter strike_. The attack failed, but still created Gloom around you that should hinder Old Scratch. That said, all maneuvers have been expended except _clockwatcher_, which isn't that useful now.

*R9T14:* Apophis bites at Old Scratch, hitting him for *3 mod*, but missing with the tail slap.

*R9T10:* ...

*R9T5:* Visto, what do you do?

Ganmeed on deck, Old Scratch in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). 
Old Scratch: 24. (11:30). CLAIMED til R10T19!!!
Kwava: 22.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). Claiming Old Scratch.
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active. Gloom til R10T14.9.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. SHAKEN til R9T18!!! BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Drow poison on key.
Visto: 5.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T5:* Having decided that the usual applications of his Storms are pointless  now, Visto redirects the energy of his power, causing the air to start  rumbling around him and his allies. With a quick flourish of his wings,  the sound crackles into a loud clap of thunder centered clearly around  the eardrums of the Imp nearby, who brings its flexible wings around it to help absorb some of the energy to only take *4 sonic + deafened*. 

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T27.5:* Ganmeed speeds past Kwava, unable to do fine control flying in the tight passageway, and is now in the "empty" square but above the height of a man.

*R10T24:* The very battered Old Scratch seems to heal a very tiny bit. It looks constapited, or like its thinking very hard, and then curses in Infernal. It steps from Ozlech to Kwava now.

*R10T22:* Kwava bolts away from the freaky little creature to stand underneath Ganmeed. He looks around to the others and asks, *"What is that thing?!"* before shooting an arrow with it after giving some extra pull. It slams into the tiny chest of the creature for *10 mod*, dropping it.

*R10T23:* *"No idea!"* says Sol, muttering to the warrior types, *"You got Saul."*

He rushes up to where the little creature fell and then slams his fiery hand down on it, but it doesn't seem to burn it at all.  *"It's immune ... or at least moderately resistant to fire ... at least."*

*R10T19:* Eric, your claim ends on the dying/ dead Old Scratch. Meanwhile, Sol rushed back and obviously left the way open to go get Saul Vancaskerkin. What do you do?*Spoiler: Also, also, Eric ....*
Show

You think you hear movement on the stairs behind Visto, like person(s) trying to come down quickly but sneakily.

Rodriguez on deck, Ozlech in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Stealth = 23.
Old Scratch: 24. (-1:30). DEAFENED til R10T5. DYING!!!
Kwava: 22.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Stelalth = 14.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active. Gloom til R10T14.9.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. SHAKEN til R9T18!!! BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Drow poison on key.
Visto: 5.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T19:* Eric turns back toward the stairs, "*Something's trying to sneak, probably not alone, be ready!*" 

He hustles to the back of the line, just past Visto, and at the bottom of the stairs. Sure enough, there are a man and a woman on the stairs, trying to be stealthy.

*R10T18:* Rodriguez, what do you do? Do you pursue Saul down the stairs you knocked him down?

Ozzy on deck, Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Stealth = 23.
Old Scratch: 24. (-1:30). DEAFENED til R10T5. DYING!!!
Kwava: 22.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Stelalth = 14.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active. Gloom til R10T14.9.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. SHAKEN til R9T18!!! BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Drow poison on key.
Visto: 5.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T18:* Rodriguez will look back at Eric for a moment before turning to pursue Saul down the stairs attempting to grab the man. *Im going after Saul! Apophis, follow behind me!* 

He only has to move a total of 15' to corner Saul at the bottom of the stairs (no landing, just stairs going to a wall). Once he gets to him, he ominously lets clatter his guisarme on the ground, with Saul noting the various sounds, warding Rod away with his key-stump. Rod tries to grapple him, but even blinded Saul is pretty squirrely and is not held.

*R10T15:* Ozzy, what do you do?

Ginny on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Stealth = 23.
Old Scratch: 24. (-1:30). DEAFENED til R10T5. DYING!!!
Kwava: 22.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Stelalth = 14.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Aura of misfortune_ stance active. Gloom til R10T14.9.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. SHAKEN til R9T18!!! BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Drow poison on key.
Visto: 5.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T15-14.9:* Not wanting Old Scratch to make a recovery with it's accelerated healing  it displayed, Ozlech takes the time to ensure it's death, striking down against the creepy creature with a spear of light and goodness. He then  switches combat stance, ready to sniff out sneaking foes his allies  warned him of. The gloom around him disappears even as Ginny telepathizes with him...*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"The ceiling is too low down the stairs for me to hover above Rodriquez and get pot shots in on Saul."_
She moves quite a bit south to make sure she's out of the way, and lands, wincing in pain from wounds received.

*R10T14:* Apophis double-moves down the hall, over the body of the fallen bodyguard, to end up at the top of the stairwell looking down.

*R10T10:* Saul is blind, but he doesn't seem quite as frightened of Rod as he was before. He slashes out with his key stump, cutting Rod along his arm for *2*. But it seems that while the key stump doesn't hurt Rod that much, it comes with a surprise!

Rodriguez, roll a Fort save vs. poison!

*R10T5:* Visto, in the meantime, on the northern side of the field, Eric is screening Visto from people coming down the stairs. What do you do?

Ganmeed on deck, "Red" (only Eric can see) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ganmeed: 27.5.
Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Stealth = 23.
Kwava: 22.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R32T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). Stelalth = 14.
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. Gloom til R10T14.9.
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! 
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.
Visto: 5.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T5:* Knowing that Eric retreated past him to cover him, Visto draws upon some  of his power and imparts it to Eric to give him some protection and  power. He then moves a little further in to allow any other comrades to  join Eric in the actual fight on this end. 

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T25:*Red steps down the stairs, tries fancy footwork, and then stabs at Eric, but his rapier is deflected by Eric's spinning double-bladed sword.

*R11T24-23.5:* Kwava calls out while Ganmeed keeps position above him and they both move slightly south, *"Eric, fight and step back to lead them into the corridor!"*

He readies a shot with his bow.

*R11T23:* As it seems that whomever is on the stairs have enough people dealing with them, Sol goes after Saul, zipping past Apophis. He throws a bit of the fire on his hand at Saul, over Rod's shoulder, but the puff of fire impacts with carbon on the eastern wall.

*R11T21:* Pink shoots at Eric, missing, and steps down a few stairs.

*R11T19:* Eric, what do you do? You feel ferocious, but Kwava called out something, too.

Rod on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Thief: 25. (12:12). Stealth = 23.
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R22T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently).
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! 
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.
Visto: 5. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T19:* Eric channels his malice toward Red, before striking like a mad specter, playing with Red's blood before stepping away. Red barely manages to fend off the blow, his armor getting whacked pretty well. What he doesn't resist is the supernatural blood drain for *3 damage*.

*R11T18:* Rod, what do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Thief: 25. (9:12). Claimed!
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R22T23.
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). Red claimed til R12T19.
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Huginn: 14.9. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! 
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.
Visto: 5. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T18:* Failing to grab Saul, Rodriguez will grabs his weapon from the ground. Unfortunately, there is nowhere he can go to attack Saul with his polearm, and even then going upstairs is more difficult than he'd normally be able to manage. Unable to attack at this range, he fully backs out up the stairs for now.

*R11T15:* Finished with Old Scratch, Ozzy moves down the hall to see if he can get  eyes on Saul. The very best he can do is double move to stand right in front of Saul at the bottom of the stairs (where Rod had just cleared). Ginny delays because the hallway is too cramped to fly above Ozzy. Still, Ozzy claims Saul.

*R11T14:* *"Oh ... hey,"* says Apophis to Rod. *"You came to me."*

He looks around ... and if he had shoulders he would shrug as he has nowhere to go.

*R11T10:* Saul tries to grab something, but not before Ozzy hits him with the light-spear in the left forearm for *9*. Still, Saul takes out a tiny pouch and pops it on his key stump, a little bit of liquid coating that makeshift blade.

*R11T5:* Visto, what do you do?

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T25:*  Blades clash between Red and Eric.

*R12T23:* Sol concentrates on the flame at his hand and throws some of it at Saul again, but the battle is too jammed up and the burst of flame sputters on the back wall. And with that, remainder of Sol's flame gutters out, his hand no longer holding fire.

*R12T21:* Eric doesn't know if Pink followed Red or not.

*R12T19:* Eric, your claim on Red has ended without event. What do you do?

Rod on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Thief: 25. (9:12). 
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Pink Thief: 21. (12:12). DELAYING!!!
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Huginn: 14.9. DELAYING!!!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. CLAIMED by Ozzy.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.
Visto: 5. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T19:* Far too intense for his own good, Eric keeps focusing his malice toward Red, before channeling his thirst toward him. The thief makes a bad parry that Eric exploits by knocking the man's rapier out of his hand and cutting him across the hip for *17*, dropping him. Eric then holds his hand over the man and drains *3 blood* from him. 

*R12T18.5:* The clatter of a bow as a woman moves down and stands over her fallen friend and her sword is blocked by Eric's spinning blades.

*R12T18:* Rodriguez, the stairwell is full, and nowhere for you to go back down it as you saw Ozlech go in, and the only place he could have gone was the place you were in. What do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Apophis in the hole, Ginny delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Red Thief: 25. (-11:12). DYING!!!
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (12:12).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Huginn: 14.9. DELAYING!!!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. CLAIMED by Ozzy.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.
Visto: 5. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T18:* Finding himself partially cut off from the action, Rodriguez will  perform the gestures for a spell before touching Apophis to try and heal  his wounds, but discovers that Apophis' weakness won't heal. That is when Rod realizes that Apophis isn't "wounded" so much as he suffered from being too far from Rod during the course of the battle.*Apophis, go help Eric. They have Saul cornered.* 

*R12T15:* Ozzy, you are in _spirit-sensing stance_ in front of Saul. It seems that he is fighting more with his key-stump which might be poisoned. You have him claimed. What do you do?

Apophis on deck, Saul in the hole, Ganmeed/ Ginny delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Red Thief: 25. (-11:12). DYING!!!
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (12:12).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Huginn: 14.9. DELAYING!!!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. CLAIMED by Ozzy.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.
Visto: 5. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T15:* Ozlech slams the side of the spear against Saul's chest and pulls back to give a superficial draw cut for a total of *10 NL*. He then falls back to give Sol some time to act, ending up over the fallen bodyguard's body.

*R12T14:* Apophis sees down the stairs that the way to Saul is open, but he was told to go help Eric, so he heads north instead.

*R12T10:* Saul moves forward up the stairs a little and slashes at Sol, the former's key stump scoring deeply against the latter's leather armor.

*R12T5:* Visto, what do you do?

Sol on deck, Eric in the hole, Ganmeed/ Ginny delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Red Thief: 25. (-11:12). DYING!!!
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (12:12).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Huginn: 14.9. DELAYING!!!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. CLAIMED by Ozzy.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.
Visto: 5. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T5:* Visto delays. He can't really find much that he can do to help his  comrades right now, so he will hold off on it until an opportunity  arises. 

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T23:* Sol blinks as Ozlech goes by, but then shrugs since the quarry is blind and he moves up the stairs to the hallway. He throws a bomb at Saul, hitting the little would-be crimelord solidly for *12 fire*.

*R13T19:* Meanwhile, Eric, on your end of things, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Red Thief: 25. (-12:12). DYING!!!
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Bojask: 18.7.
Pink Thief: 18.5. (12:12).
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Huginn: 14.9. DELAYING!!!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. CLAIMED by Ozzy.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.
Visto: 5. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric. DELAYING!!!

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T19:* Letting the man bleed on the ground, Eric switches target to the woman. He cuts her deep in the head for *13*, and as she falls he drains another *5 blood* from her. She is slumped over her friend's body.

*R13T18.7:* Someone comes up from the south, having entered from a passageway from the east. He closes on Ginny and puts power into a swing with his battleaxe as Ginny closes inside the arc of the weapon. The man's own axe dings off of his chain shirt. *"Boss! Where are you! It's Bojask!"*

Saul calls out, *"Empty stairwell!"*

*R13T18.3:* Ginny aerobatically gets away from the dual axe-wielding man. The wounded bird lands on the deck next to Visto and caws at Visto.

*R13T18:* Rodriguez, what do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Apophis in the hole, Visto delaying but prompted ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Red Thief: 25. (-12:12). DYING!!!
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). PINK claimed til R14T19.
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Bojask: 18.7.
 Pink Thief: 18.5. (-7:12). CLAIMED til R14T19. DYING!!!
Huginn: 18.3.
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. CLAIMED by Ozzy.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.
Visto: 5. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric. DELAYING!!!

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T18.2:* Visto reacts quickly when the injured bird comes to his side, drawing  upon his storm powers to drizzle a soothing rain upon her to heal her  wounds (*15 healing*) and bring her back to full fighting form.

*R13T18:* Seeing a new opponent appear very close to him, Rodriguez will spin to  face the man before attempting to pull him to the ground. The man catches the pole and throws it out of the way by bringing his finely made battleaxe and handaxe to an "X" shape. Rod shouts to  his companion. *Apophis, I need some help over here!*

*R13T15:* Ozlech, you are in _spirit sensing stance_. What do you do?

Apophis on deck, Saul in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Red Thief: 25. (-12:12). DYING!!!
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). PINK claimed til R14T19.
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Bojask: 18.7.
 Pink Thief: 18.5. (-7:12). CLAIMED til R14T19. DYING!!!
Huginn: 18.3.
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. CLAIMED by Ozzy.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T15:* See a new adversary enter the hallway, Ozzy Claims him before initiating  Fading Strike and appearing behind him flanking with Rod. *

Greetings Bojask.* Ozzy says as he attacks with his conjured shortspear. Ozzy stabs the man in the back of his right thigh for *8*.

*R13T14:* Apophis sees the northern battle is all done. Again, if he had shoulders he would shrug. He hustles down the hallway to be over the body of the fallen bodyguard - between Kwava and Saul.

*R13T10:* Saul comes up the stairs, using the walls to guide him, slashing wildly at Sol with his key stump.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

**R14T24:* At last, Kwava has something to shoot. With a single, perfect shot, he looses his arrow and it goes right into Bojasks's right eye ... killing him instantly.

*R14T23:* Sol gets away from the crazy blind man with the poisoned key stump of death, moving well north, chugging an extract, and getting *6 healing*.

*R14T19:* Eric, your claim on Pink has ended. What do you do? 

Ginny on deck, Visto in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Red Thief: 25. (-13:12). DYING!!!
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-7:12). CLAIMED til R14T19. DYING!!!
Huginn: 18.3.
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. CLAIM on Bojask.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. CLAIMED by Ozzy.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T19:* Eric steps lightly atop the two bodies and looks up the stairs. *"All clear this way!"* he calls out. 

*R14T18.3:* Now that birds have given their professional courtesy, Ginny is ready to mix it up again. She flutters past Kwava and Apophis to the top of the stairs, pecks at Saul's neck for *4*, and keeps going down the hallway past her master and then onto the ground.

*R14T18.2:* Visto, you currently have a ferocity-bond with Eric. What do you do?

Rod on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Red Thief: 25. (-13:12). DYING!!!
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-8:12). 
Huginn: 18.3.
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. CLAIM on Bojask.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. CLAIMED by Ozzy.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T18.2:* Visto will delay again, until further action is needed of him. He feels  like he's in a good spot where he can go towards either direction if  someone actually gets wounded at this point. 

*R14T18:* Rod, what do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Red Thief: 25. (-13:12). DYING!!!
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-8:12). 
Huginn: 18.3.
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. CLAIM on Bojask.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. CLAIMED by Ozzy.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T18:* Rodriguez steps to the south, readying his weapon to strike if Saul comes around the corner. 

*R14T15:* Ozzy, you are in spirit-sensing stance. The claim on Bojask ends. What do you do?

Apophis on deck, Saul in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Red Thief: 25. (-13:12). DYING!!!
Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot enemy that comes into view.
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-8:12). 
Huginn: 18.3.
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. READIED to attack (no frills) if Saul comes around corner.
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. CLAIM on Bojask.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. CLAIMED by Ozzy.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (4). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T15:* Moving down the hallway to face Saul, Ozzy says, *Your men are down Saul. Time to think about surrender.*

Ozzy maneuvers behind Saul to block his way down the stairs, finding it ridiculously easy against the short, portly, blinded man.

*R14T14:* Apophis moves into flank with Ozlech. He bites Saul in the lower left calf for *11*, grabbing him (and forgoing his tail slap).

*R14T10:* Saul easily fakes out Apophis, slashing him with the key stump for *10*.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

R15T24:* Kwava steps over the bodyguard and from a corner angle shoots at Saul, hitting him in the buttocks for 12. Saul Vancaskerkin goes limp in Apophis' grasp.

*R15T23:* Sol moves a little closer, but doesn't cross the intersection point to let Rod get in there if he wants.

*R15T19:* Eric, no danger appears to be coming from above. What do you do?

Ginny on deck, Visto in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. 
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-8:12). 
Huginn: 18.3.
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. READIED to attack (no frills) if Saul comes around corner.
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. GRABBING Saul.
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. GRAPPLED by Apohis!
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T19:* Eric goes back to the corridor, as far as he can without being a bother.

*R15T18.3:* Ginny hops forward on top of Bojask's dead body, but doesn't get in the way.

*R15T18:* Rod, what do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Apophis in the hole, Visto delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. 
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-8:12). 
Huginn: 18.3.
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. GRABBING Saul.
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! POISON on key-stump. GRAPPLED by Apohis!
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T18:* Rushing to stand behind Apophis now that hes actually injured,  Rodriguez will lay a hand on his eidolon to fix some of the damage (*9 healing*).*Hes right Saul! Youre making this much harder than it needs to be!* 

No sooner than he says that than he sees Saul on the stairs but in Apophis' grasp, unconscious.

*R15T15:* Ozzy, what do you do?  Apophis currently has Saul in a grapple, but Saul appears to be unconscious.

Apophis on deck, Kwava in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. 
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-8:12). 
Huginn: 18.3.
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. GRABBING Saul.
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! GRAPPLED by Apohis!
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T15:* *Saul is down! Ill restrain him someone make sure he isnt dead or on his way there.* Ozzy calls out as he reaches into his bag for his rope and begins to tie up Saul.

*R15T14:* Apophis delays, asking Rodriguez, *"We ending him?"*

*End Round 15, Begin Round 16...

R16T24:* Kwava and Ganmeed double move to the far northern end of the corridor.

*R16T23:* Sol moves over to the same square as Saul, standing over him, before checking him out. *"Actually, this tough old bastard isn't bleeding out, but he's definnitely comatose."*

*R16T19:* Eric, what do you do?

Ginny on deck, Rod in the hole, Visto/ Apophis delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. 
Ganmeed: 23.5. 
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-8:12). 
Huginn: 18.3.
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. GRABBING Saul. DELAYING!!!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! GRAPPLED by Apohis! STABLE!!! Tied up with Ozzy's silk rope.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T19:* Eric gets closer to where the action was, though the fight seems to be over now. He stands astride the fallen bodyguard to peer around the corner to the stairs to see that Saul is unconscious and is being tied up by Ozzy.

*R16T18:* Rod, combat appears to be over. Apophis is currently holding Saul while Ozzy ties him up. What do you do?

Ozzy on deck, continuing to tie up Saul; Apophis in the hole, holding Saul; Visto delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. 
Ganmeed: 23.5. 
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-8:12). 
Huginn: 18.3. DELAYING!!!
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. GRABBING Saul. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! GRAPPLED by Apohis! STABLE!!! Tied up with Ozzy's silk rope.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T18:* Rodriguez turns to his eidolon,*Sorry buddy,  maybe later. We need to get some answers first. Should we heal him, or  let him let him wake up on his own? It seems like the latter might take a  while.* Rodriguez stretches and pulls out a waterskin, casting a spell on it. *"Anyone want a drink?* 

*R16T15:* Ozzy finishes tying up Saul, and Apophis releases him.

*R16T14:* *"We done today, or looking northern doors?"* Apophis asks Rod.

*End Round 16, Begin Round 17 ...

R17T24-23.5:* Kwava and Ganmeed delays ...

*R17T23:* Sol shrugs. *"Any other place, I would have him face justice, but there is no such thing in Riddleport. But I don't like being party to murder if we didn't kill him outright. I say we keep him tied up for now, and see what we can find. He had a hell of a talent pool that left him or were killed, so I'm wondering what it is around here that maybe he was hiding, since technically I was a junior partner with the others. First, though, I am going to check out those other fallen people."*

He moves out of the stairwell past Eric, and then looks down at the bodyguard.  *"I can't tell how he's doing? Visto, you wanna look at this guy? I'm only the most basic of battlefield medicine, not a skilled healer. Hey, Eric, can you step off him please so Visto can get to him?"*

*R17T19:* Eric, what do you do?

Rod on deck, Ozzy in the hole, Visto/ Kwava + Ganmeed/ Ginny delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. DELAYING!!!
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-8:12). 
Huginn: 18.3. DELAYING!!!
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Tied up with Ozzy's silk rope.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T19:* Eric steps off him, getting toward the closest door in case of unwanted visitors. 

*R17T18:* Rod, you don't seem to have any takers. What do you do?

Ozlech on deck, Apophis in the hole, Visto delaying (but was verbally prompted) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. DELAYING!!!
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-9:12). 
Huginn: 18.3. DELAYING!!!
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Tied up with Ozzy's silk rope.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T18:* Rodriguez will shrug and take a swig from the skin before offering some to Apophis as well, who denies any. *Best of luck with the first aid. Ill just stay here and guard the prisoner, yell if you need me.*  Rodriguez then takes a seat next to the unconscious Saul. 

*R17T15:* Ozlech, what do you do?

Apophis on deck, Sol in the hole, Visto delaying (but verbally prompted) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. DELAYING!!!
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-9:12). 
Huginn: 18.3. DELAYING!!!
Visto: 18.2. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. 
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. 
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. 
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Tied up with Ozzy's silk rope.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T17:* Visto answers Sol's request by heading over to where the fallen  bodyguard is laying, and starts checking him to determine his condition. Visto is unable to tell if the bodyguard is dead or just comatose.

*R17T15:* Ozzy disarms Saul of his key prosthesis. It not only  deprives Saul of a weapon, but Ozzy is willing to bet the key serves a  function outside of battle as well. 

*R17T14:* Apophis just chills out (delays) ...

*End Round 17, Begin Round 18 ...

R18T23:* Sol moves north, and verifies that Old Scratch is dead.

*R18T19:* Eric, what do you do?

Rod on deck, Visto in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. DELAYING!!!
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-9:12). 
Huginn: 18.3. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. 
Visto: 17. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. Holding Saul's key prosthetic.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. DELAYS!!!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Tied up with Ozzy's silk rope. Key prosthetic removed.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T19:* While the others are tying up the survivors and the mob boss, Eric starts searching, opening the door next to him. Inside is a very messy living area with little of interest immediately noticeable. 

*R18T18:* Rod, what do you do?

Visto on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. DELAYING!!!
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-10:12). 
Huginn: 18.3. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. 
Visto: 17. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. Holding Saul's key prosthetic.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. DELAYS!!!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Tied up with Ozzy's silk rope. Key prosthetic removed.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T18:* Rodriguez stays put, keeping an eye on the prisoners for now. 

*R18T17:* Visto, what do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Sol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. DELAYING!!!
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-10:12). 
Huginn: 18.3. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. DELAYING!!!
Visto: 17. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. Holding Saul's key prosthetic.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. DELAYS!!!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Tied up with Ozzy's silk rope. Key prosthetic removed.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T17:* *"Friend Rodriguez,"* says Visto. *"Visto is not sure about this man, and Visto will not let fear of fight-back keep me from saving him if he can be saved. Be careful."*

Visto sidesteps to an open spot, and lets soothing rain fall on the bodyguard's body, healing him for *9*, which heals most of his wounds. The man's eyes flutter open.

*"Friend, you were enemy, but Visto save you. Your Friend Saul is tied up and beaten. Please do not make Visto look bad with his mercy."*

*R18T15:* Ozlech, what do you do?

Bodyguard on deck, Sol in hole, Kwava/ Ganmeed/ Huginn/ Rod/ Apophis delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. DELAYING!!!
Ganmeed: 23.5. DELAYING!!!
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-10:12). 
Huginn: 18.3. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. DELAYING!!!
Visto: 17. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. Holding Saul's key prosthetic.
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. DELAYS!!!
Beyar: 4. (9:9). PRONE!!! No weapon in hand.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Tied up with Ozzy's silk rope. Key prosthetic removed.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!


*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

[QUOTE=lostsole31;25197391]*R18T17:* *"Friend Rodriguez,"* says Visto. *"Visto is not sure about this man, and Visto will not let fear of fight-back keep me from saving him if he can be saved. Be careful."*

Visto sidesteps to an open spot, and lets soothing rain fall on the bodyguard's body, healing him for *9*, which heals most of his wounds. The man's eyes flutter open.

*"Friend, you were enemy, but Visto save you. Your Friend Saul is tied up and beaten. Please do not make Visto look bad with his mercy."*

*R18T15:* Ozlech waits to see what the bodyguard does in response to Visto's offer of mercy. 

*R18T4:* *"Uh, just gonna sit up, not standing or nothing,"* the man says. *"But I'm a bodyguard, which means keep him safe. If you tied him up, I guess that counts as safe?"*

*End Round 18, Begin Round 19 ...

R19T23:* Sol moves north, asking Kwava to move some, who obliges. Sol calls out. *"Can't tell about this woman here, Visto!"*

*R19T19:* Eric, what do you do?

Visto on deck, Beyar on deck, mostly everyone else delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. 
Ganmeed: 23.5. 
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Pink Thief: 18.5. (-10:12). 
Huginn: 18.3. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. DELAYING!!!
Visto: 17. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. Holding Saul's key prosthetic. DELAYING!!!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. DELAYING!!!
Beyar: 4. (9:9). PRONE!!! No weapon in hand.

*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Tied up with Ozzy's silk rope. Key prosthetic removed.
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!


*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T19:* Still on guard, Eric moves to the next door, opening it as well, reaching past Kwava to open it an angle in doing so. Because he opened it an angle with Kwava in the way, he doesn't see too much, though he thinks he spies a wine rack. A subtle, musty odor wafts out that underlies the spoiled, sweet stench of wine. 

*R19T17:* *"Foe Saul is defeated, but alive. Visto does  not wish to kill, nor to allow Friends to kill if surrender is possible.  As long as Bodyguard does not attack others, Visto promises Friends  won't hurt him. Now, Visto must see to others."* Visto then  heads towards the next fallen foe, invoking his rain on this one to heal  her wounds. Assuming the healing is enough to bring her to  consciousness, he will address her next. He has to double move to her.

*Combat Ends ...*

Visto and Sol switch places. The woman miraculously stabilized very close to death, though her male counterpart died of his wounds. Visto invokes his rain on the woman to heal her wounds. As she comes to consciousness fully healed, Visto chides her, *"Friend, you have been beaten by Visto and his  Friends. Visto does not wish to bring death to others. Foe Saul has been  defeated and tied up, but alive. As long as you do not attack Visto or  Friends, Visto promises that Friends will not harm you. Please do not  make Friends regret Visto's Mercy."*

She nods, and sees she hasn't been tied up. *"What now?"* she asks.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. Failed to recognize the troglodyte stench.
Ganmeed: 23.5. 
Sol: 23. 
Eric:  19. _Feather step_ on Eric for 30 minutes (ignore difficult terrain). 
*  Akashic bond gives +4 insight bonus to damage (currently). 
*  _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge bonus AC, +2 Will saves).
Huginn: 18.3. DELAYING!!!
Rodriguez: 18. DELAYING!!!
Visto: 17. Akashic bond (Ferocity) w/ Eric.
Ozlech: 15. _Spirit sensing stance_ active. Holding Saul's key prosthetic. DELAYING!!!
Apophis: 14. _Shield_ til R31T18. DELAYING!!!

*OOC*
Pink Thief: 18.5. (12:12). 
Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Tied up with Ozzy's silk rope. Key prosthetic removed.
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!
 Beyar: 4. (9:9). PRONE!!! No weapon in hand.


*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

Sol and Visto alight on the pit floor below. When they get there, they hear a squealing grunt from the southwest.

*Round One ...

R1T23:* Visto, it is all dim light down here because the torches haven't been lit to go low enough for a pit fight right now. You see something large and barrel-shaped in the southwestern corner. The ceiling height down here is 15'. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 23.
Apophis: 22.
Rod: 21.
Ozzy: 19.
Sol: 16.
Ginny: 12.
Pigsaw: 8.
Eric: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* With no active aggression, Visto waits for Sol to lead the way, paying no mind to the squeals. 

*R1T16:* *"Boar!"* calls out Sol. *"Tough, hard to kill, mean as hell ... boar!"*

He throws a bomb that lights up a scarred, grizzly, terrible-looking boar. It is a crit that nails the boar in the snout for *19 fire*! Sol flies up 10'.

*R1T8:*  With one target moved away, the boar launches itself forward to charge Visto. It leaps up, and gores Visto in the neck for *6*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Visto, as you've been directly attacked. Do you come out of delay?

Apophis on deck, Rod in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 23. DELAYING!!!
Apophis: 22.
Rod: 21.
Ozzy: 19.
Sol: 16.
Ginny: 12.
Pigsaw: 8. (9:28). Charged.
Eric: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Now that the boar has attacked, Visto allows the rush of combat to  overtake him, and immediately pushes himself upward into the air, hoping  to avoid the followup strike as he does. But Hope is not on the menu as the boar crits his right shin for *12*. Once clear of the boar, though, Visto focuses his energy and then creates the sound of thunder past the boar, hoping to disorient it, but it only takes *4 sonic*.

*R2T22:* Apophis looks to Rod, delaying ...

*R2T21:* Rodriguez, what do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Sol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 23. 
Apophis: 22.  DELAYING!!!
Rod: 21.
Ozzy: 19.
Sol: 16.
Ginny: 12.
Pigsaw: 8. (5:28). Charged.
Eric: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Rodriguez will rub his hands together and cast a spell on Apophis to sharpen his fangs. He will then shout, *Apophis, tear that pig to bits! Hit em with the aerial pounce we practiced!* 

*R2T20:* Apophis climbs off the sides of the overlooking catwalks to the underside of the catwalk supports, and carefully positions himself above the boar, ready to drop down.

*R2T19:* Ozzy, what do you do?

Sol on deck, Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 23. 
Rod: 21.
Apophis: 20. _Magic fang_.
Ozzy: 19.
Sol: 16.
Ginny: 12.
Pigsaw: 8. (5:28). Charged.
Eric: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:**Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*Ginny head down and get its attention, then Ill teleport in to hit it!*
 Ozzy then waits for Ginny to attack.

*R2T18:* Ginny flies down and pecks the pig on the pelvis for *5* while puissantly parting ways from it.

*R2T16:* Sol hovers and tosses a bomb down at it and burns it for *10 fire*.

*R2T8:*  The horribly wounded pig tries jumping up at Sol.

*R2T7:* Eric, what do you do?

Visto on deck, Rod in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 23. 
Rod: 21.
Apophis: 20. _Magic fang_.
Ozzy: 19.
Ginny: 18.
Sol: 16.
Pigsaw: 8. (-10:28). 
Eric: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Eric jumps down in the arena, but it is not as graceful as hoped as it is a hard landing for *2* and he is prone. Eric stands up and the boar tries to gore him, but fails. Eric gets into stance.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:* Visto, what do you do? You are at a 10' altitude.

Rod on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 23. 
Rod: 21.
Apophis: 20. _Magic fang_.
Ozzy: 19.
Ginny: 18.
Sol: 16.
Pigsaw: 8. (-10:28). 
Eric: 7. _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge AC, +2 Will saves).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* Visto focuses again on the boar, creating another crack of thunder, and  then moves a small distance in order to keep himself in the air. But the crack of thunder is enough to drop the boar.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 23. 
Rod: 21.
Apophis: 20. 
Ozzy: 19.
Ginny: 18.
Sol: 16.
Pigsaw: 8. (-10:28). 
Eric: 7. _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge AC, +2 Will saves).

----------


## lostsole31

*Administrative Tracking...*
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


*OOC*
 Hans: 17. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
Saul Vancaskerkin: 10. _Potion of barkskin +2_. BLINDED til R28T14.9!!! Tied up with Ozzy's silk rope. Key prosthetic removed.
* *Blinded*:The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.
Blue Thug: 7. (-7:9). STABLE!!!
 Brown Thug: 6. (-3:9). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Thief (5). Thug (2). Old Scratch (Imp, 1). Bojask.

----------


## lostsole31

Visto descends into the darkness. The light above little helps lighting below, other than being able to look up to see the indirect light from Sol's sunrod. After 20', Visto finally descends to the bottom, but can't really see the bottom.

What now?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23.
Huginn: 22.
Ozzy: 15.
Apophis: 14.
Sol: 13.
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12.
Rodriguez: 11.
Visto: 8.
Eric: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...

S23:*  That one larger splash now includes a second splash.

*S12:*  Something slams into Visto's chest and takes a bite out of him for *7*.

*Round One ...

R1T23:* From another direction, Visto gets bit in the belly for *8*.

*R1T15:* Ozzy, what do you do? What do you direct Ginny to do? There is obviously something distressing going on down there.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23.
Ozzy: 15.
Apophis: 14.
Sol: 13.
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. Charged.
Rodriguez: 11.
Visto: 8. Disoriented (prone).
Eric: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Ozzy will approach the edge and shine the light pouring from his eyes and mouth down towards where Visto was. *"Ginny, go help Visto out."* Ozlech says as he examines what Visto faces below.*Spoiler: Ozzy*
Show

Visto is in a sizeable pool of water, and there is splashing in the water near Visto, though he can't put eyes on target as the bright light is reflected back rather than penetrating.
There is a telepathic response...*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"Two creatures in the water. Some type of subterranean fish? I dunno."_

*R1T14:* Apophis delays, looking anxiously at Rod.

*R1T13:* Sol steps out over the ladder and down, getting to the bottom of the ladder below and to the side. He calls up, *"Limited space at the bottom! Visto is getting attacked in the water by something!"*

*R1T12:* One of the water creatures swims around Visto so he is now surrounded. He gets bit in the head by something for *6*.

*R1T11:* Rod, what do you do? What do you have Apophis do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23.
Ozzy: 15.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Apophis: 14. DELAYING.
Sol: 13.
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. 
Rodriguez: 11.
Visto: 8. Disoriented (prone).
Eric: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Rodriguez begins chanting furiously as he shouts an order to Apophis. *Apophis,  try to pounce on one from up here! As long as you hit him hell break  most of the fall. If you cant see em, starting climbing down!* Rodriguez can't get close to the ladder, and just looking down from where he is doesn't offer much as the sinkhole itself cuts off what one can see.

*R1T10:* Apophis moves to the ladder, climbs down to the bottom, and opens a space at the bottom.

*R1T8:* Visto, you are "disoriented" ... which is the underwater version of "prone." Also, you are underwater just below the surface. What do you do?

Eric on deck (do you take the raging song?), bogey in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23.
Ozzy: 15.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13.
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. 
Rodriguez: 11.
Apophis: 10. 
Visto: 8. Disoriented (prone).
Eric: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Visto does his best to right himself in the water, first, but before doing so he is attacked from both sides for his trouble. His back gets bitten for *4*, and something gnoshes on his right shoulder for *7*. He still manages to right himself, but then he tries to swim to the surface. Being a creature of the air and not being strong, however, is evident as he sinks now. Visto is also finding that he needs to be careful so as not to run out of air. Luckily, when he landed in the water, his wings had furled out enough to give him a momentary gasp and re-influx of a full lungs' worth of breath ... and while he can't swim, Visto can hold his breath far better than his peers.

*R1T4:* Eric, what do you do?

Bogey on deck, Ozzy/Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. AOO used.
Ozzy: 15.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13.
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. AOO used.
Rodriguez: 11.
Apophis: 10. 
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (34).
Eric: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* "*Yoohoo, water fight!*" Eric calls before stepping to the edge, taking a deep breath, and jumping into the water where it didn't seem to be as much churning.

Though he jumps feet-first, it is a controlled jump, so when he lands he only takes *3 NL + disoriented*, but at least he doesn't expel his air. His body harmlessly impacts Visto directly beneath him! Eric finds himself being flanked by two fishes AND disoriented (underwater version of prone) and is unable to take up a stance but lashes out wildly at one of the bitey-fish.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Eric gets bit in the left shoulder for *5*, and then smacked in the head by a tail for *2*. 

*R2T15:* Ozzy, it is lonely up here now. What do you do? Ginny does not have eyes on target.

Sol on deck, bogey in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. 
Ozzy: 15.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13.
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. AOO used.
Rodriguez: 11.
Apophis: 10. 
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (34).
Eric: 4. Hold Breath (28). DISORIENTED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Ozzy turns around and steps onto the ladder. He feels a wave of vertigo throwing him off as he looks between his feet below him at the scene, and realizes he is a bit higher up than expected. After giving a mind to akashic defense, he tepidly begins to climb down the ladder.*Spoiler: Ozzy*
Show

You didn't say you were attempting an accelerated climb, which is good, because your first Climb check would have had you falling if you tried. As it is, you stalled out on the first attempt, and then got 5' down on the next try.
 
As that is happening, Ginny flies over the pool and informs Ozzy.*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

*"Okay, two big fish attacking Eric, who might have fallen on Visto? I can't see Visto anymore. But they're all underwater right now."*

*R2T13:* Sol, who can't swim, delays ...

*R2T12:* Eric gets bit in the belly by a second fish for *5*, and then its tail hits him in the knee for *6*.

*R2T11:* Rod, do you continue your raging song? What do you do? You don't really have a good handle on the battle below the surface of the water other than a lot of churning and splashing from your vantage.

Apophis on deck, Visto in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. 
Ozzy: 15. 15' up on ladder.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. 
Rodriguez: 11.
Apophis: 10. 
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (34).
Eric: 4. Hold Breath (28). DISORIENTED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Rodriguez moves to the ladder and gets onto the ladder at the top, but can't move past Ozzy who is right below him.

*R2T10:* Apophis continues to take the raging song, adjusts his position on the tiny "beach" and jumps into the water, being sure to swim at the top to keep hearing the song. He is unable to land a good bite on the fishy nearest him.

*R2T8:* Visto, you are no longer "disoriented," but you aren't doing a good job of swimming as you are 10' below the surface, and now Eric is directly above you, as well as fishies to each side and Apophis to another side. You can't get the benefit of the song here. What do you do?

Eric on deck, Silver on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. 
Ozzy: 15. 15' up on ladder.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. 
Rodriguez: 11. 20' up on ladder. RAGING SONG!
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song!
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (34).
Eric: 4. Hold Breath (28). DISORIENTED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Visto actually does a good job of getting out from under anything else, but in doing so he opens up attack from both of the fish. He gets bit by both fish for *12* total. Visto keeps trying to swim, this time to get towards the surface, and fails miserably. He sinks another 5' with the only benefit is he is now too far from the fish for them to attack unless they give chase.

*R2T4:* Eric, you are currently 5' below the surface and unable to benefit from the warbles of Rod's raging song that is barely heard. You are being flanked by two fish-like creatures. Visto is no longer underneath you, but to the side and out of reach. You are "disoriented," which means you suffer all the penalties of being prone until you spend a MA to right yourself. The two fish just attacked Visto and their attention is on him, so you should be safe if you should try that. You are currently holding your breath. What do you do?

Fish to the south on deck, Ozzy/ Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. AOO used.
Ozzy: 15. 15' up on ladder.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. AOO used.
Rodriguez: 11. 20' up on ladder. RAGING SONG!
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song!
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (32). 15' depth.
Eric: 4. Hold Breath (28). DISORIENTED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Eric rights himself, trying to get into a defensive stance - but discovering that he doesn't know how to effectively do that in the water. Still, he unleashes his ancestral thirst for blood at the fish closer to the wall. As with his failure to adopt a stance underwater, his weapon is not made for aquatic combat. He manages to poke his target for 4, but that is more of intuitive combat than any good martial technique, and Eric feels no benefit for his efforts as he then sinks 5' (10' below surface).

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:* The other fish, the one to that is more in open water, bites down at Eric's upper left arm for *4*, and then hits the dhampir ineffectually with its tail. 

*R3T15:* Ozzy, you are 15' up on the ladder. Do you accept the raging song? What do you do?

Fish to north on deck, Rod in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. (32:32). 
Ozzy: 15. 15' up on ladder.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). AOO used.
Rodriguez: 11. 20' up on ladder. RAGING SONG!
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song!
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (32). 15' depth.
Eric: 4. Hold Breath (26).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Drawing strength from Rod's song, Ozzy quickly climbs down the rest of the way, gets into a stance that spells doom for his enemies, and then tries to spear the closest fish. He _thinks_ it might be in range, but the punching the spear into water doesn't hit anything ... either because the fish is too fast; the refraction threw off Ozzy's expectation of its depth; or normal refraction threw off his precision; or a combination of these factors.  Ginny circles over the water, unable to really contribute.

*R3T13:* Sol, standing next to Ozzy, comes out of delay to move to the other side of the lake to let light wash over the whole cavern and to give Rod a space to go to when he gets down.

*R3T12:* The fish to the north bites Eric in the neck for *8* and follows up with a tail slap to his upper arm for *7*.

*R3T11:* Rod, you are currently doing your raging song. You are at the top of the ladder. What do you do?

Apophis on deck, Visto in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. (32:32). 
Ozzy: 15. Taking Raging Song! _Aura of misfortune_.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. 
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Rodriguez: 11. 20' up on ladder. RAGING SONG!
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song!
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (32). 15' depth.
Eric: 4. Hold Breath (26).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Continuing to chant powerfully, Rodriguez will start making his way down  the ladder as far as he can go. He shouts to his eidolon.*Get in close, the spirits can make good work of the fish!* Rodriguez looks for an area of solid ground that isnt underwater, though he is standing as close as he can right now to the action underwater.

*R3T10:* Apophis spirals his coils to tread water, but remains on the surface for the raging song before making a quick dart underwater to bite the nearby fish for *10*, and now grabbing it. Something happens as this is going down, and it looks like Apophis might be bleeding (*4 bleed*) from mouth). At this point, to maintain a hold, Apophis is at the surface but his head is underwater.

*R3T8:* Visto, you are at a depth of 15'. Eric is adjacent to you (5' above and to the side). What do you do?

Eric on deck, Grabbed fish in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. (22:32). GRABBED by Apophis.
Ozzy: 15. Taking Raging Song! _Aura of misfortune_.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. 
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Rodriguez: 11. 20' up on ladder. RAGING SONG!
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song! Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). GRABBING Silver. Breath (25).
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (32). 15' depth.
Eric: 4. Hold Breath (26).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* Visto continues to try to swim to the surface. He feels very  uncomfortable under the water as it is, and doubly so since there's  fighting going on. He panics and tries to go as fast upwards as possible, expelling too much air for the effort, and sinking another 5', now out of reach of Eric.

*R3T4:* Eric, you are currently at a depth of 10', with the fish on either side of you, 5' above you. You realize your unfamiliarity with the terrain completely botches stances and maneuvers, and without keeping an eye to swimming each round (a MA), you will just continue to sink. What do you do?

"Silver" on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. (22:32). GRABBED by Apophis.
Ozzy: 15. Taking Raging Song! _Aura of misfortune_.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. 
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Rodriguez: 11. 20' up on ladder. RAGING SONG!
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song! Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). GRABBING Silver. Breath (25).
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (30). 20' depth.
Eric: 4. Hold Breath (26).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T4:* Not really in a position to fight back, nor really able to swim up  effectively, Eric goes on the defensive, trusting his allies to open the  way. He sinks 5'.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T23:* Silver bites Apophis for *9*.

*R4T15:* Ozzy, you are currently taking the raging song. What do you do?

Sol on deck, "Black" (fish to north) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. (22:32). GRABBED by Apophis.
Ozzy: 15. Taking Raging Song! _Aura of misfortune_.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. 
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Rodriguez: 11. 20' up on ladder. RAGING SONG!
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song! Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). GRABBING Silver. Breath (25).
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (30). 20' depth.
Eric: 4. Hold Breath (24). TD. 15' depth.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Moving along the shore, Ozzy moves to clear the nearest land for the  fighters in the water to return to, and, reluctantly, enters the water  south of the conflict to help. Holding his breath and submerging  underwater (and no longer benefiting from the rage song), Ozzy attempts to stab at the southern fish with his akashic  spear for *9 akashic* while keeping his other hand braced against land. Ginny flies around, circling above her master's general position.

*R4T13:* Sol, helpless, delays but otherwise keeps his sunrod held over the water to light the water and the area as best as possible.

*R4T12:* Black swims down just a little to attack Eric from above, biting Eric right in the ear w/ a light crit wound for *16*. This is enough for Eric to expel his air and go limp, bleeding into the water. The fish is to into its attack and continues with a tail slap against Eric's head for *4*.

*R4T11:* Rod, do you maintain your raging song? What do you do?

Apophis on deck, Visto in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. (13:32). GRABBED by Apophis.
Ozzy: 15. _Aura of misfortune_. At surface, but head underwater. Hold breath (31).
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Rodriguez: 11. 20' up on ladder. RAGING SONG!
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song! Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). GRABBING Silver. Breath (25).
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (30). 20' depth.
 Eric: 4. Breath lost. DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* In between chants, Rodriguez shouts to his eidolon *Pull, up, fish!* he then delays. 

*R4T10:* Apophis takes *1 bleed* from the mouth. He coils out of the water and onto the ledge, carrying the fish so that Rod could attack it if desired.

*R4T8:* Visto, you are 20' underwater, and Eric is limp just above you. What do you do?

Eric on deck, Silver on deck, Rod delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. (13:32). GRABBED by Apophis.
Ozzy: 15. _Aura of misfortune_. At surface, but head underwater. Hold breath (31).
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Rodriguez: 11. RAGING SONG! DELAYING!!!
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song! Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). GRABBING Silver. Breath (25).
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (30). 20' depth.
 Eric: 4. Breath lost. DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T9:* Rodriguez comes out of delay shouting to Sol, *"Sol! Bomb this thing! Apophis wont be hurt by the fire!* His chants rising in volume, Rodriguez brings down his guisarme on the beached fish, hitting it soundly *13*, disabling it! A ghostly maenad screams and bites the fish for *7 NE*, dropping it.

*R4T8:* Visto, you are 20' underwater, and Eric's limp form is above you. What do you do?

Eric on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. (-7:32). GRABBED by Apophis. DYING!!!
Ozzy: 15. _Aura of misfortune_. At surface, but head underwater. Hold breath (31).
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song! Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). GRABBING Silver. Breath (25).
Rodriguez: 11. RAGING SONG! 
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (30). 20' depth.
 Eric: 4. Breath lost. DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Visto might be struggling to swim, but he still can tell that Eric is  hurt. He draws out his Akashic power from Eric and redirects it into his  friend's wounds, allowing them to start closing up. After making contact  with his friend, Visto tries again to swim upward, still extremely  uncomfortable under the water, but managing to get at level with Eric, just as ...

*R4T4:* Eric's bleeding stops as he gains 5 healing, but is still unconscious. Unable to breath taken out of him, he is at round one of drowning. He drifts down another 5', so that he and Visto have effectively swapped vertical positions.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T15:* Ozzy, what do you do? You don't really see anything going on underwater.  Ginny is flying next to you. Do you take the raging song this round?

Black fish on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. (-8:32). GRABBED by Apophis. DYING!!!
Ozzy: 15. _Aura of misfortune_. At surface, but head underwater. Hold breath (31).
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song! Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). GRABBING Silver. Breath (25).
Rodriguez: 11. RAGING SONG! 
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (30). 15' depth.
Eric: 4. FH5 til R9T8. Round one of drowning complete. 20' depth.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15-14.9:* With the defeat of one of the fish completed, Ozzy will take a breath and submerge under the water to see the situation. Visto is slowly, very badly, swimming upwards (15' depth), and below him is a limp Eric (20' depth) and you don't even see the double-bladed spear. Ten feet below the surface, by the northeastern wall, and threatening Visto is another of these ugly, toothy fish. The other thing Ozzy notices is that this "pool" is more of a filled-in chimney as the bottom funnels to a large hole below whose extent you cannot determine.

Ozzy pops up his head and shouts, *"Eric needs help NOW!"* 

He concentrates and puts his head back under after a breath, but finds that even with the wall there for partial balance, he is unable to use his _fading strike_ for some reason. But in the attempt has let go of the wall, and sinks five feet under the surface.

Ginny sets down.

*R5T12:* Sensing an easy meal, Visto sees the fish dart down from above him to below him as it bites Eric for *8*, and then tail slaps him for *6*. 

*R5T10:* Apophis, suffers *1 bleed* from the mouth. He releases his grappling bite on the beached fish and then goes underwater, no longer getting the raging song, wriggling his way in the water towards Eric.

*R5T11:* Rod, nobody else is taking, or can take, your raging song right now. Do you maintain it? What do you do?

Visto on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Swamp Barracuda (Silver): 23. (-8:32). GRABBED by Apophis. DYING!!!
Ozzy: 15. _Aura of misfortune_. Depth 5'. Hold breath (31).
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song! Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). Breath (24). Depth 5'.
Rodriguez: 11. RAGING SONG! 
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (30). 15' depth.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* To angry with the way this whole thing has been going to stop, Rod amplifies his song as he skewers the fish on land with a coup de grace. When his maenad spirits don't bother with the gutted fish, he knows this thing is finally dead.

*R5T8:* Visto, what do you do? You know enough about animal predators that either Eric will be seen as a meal and the last fish will try to depart with him; or everyone is seen as encroaching on its territory and it will attack until it is dead. You are 15' below the surface, holding your breath. Eric looks to be in a very bad way, and you had previously dropped him from your akashic bond.

Ozzy/ Ginny on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 15. _Aura of misfortune_. Depth 5'. Hold breath (31).
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song! Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). Breath (24). Depth 5'.
Rodriguez: 11. RAGING SONG! 
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (30). 15' depth.

*DEAD*
Eric. Swamp Barracuda (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T8:* Visto easily latches onto Eric, but all of his effort can't pull him up. In fact, they both sink as Eric's weight and equipment threaten to plunge Visto to the bottom of whatever this subterranean pool may have.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T15:* Ozzy finds that in the water he can't maintain his stance (loses _aura of misfortune_) as it is a completely alien environment for him. What does he do? He sees Visto unable to take Eric's weight as they both sink.

Fish on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 15. Depth 5'. Hold breath (31).
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Apophis: 10. Taking Raging Song! Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). Breath (24). Depth 5'.
Rodriguez: 11. RAGING SONG! 
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (28). 20' depth. Holding Eric and sinking because he has no chance of carrying that weight.

*DEAD*
Eric. Swamp Barracuda (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Ozzy considers swimming down to aid his drowning allies, but his lack of  ability and the nearby fish dissuade him from following through. Ozzy  attempts to make for the surface and shore. Ozzy .... right next to the wall of the ground ... splashes around and sinks farther down. 

Ginny is looking right into the water, seeing this.*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"Use the wall and 'climb' up, but using the water to help kick and propel you, too!"_

*R6T12:* The fish thought it was about to just stroll off with a meal, but now it has a competitor. This strange, feather-winged creature obviously wants to eat the creature it worked so hard to ambush and hunt, and it's not having any of that. The fish's meal is dragging his competitor down, though, and is unable to move out of the way when it bites Visto for *9*, though the tail slap is stopped by the leather armor. The fish then gets to Visto's level.

*R6T10:* Apophis takes *1 bleed* from the mouth. Unlike the rest of the party, Apophis is at least understands the fundamental of swimming; that, or his sinuous body makes it seem that way. He swims over to above the fish.

*R6T9:* Rod, do you maintain the raging song? There is nobody that can make use of it, and no enemy to attack. What do you do?

Visto on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 15. Depth 10'. Hold breath (29).
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Apophis: 10. Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). Breath (22). Depth 5'.
Rodriguez: 9. RAGING SONG! 
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (28). 20' depth. Holding Eric and sinking because he has no chance of carrying that weight.

*DEAD*
Eric. Swamp Barracuda (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T9:* After letting out some anger on the beached fish, Rodriguez stops his  song and focuses on Apophis. As wounds begin appearing on his body, some  of the serpents wounds close. After this, he takes a deep breath and  dives into the water. Swimming toward the melee with the fish, he sends  Apophis a telepathic message.*Spoiler: Rod >>> Apophis*
Show

_Get the fish. If you can, pull it out of the water._
 
*R6T8:* Visto, you are only going to get dragged under with Eric's weight. Worse, you can't even duck out of the way of an incoming attack, and you expend extra air in the effort. What do you do? 

*End Round 6, Begin Round 15 ...

R15T15:* Ozzy, you are holding your breath at a depth of 10'. You panicked, but Ginny is right. It isn't assured, but you'll have some help if you use the wall to help move up upwards.

Fish on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 15. Depth 10'. Hold breath (29).
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Swamp Barracuda (Black): 12. (28:32). 
Apophis: 10. Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). Breath (22). Depth 5'.
Rodriguez: 9. 
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (28). 20' depth. Holding Eric and sinking because he has no chance of carrying that weight.

*DEAD*
Eric. Swamp Barracuda (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T8:* Visto doesn't want to drown, or leave his friend behind, but he can't  save anyone if he dies, so he lets go of Eric and begins heading to the surface. 

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T15:* Taking Ginnys advice, Ozzy drops his spear of light letting it  dissipate and grabs the wall with both hands to climb it while kicking  with his feet to surface. He takes a breath, holding onto the side, but still in the water.

*R7T12:* The fish grabs onto Eric's body, and swims far faster below than any can get to it. There is no way you can catch it.

*R7T10:* Apophis takes *2 bleed* from the mouth.*Spoiler: Apophis >>> Rod*
Show

_"Boss, should I follow?"_


Rod, what do you do? Do you answer Apophis?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 15.
*  Ginny: 14.9.
Sol: 13. DELAYING!!!
Apophis: 10. Bleeding mouth (1d6/rd, DC 20 Heal to stop). Breath (22). Depth 5'.
Rodriguez: 9. 
Visto: 8. Hold Breath (26). 10' depth. 

*DEAD*
Eric. Swamp Barracuda (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S13:* A small  stalactite hangs from the cavern ceiling, seemingly suffused with  strange crystalline veins and nodules. Without warning, its crystalline  elements begin glowing faintly and crackling with barely restrained  energy, just before those lights strobe out painfully to the eyes! Ginny and Apophis are both dazzled by the effect!

*S9:* Another of the stalactites, next to the first and both in front of and just above Ozzy also gives a strobing flare. This time, Visto, Ginny, and Rod are dazzled (and Ginny and Apophis both affected further).

*Begin Round One ...

R1T18:* Visto, you are dazzled right now. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
Sol: 16. 
Ozzy: 14. DAZZLED til R3T9!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!!
DS1 (Red): 13. Can't flare again until R4T13.
Rodriguez: 12. DAZZLED til R2T9!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
DS2 (Blue): 9. Can't flare again until R1T9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* With the rush of the attack and the threat of the creature he has  noticed, Visto's power over storms, muted as it may be within the  tunnel, starts to rage, and he brings it to bear upon the creature,  causing the sound of a crack of thunder to resound within the tunnel. A sudden peal of thunder then booms next to Red for *4 sonic + deafened*. 

*R1T16:* Sol calls out, *"Darklands sentinels! Magic beasts, so physically tough. That flare you saw might be a visual alarm for others, but with Visto's thunder, I guess it doesn't matter. Immune to electricity. Sense vibrations in the ground."*

Sol concentrates, and a 4-foot sphere of fire appears in the tunnel right below a sentinel before the sphere pops upwards to burn Blue for *4 fire*. The flaming sphere drops back to the ground.

*R1T14:* Ozzy, you are currently dazzled. What do you do? What do you have Ginny do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
Sol: 16. _Flaming sphere_ til R4T16.
Ozzy: 14. DAZZLED til R3T9!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!!
DS1 (Red): 13. (26:30). Can't flare again until R4T13. DEAFENED til R2T18!!!
Rodriguez: 12. DAZZLED til R2T9!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
DS2 (Blue): 9. (26:30). Can't flare again until R1T9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:**Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*Attack Vistos target!*
Ginny darts off of Ozzy's shoulder to move forward aerobatically to give a vicious peck to the one sentinel for *5* before attempting a wingover and fails, falling to the ground. Because it is crowded where she is, she is still acrobatic in not getting hit by a counter attack, but she lands and stumbles and falls by Ozzy.

Ozzy channels Essence into his  spear and stabs at the nearest Sentinel with a strike (that hits against its stony shell) before ducking  back hopefully out of range of retaliation.

*R1T13:* Red reaches down to snap at the fallen raven, but being on the ceiling misjudges the distance and misses.

*R1T12:* Rodriguez, you are dazzled by the sparky lights, but can otherwise act normally. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
Sol: 16. _Flaming sphere_ til R4T16.
Ozzy: 14. DAZZLED til R3T9!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! PRONE!!!
DS1 (Red): 13. (21:30). Can't flare again until R4T13. DEAFENED til R2T18!!!
Rodriguez: 12. DAZZLED til R2T9!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
DS2 (Blue): 9. (26:30). Can't flare again until R1T9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Rodriguez begins chanting fiercely, slamming the haft of his weapon on  the stone floor to make a backbeat. He pulls a water skin of alcohol off  his belt and holds it in his tail. He then moves as close as he can to  one of the creatures before shouting to his eidolon.*Go for the one straight to the north! Flank it if you can!* 

A screaming maenad tears her nails into the sentinel for *8 NE*.

*R1T10:* Apophis moves forward to try to get past the sentinels but fails, but at least he doesn't get burned by Sol's sphere for trying it. A screaming maenad wisping around him misses the sentinel.

*R1T9:* Blue shuffles north along the ceiling before letting loose with an arcing spark that hits Apophis for *6 electricity* (he doesn't appear harmed, though).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T18:* Visto, do you take the rage song? You are dazzled. What do you do?

Sol on deck, Ozzy/ Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
Sol: 16. _Flaming sphere_ til R4T16.
Ozzy: 14. DAZZLED til R3T9!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! PRONE!!!
DS1 (Red): 13. (13:30). Can't flare again until R4T13. DEAFENED til R2T18!!!
Rodriguez: 12. DAZZLED til R2T9!!! RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem). Water skin held by tail.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. DAZZLED til R4T9!!! RAGE!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
DS2 (Blue): 9. (26:30). Can't flare again until R1T9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Visto shakes off the power of the music, allowing the power of storms to  rage within him to empower him further, he launches another crack of  thunder upon his target. Maybe because the creature had been deafened previously, but just as it is shaking the effects of that last off, its reduced hearing helps protect it from the next peal of thunder to only take *4 sonic*. 

*R2T16:* Sol has his flaming sphere jump up again, but his fiery emotions are not as good as his alchemical analysis, and this time the sentinel ducks out of the way as the sphere pops back down to the ground underneath it.

*R2T14-13.9:* Ozzy, you are still dazzled, and now Ginny is prone (and dazzled). What do you do? What do you have Ginny do?

Red on deck, Rod in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
Sol: 16. _Flaming sphere_ til R4T16.
Ozzy: 14. DAZZLED til R3T9!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! PRONE!!!
DS1 (Red): 13. (9:30). Can't flare again until R4T13. 
Rodriguez: 12. DAZZLED til R2T9!!! RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem). Water skin held by tail.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. DAZZLED til R4T9!!! RAGE!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
DS2 (Blue): 9. (26:30). Can't flare again until R1T9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14-13.9:* *Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*Wait for my strike before standing!*
Letting the hot-blooded emotions from the song fill him, Ozzy switches stance before letting loose a strike at Red, his dark focus and enraged strength carrying the strike through to hit the sentinel for *15*, which is enough for it to drop off the ceiling onto the floor, unmoving. Despite the screaming maenad's ghostly emanation from Ozzy, it bounces its fist against the sentinel's carapace.

A deep gloom forms around Ginny and she hops onto her legs as she caws angrily and pecks at the sentinel out of spite for *8*. Her maenad doesn't attack it.

*R2T12:* Rod, you are still dazzled, and singing a raging song while holding a waterskin with your tail. The remaining sentinel has a flaming sphere directly underneath it that doesn't show, so be careful. What do you do?

Apophis on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
Sol: 16. _Flaming sphere_ til R4T16.
Ozzy: 14. DAZZLED til R3T9!!! Accepted raging song!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! Accepted raging song!!!
Rodriguez: 12. DAZZLED til R2T9!!! RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem). Waterskin held by tail.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. DAZZLED til R4T9!!! RAGE!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
DS2 (Blue): 9. (26:30). Can't flare again until R1T9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Rodriguez takes a swig of the mead in his waterskin. Seemingly  invigorated, he barely pauses his chanting even to breath. He moves to  the north east of Apophis pointing his weapon at the creature. His maenad strikes the sentinel for *9 NE*.

*R2T10:* Apophis is still dazzled and taking the raging song, and slithers forward to create a fighting line with his master. He lashes out to bite the sentinel through its rocky hide for *9*, but does not grab on. His tail slap then smacks the creature for *8*, which disables the creature.

*R2T9:* The creature, doomed as it is, scuttles back along the ceiling just enough to begin a chargeup of electricity. Rod tries to stop it with his guisarme, but misses. An arc reaches out to strikes Rod in his upper left thigh for *4 electricity*. Wounded and exhausted, the creature falls to the ground, taking *4* from the impact, and is not moving.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T18:* Visto, what do you do? You are still dazzled from the after effects of strobing.

Sol on deck, Ozzy/ Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
Brown Trog: 17. (20:20).
Sol: 16. _Flaming sphere_ til R4T16.
Ozzy: 14. DAZZLED til R3T9!!! Accepted raging song!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! Accepted raging song!!!
Red Trog: 13. (20:20).
Rodriguez: 12. DAZZLED til R2T9!!! RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem) [he'll be nauseated for 1 round after song ends]. Waterskin held by tail.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. DAZZLED til R4T9!!! RAGE!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
DS2 (Blue): 9. (-5:30). Can't flare again until R1T9. DYING!!!
Blue Trog: 7. (20:20).
Green Trog: 3. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* The power of storm continues to rage within Visto, but the power of his  veil has reached its limit. Nonetheless, he draws upon that veil and  launches another crack of thunder by the dying creature, which is now dead for sure. 

*R3T17:* A troglodyte double moves in, having come from the west, to now stand before Rod.

*R3T14:* The wave of stench that hits with the troglodyte coming in is enough to sicken Sol. In response to that, he rolls his flaming sphere into the trog, but the trog beats it back with its club.

*R3T14:* Ozzy, you are still dazzled, and currently accepting raging song. Roll a Fort save vs. the troglodyte's stench. What do you do this round? What do you have Ginny do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
Brown Trog: 17. (20:20).
Sol: 16. _Flaming sphere_ til R4T16. SICKENED til R13T14!!!
Ozzy: 14. DAZZLED til R3T9!!! Accepted raging song!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! Accepted raging song!!!
Red Trog: 13. (20:20).
Rodriguez: 12. DAZZLED til R2T9!!! RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem) [he'll be nauseated for 1 round after song ends]. Waterskin held by tail.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. DAZZLED til R4T9!!! RAGE!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Trog: 7. (20:20).
Green Trog: 3. (20:20).

*DEAD*
Darklands Sentinels (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Resisting the awful odor, Ozzy marks the Trog as his target  before moving to engage it in combat. He senses the trog, but it is too early for his ability to regain the maneuver he used previously. He steps over the fallen foe and  relies on teamwork with Rod to slip behind the Trog before striking it in the kidney for *15*.*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*Fly in Ill cover you.*
Ginny Flies up and forward, zooming in acrobatically to peck the trog for *3*, before continuing NE to the little alcove there.*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"*Glrch* Sonavabitch he stinks!"_
Ozzy's Rod-granted maenad shrieks and tears into Brown for *7 NE* ... enough to drop it.

*R3T13:* Another troglodyte charges in from the NW at Rod. Ozzy spins to try and catch him mid-charge, but that opens him up to a poke in the vitals from his current enemy for *1 CON*. The charging trog (Red) slams his club hard against Rod's armor but other than a momentary sting does not injure the singing tiefling.

*R3T12:* Rod, you are no longer dazzled. You are currently singing a raging song, and have a waterskin with mead held by your tail. Roll a Fort save against the troglodyte stench. What does Rod do?

Apophis on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
 Brown Trog: 17. (-5:20). DYING!!!
Sol: 16. _Flaming sphere_ til R4T16. SICKENED til R13T16!!!
Ozzy: 14. DAZZLED til R3T9!!! Accepted raging song!!! Succeeded vs. stench (Brown). 1 CON damage.
* CLAIM: Brown (til R4T14).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! Accepted raging song!!! SICKENED til R13T14 (Failed vs. Brown, Red, & Blue)!!!
Red Trog: 13. (20:20). Charged.
Rodriguez: 12. RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem) [he'll be nauseated for 1 round after song ends]. Waterskin held by tail.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. DAZZLED til R4T9!!! RAGE!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Trog: 7. (20:20).
Green Trog: 3. (20:20).

*DEAD*
Darklands Sentinels (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Doing his best to power through the smell, Rodriguez continues to chant  as he takes another swig of alcohol, dodging an AOO from Red. He steps back, and swings at the Red that just attacked him, striking it in the chest for *11*.

*R3T10:* Apophis is sickened by the stench, but bites Red in the chest for *5* and misses with the tail slap. His maenad also misses.

*R3T7-3:* Two more troglodytes appear from the west. Blue closes and swings a club at Ozzy and Green now appears but can't get to one of the party yet.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T18:* Visto, you are still dazzled. You do not have the raging song. Your energy wells so that your soothing rain is full, and you can gain no more temporary E. What do you do?

Sol on deck, Ozzy/ Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!!
 Brown Trog: 17. (-5:20). DYING!!!
Sol: 16. _Flaming sphere_ til R4T16. SICKENED til R13T16!!!
Ozzy: 14. DAZZLED til R3T9!!! Accepted raging song!!! 1 CON damage.
* CLAIM: Brown (til R4T14).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! Accepted raging song!!! SICKENED til R13T14 (Failed vs. Brown, Red, & Blue)!!!
Red Trog: 13. (4:20). Charged. AOO used.
Rodriguez: 12. RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem) [he'll be nauseated for 1 round after song ends]. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup. Also, saved against stench of Red and Blue.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. DAZZLED til R4T9!!! RAGE!!! SICKENED (vs. Red & Blue) til R13T10!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Trog: 7. (20:20).
Green Trog: 3. (20:20).

*DEAD*
Darklands Sentinels (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18:* Used to more squeamish things, Visto's vulturine nose withstands the first bit of stench he is exposed to. He steps a few spaces forward, but this time chooses not to  attack any enemies, instead just looking to get a better look at the  fight at large (and now screening the sickened Sol).

*R4T16:* Sol's _flaming sphere_ winks out of existence. Sickened as he is, he gives in to the power of the raging song and advances while taking out his light mace, but Red-trog blocks with his spear.

*R4T14:* Ozzy, you are now no longer dazzled and you had accepted the raging song. Your claim on Brown ends. Roll a Fort save vs. the stench. What do you do? What do you have Ginny do?

Red on deck, Rod in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!! Saved vs. Red's stench.
 Brown Trog: 17. (-6:20). DYING!!!
Sol: 16. SICKENED til R13T16 (no more rolls needed)!!! Accepted raging song!!!
Ozzy: 14. Accepted raging song!!! 1 CON damage.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! Accepted raging song!!! SICKENED til R13T14 (Failed vs. Brown, Red, & Blue)!!!
Red Trog: 13. (4:20). Charged. AOO used.
Rodriguez: 12. RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem) [he'll be nauseated for 1 round after song ends]. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup. Also, saved against stench of Red and Blue.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. DAZZLED til R4T9!!! RAGE!!! SICKENED (vs. Red & Blue) til R13T10!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Trog: 7. (20:20).
Green Trog: 3. (20:20).

*DEAD*
Darklands Sentinels (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* Assaulted by a new wave of stench, Ozzy attempts to keep his breakfast  down while fighting. He does so, his negative emotions driving him as he claims Red, refreshing his knowledge of temporal combat techniques. He initiates a martial maneuver with his akashic spear, stabbing Red in the abdomen for *17*, dropping it, before teleporting a short distance away. At the same time he does this, a gloom surrounds Ginny.
*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

_Keep mobile. Dont let them surround you._
Ginny flies at Blue, juking in her flight and biting him in the abdomen for *8* before darting away and south.

*R4T12:* Rod, roll a Fort save vs. Green's stench. You are currently giving a raging song. What do you do?

Apophis on deck, Trogs in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!! Saved vs. Red's stench.
 Brown Trog: 17. (-6:20). DYING!!!
Sol: 16. SICKENED til R13T16 (no more rolls needed)!!! Accepted raging song!!!
Ozzy: 14. Accepted raging song!!! 1 CON damage.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! Accepted raging song!!! SICKENED til R13T14 (Failed vs. Brown, Red, & Blue)!!! RS.
Rodriguez: 12. RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem) [he'll be nauseated for 1 round after song ends]. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup. Also, saved against stench of Red and Blue.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. DAZZLED til R4T9!!! RAGE!!! SICKENED (vs. Red & Blue) til R13T10!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Trog: 7. (12:20).
Green Trog: 3. (20:20).

*DEAD*
Darklands Sentinels (2). Troglodyte (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12:* Seeing more enemies approach, Rodriguez takes yet another swig and  chants even louder. He doesn't even really register the awful smell. He moves over to red letting the spirits  strike at it. Rod's maenads do not attack Red (who is down), but they do nip at Brown (whom Rod stands astride) for *6 NE*.

*R4T10:* Apophis continues to suffer from the stench of all of the trogs. He slithers over Red's dead corpse and bites at Blue. He shakes his eyes and is no longer dazzled.

*R4T7-3:* Blue meets club and bite to Apophis' fang. Green closes down to Rod, but not before Rod strikes for *9*. He then blocks Green's attack.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...
*
*R5T18:* Visto, you are no longer dazzled. What do you do?

Sol on deck, Ozzy/Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. DAZZLED til R4T9!!! 
 Brown Trog: 17. (-12:20). DYING!!!
Sol: 16. SICKENED til R13T16 (no more rolls needed)!!! Accepted raging song!!!
Ozzy: 14. Accepted raging song!!! 1 CON damage.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! Accepted raging song!!! SICKENED til R13T14 (Failed vs. Brown, Red, & Blue)!!! RS.
Rodriguez: 12. RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem) [he'll be nauseated for 3 rounds after song ends]. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup. Also, saved against stench of all trogs.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. RAGE!!! SICKENED (vs. all trogs) til R14T10!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Trog: 7. (12:20).
Green Trog: 3. (11:20).

*DEAD*
Darklands Sentinels (2). Troglodyte (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T18:* It seems like Visto's friends pretty much outmatch the troglodytes, giving the nisr a chance to see to his own wounds. A refreshing rain briefly appears above just him, enough to provide fully heal him. He then moves closer to get a better look at the battle. 

*R5T16:* Sol shakes his head from the raging song and concentrates, forming fire into his hand before throwing it at Green, grazing its neck for *4 fire*.

*R5T14:* Ozzy, you currently have accepted the raging song. What do you do? 

Ginny on deck, Rod in the hole ...


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. 
 Brown Trog: 17. (-13:20). DYING!!!
Sol: 16. SICKENED til R13T16 (no more rolls needed)!!! Produce flame til R25T16!!!
Ozzy: 14. Accepted raging song!!! 1 CON damage.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! Accepted raging song!!! SICKENED til R13T14 (Failed vs. Brown, Red, & Blue)!!! RS.
Rodriguez: 12. RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem) [he'll be nauseated for 3 rounds after song ends]. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup. Also, saved against stench of all trogs.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. RAGE!!! SICKENED (vs. all trogs) til R14T10!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Trog: 7. (12:20).
Green Trog: 3. (7:20).

*DEAD*
Darklands Sentinels (2). Troglodyte (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:*  Ozzy looks about the battlefield and claims his next target. Moving into  the space occupied by Reds corpse, Ozzy lashes out at the troglodyte  he claimed. He stabs Blue in the neck for *19*, dropping it. Ginny darts forward and pecks Green for *4*.

*R5T12:* Rod, one enemy remains. Do you keep raging? What do you do?

Apophis on deck, Last trog (Green) in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. 
 Brown Trog: 17. (-13:20). DYING!!!
Sol: 16. SICKENED til R13T16 (no more rolls needed)!!! Produce flame til R25T16!!!
Ozzy: 14. Accepted raging song!!! 1 CON damage.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! Accepted raging song!!! SICKENED til R13T14 (Failed vs. Brown, Red, & Blue)!!! 
Rodriguez: 12. RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem) [he'll be nauseated for 3 rounds after song ends]. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup. Also, saved against stench of all trogs.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. RAGE!!! SICKENED (vs. all trogs) til R14T10!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 Blue Trog: 7. (-7:20). DYING!!!
Green Trog: 3. (3:20).

*DEAD*
Darklands Sentinels (2). Troglodyte (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T12:* Taking a final swig from his waterskin, Rodriguez lets out a loud belch  to punctuate his chanting. He is too close to use his guisarme, but his maenads are up to the task as they scream and tear into Green for *6*, dropping it. 

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R1T18:* Visto, your storm-E is maxed. There are no standing enemies. What do you do?

Sol on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. 
 Brown Trog: 17. (-13:20). DYING!!!
Sol: 16. SICKENED til R13T16 (no more rolls needed)!!! Produce flame til R25T16!!!
Ozzy: 14. Accepted raging song!!! 1 CON damage.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. DAZZLED til R6T9!!! Accepted raging song!!! SICKENED til R13T14 (Failed vs. Brown, Red, & Blue)!!! 
Rodriguez: 12. RAGING SONG (lesser spirit totem) [he'll be nauseated for 3 rounds after song ends]. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup. Also, saved against stench of all trogs.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 2.8 min. RAGE!!! SICKENED (vs. all trogs) til R14T10!!!
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 Blue Trog: 7. (-7:20). STABLE!!!
 Green Trog: 3. (-3:20). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Darklands Sentinels (2). Troglodyte (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Visto will relax a little, and allow the others to clear the fallen.

*Combat Ends ...*

What do you (pl.) do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 18. 
Sol: 16. Produce flame til R14T16!!!
Ozzy: 14. 1 CON damage.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. 
Rodriguez: 12. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 45 min). Mead should last another 9 min.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 10. _Shield_ til 1.9 min. 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.

----------


## lostsole31

As the party goes yutzing around and looking in here, there is a disturbance and something pops up. It appears to be some type of fanged cricket that is caked in pungent fungal growths and topped with a mushroom-like cap.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T23:* Apophis is instantly alert, but delays for guidance from Rodriguez ...

*R1T20:* Visto, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. _Shield_ til 1.6 min. 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 20. 
Ozzy: 14. 1 CON damage.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. 
Rodriguez: 13. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 45 min). Mead should last another 9 min.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Fungal Crawler:  10. (40:40).
Sol: 8. Produce flame til R11T16!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Visto allows the raging power of the storms to envelop him once again as  the adrenaline starts pumping, and quickly starts to retreat from the  creature that closed in on him. Once he feels a little more comfortable  with his position, he will conjure up another explosion of sound near  it, hoping to debilitate it for his allies to take out, but only doing *3 sonic*. 

*R1T14:* Ozzy, what do you do? What do you direct Ginny to do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. _Shield_ til 1.6 min. 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 20. 
Ozzy: 14. 1 CON damage.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. 
Rodriguez: 13. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 45 min). Mead should last another 9 min.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Fungal Crawler:  10. (37:40).
Sol: 8. Produce flame til R11T16!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:**Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

_"Attack from where Visto just was."_
Ozzy waits for Ginny to move before taking action himself. He expected herself to move directly south, but she is smarter than that, and loops around from the west to not get attacked. She pecks at it, her beak barely scratching its weird body. Ozzy lowers  himself once more into the uncanny stance which brings misfortune to his  foes. Stepping into the space Ginny left, Ozzy launches a strike  against the creature (hitting its hide) causing Ginny to be shrouded in Gloom.

*R1T13:* Rodriguez, you are currently holding a waterskin by your tail. You are too close to attack with your polearm. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. _Shield_ til 1.6 min. 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 20. 
Ozzy: 14. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. 
Rodriguez: 13. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 45 min). Mead should last another 9 min.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Fungal Crawler:  10. (37:40).
Sol: 8. _Produce flame_ til R11T16!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Rodriguez steps back from the creature in surprise,* What the hell is that?* He then reaches for the creatures legs to pull it prone with his weapon, but the fast thing just jumps out of the way. He shouts to Apophis, * Flank with me or the bird. Then tear into that thing!*

*R1T12:* Apophis squeezes into an indentation in the rock to flank with the bird. His bite goes wild, but his tail slams into the critter for *12*.

*R1T10:* The critter turns on Apophis to give it a piece of its creepy mind ... metaphorically. It bites and claws, with one claw getting through for *5*, getting through Visto's bulwark and causing a slight injury.

*R1T8:* Sol, whose _produce flame_ effect is still active, touches the thing for *9 fire*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T20:* Visto, what do you do?

Ozzy/ Ginny on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 20. 
Ozzy: 14. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. 
Rodriguez: 13. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 45 min). Mead should last another 9 min.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 12. _Shield_ til 1.6 min. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Fungal Crawler:  10. (16:40).
Sol: 8. _Produce flame_ til R11T16!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Visto will wait this one out. He can't see well, and even though he  knows it's safe, he still fears the fact that last time he stumbled  around in the dark, he lost an ally and failed to drown. 

*R2T14:* Ozzy, what do you do? 

Ginny on deck, Rod in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 20. DELAYING!!!
Ozzy: 14. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. 
Rodriguez: 13. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 45 min). Mead should last another 9 min.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 12. _Shield_ til 1.6 min. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Fungal Crawler:  10. (16:40).
Sol: 8. _Produce flame_ til R11T16!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Unsatisfied with his previous attack, Ozzy will lash out once more with  his spear initiating a move to weaken his opponent with his attack, its weird squishy chitin repelling the attack. *Dont know. Keep attacking!* Ozzy crisply answers Rods question amidst the heat of battle. 

Gloom forms around Ginny as she continues take advantage of flanking. She successfully pecks it for *5*, and claws for *3*.

*R2T13:* Rod, what do you do? On one hand, you are enjoying flanking with Apophis; on the other, Ginny provides cover to the target.

Apophis on deck, critter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 20. DELAYING!!!
Ozzy: 14. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. 
Rodriguez: 13. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 45 min). Mead should last another 9 min.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 12. _Shield_ til 1.6 min. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Fungal Crawler:  10. (8:40).
Sol: 8. _Produce flame_ til R11T16!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* *Works for me! Cmere, you squishy bastard!* Rodriguez raises his weapon high and tries again to pull the creature down, but completely misses. 

*R2T12:* Apophis tries to brutalize it with power, but his tail only glances for *5*.

*R2T10:* The creature jumps up high and pounches on Apophis, but the eidolon's scales protect it.

*R2T8:* Sol hits it with his flaming hand for *9 fire*, dropping it.

Given its creepy nature, the party makes sure it stops moving. 

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Visto: 20. DELAYING!!!
Ozzy: 14. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 13.9. 
Rodriguez: 13. Waterskin held by tail.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 45 min). Mead should last another 9 min.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Apophis: 12. _Shield_ til 1.6 min. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Fungal Crawler:  10. (3:40).
Sol: 8. _Produce flame_ til R11T16!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

**R1T23:* Apophis darts forward in a charge.

*R1T21:* Rod, you are smelling trog-stench. Roll a Fort save. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. 
* Saved vs. stench from all 4 trogs.
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 43 min). Mead should last another 7 min.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. 
Sol: 15. 
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage. 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9.
Blue: 10. (20:20).
Brown: 8. . (20:20).
Red: 6. (20:20).
Green: 1. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Hearing his soulbound eidolon use racial slang makes Rodriguez reflect  on his own prejudice, while resisting some of the stench. Doing this makes him angry enough to begin  chanting furiously in rage. He also takes a second to pull a second  waterskin from his hip with his tail and drink some of its contents. He  shouts to his party, *More trogs this way!* 

*R1T17:* Visto, roll a Fort save vs. stench. You gain 1 TE for a storm veil. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. 
* Saved vs. stench from all 4 trogs.
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. RAGING SONG!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 43 min). Mead should last another 7 min. Resisted stench from Red + Blue.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. 
Sol: 15. 
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage. 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9.
Blue: 10. (20:20).
Brown: 8. . (20:20).
Red: 6. (20:20).
Green: 1. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Visto slowly moves to rejoin his friends, knowing that they downed the surprise attacker and have already been attacked again. In doing so, he enters an area where the stench is stronger than it was.

*R1T15:* Sol takes an extract to protect him, and a blurring force field shimmers around him temporarily. He then accepts the raging song, and moves forward. Of course, in doing so he takes the sunrod with him. Once in the other chamber he calls out, *"Four troglodytes!"* which is followed by the sound of a maenad thumping against a wooden shield.

*R1T12:* Ozlech, what do you do? What do you task Ginny with doing? Do you accept the raging song? Roll a Fort save vs. stench. *Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The save vs. stench occurs before you make any FA for your turn, such as the decision to take the raging song.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. 
* Saved vs. stench from all 4 trogs.
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. RAGING SONG!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 43 min). Mead should last another 7 min. Resisted stench from Red + Blue.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. Saved vs. stench from Red.
Sol: 15. _Shield_ til R31T15. Accepting Inspired Rage!
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage. 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9.
Blue: 10. (20:20).
Brown: 8. . (20:20).
Red: 6. (20:20).
Green: 1. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Seeing Visto struggle in the dark, Ozzy fights with Trog stink to help  him and Ginny see where theyre going. The stench begins to overcome Ozzy. Deciding it was finally time to  take his medicine, he fishes his Soothe Syrup from his bandolier with  his tail and downs it. It doesn't help his current status, but should help him against future issues. Moving to the south of the chamber, Ozzy directs  the light from the White Riders Sash toward the passageway to aid Ginny  and Vistos movement.*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*More Trog killing. Good luck with the smell!*
Ginny flies up into the corridor to the north out of sight. A second later a gloom forms around Ozzy as _sands of time approach_ is expended.

*R1T10-1:* The trogs go...

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Apophis takes the raging song.*Spoiler: Rod*
Show

You get a sense of pain and shame from Apophis as he hurt his tail attacking a trog.

*R2T21:* Rod, what do you do? You are currently performing a raging song.

Visto on deck, Sol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. 
* Ingrown Nail:You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* Saved vs. stench from all 4 trogs.
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. RAGING SONG!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 43 min). Mead should last another 7 min. Resisted stench from Red + Blue.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. Saved vs. stench from Red.
Sol: 15. _Shield_ til R31T15. Accepting Inspired Rage!
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage.  SICKENED (Red/Blue) til R11T12!!! Accepted Inspired Rage!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (60 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9. Resisted stench from Red + Blue.
Blue: 10. (20:20).
Brown: 8. . (13:20).
Red: 6. (20:20).
Green: 1. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Rodriguez takes another swig from his flask to keep his song going, before moving up to one of the trogs with his weapon raised, but closing fully on one that is engaged by Ginny.

*R2T17:* Visto, you are dealing with more stench from more trogs. Roll a Fort save. Do you accept the raging song after this? What do you do?

Sol on deck, Ozzy/Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. 
* Ingrown Nail:You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* Saved vs. stench from all 4 trogs.
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. RAGING SONG!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 43 min). Mead should last another 7 min. Resisted stench from Red + Blue.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. Saved vs. stench from Red.
Sol: 15. _Shield_ til R31T15. Accepting Inspired Rage!
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage.  SICKENED (Red/Blue) til R11T12!!! Accepted Inspired Rage!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (60 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9. Resisted stench from Red + Blue.
Blue: 10. (20:20).
Brown: 8. . (13:20).
Red: 6. (20:20).
Green: 1. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Visto shrugs off the continuing stench, accepting more power into his storm veil, and then releasing it. Thunder quietly echoes around Visto. He continues up the corridor to rejoin his comrades, Ozzy lighting the way, and gets to the mouth of the cavern. Seeing three troglodytes and hearing battle around the corner to the west, he lets loose with the Uproar against the one engaged with Ginny (Blue) to attempt to destabilize it, and does *11 sonic + deafened*!

*R2T15:* Sol steps away from his opponent, which incidentally partially screens Visto from reprisals. He pops something into his mouth that looks like a colored gel cap of some sort. Sol's form then becomes even leaner, his muscles taut, and his focus distracted in his rage.

*R2T12:* Ozzy, the gloom around you fades. What do you do?

Troglodytes on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. 
* Ingrown Nail:You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* Saved vs. stench from all 4 trogs.
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. RAGING SONG!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 43 min). Mead should last another 7 min. Resisted stench from Red + Blue.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. Saved vs. stench from Red & Blue.
Sol: 15. _Shield_ til R31T15. Accepting Inspired Rage!
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 30 min.
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage.  SICKENED (Red/Blue) til R11T12!!! Accepted Inspired Rage!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (60 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9. Resisted stench from Red + Blue.
Blue: 10. (9:20). DEAFENED til R3T17!!!
Brown: 8. . (13:20).
Red: 6. (20:20).
Green: 1. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Moving up behind Visto, Ozzy will scan the battlefield while releasing his acceptance of the Rod's song.. After entering  his preferred stance, he initiates a martial technique to teleport to an  enemy and catch it unawares, getting behind Green to flank with Apophis, stabbing into the trog's back for *17*. 

Gloom surrounds Ginny. She acrobatically darts away from her current enemy, flies over the two northern trogs and power-beaks the one that her master just struck - hitting that one in the right shoulder for *3*, as she accepted the song, but is feeling sickened from the other trogs. She continues around to end up in the middle of the room (5' off the ground). The one she struck (Green) is now disabled.

*R2T10-1:* Blue attacks Rod, but fails. Brown attacks Ozzy, but the closest it gets is biting against his armor. Red steps up to Sol, but fails its attacks. Green drops its club and attempts a limited withdrawal, but Apophis still bites it in the upper left leg for *12*, dropping it.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:* Apophis slithers to the side to attack the one threatening his master. His bite misses, but its tail slaps the trog in the left lower arm for *10*, dropping it.

*R3T21:* Rod, roll another Fort save vs. stench. What do you do?

Visto on deck, Sol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. Raging song. RS.
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* Saved vs. stench from all 4 trogs.
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. RAGING SONG!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 43 min). Mead should last another 7 min. Resisted stench from Red + Blue.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. Saved vs. stench from Red & Blue.
Sol: 15. _Shield_ til R31T15. Accepting Inspired Rage!
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 30 min.
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage.  SICKENED (Red/Blue) til R11T12!!! 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (60 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9. Resisted stench from Red + Blue; failed vs. Green + Brown. SICKENED til R12T12!!! Accepted raging song.
 Blue: 10. (-1:20). DYING!!!
Brown: 8. (13:20).
Red: 6. (20:20).
 Green: 1. (-12:20). DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Rodriguez is in full battle-focus now, completely ignoring the stench. He continues his raging song, inspired by the carnage around him.  He takes another swig from his waterskin before attacking the trog fighting Ozzy. His guisearm chops down into the creature's chest for *17*, dropping it. Meanwhile, a screaming maenad attacks a fallen trog (Blue) and goes through it to do *7 NE*.

*R3T17:* Visto, you moved into other areas of stench. Roll another Fort save! What do you do?

Sol on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. Raging song. RS.
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* Saved vs. stench from all 4 trogs.
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. RAGING SONG!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 43 min). Mead should last another 7 min. Resisted stench from all trogs.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. Saved vs. stench from Red & Blue.
Sol: 15. _Shield_ til R31T15. Accepting Inspired Rage!
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 30 min.
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage.  SICKENED (Red/Blue) til R11T12!!! 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (60 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9. Resisted stench from Red + Blue; failed vs. Green + Brown. SICKENED til R12T12!!! Accepted raging song.
 Blue: 10. (-8:20). DYING!!!
 Brown: 8. (-4:20).  DYING!!!
Red: 6. (20:20).
 Green: 1. (-12:20). DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Visto turns his attention to one of the Trogs - one of the fallen Trogs at that - conjuring another burst of sound to destabilize it. Since it is unconscious and helpless, the sound explodes its head and it is definitely dead.

*R3T15:* Sol, under the influence of drugs and a raging song, is feral now. He brings his light mace down with blinding speed onto his enemy's forearm for *9 + 3 fire*, completely outpacing the maenad trying to attack as well.

*R3T12:* Ozzy, what do you do? Only Red is still standing.

Red on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. Raging song. RS.
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* Saved vs. stench from all 4 trogs.
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. RAGING SONG!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 43 min). Mead should last another 7 min. Resisted stench from all trogs.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. Saved vs. stench all trogs.
Sol: 15. _Shield_ til R31T15. Accepting Inspired Rage!
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 30 min.
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage.  SICKENED (Red/Blue) til R11T12!!! 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (60 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9. Resisted stench from Red + Blue; failed vs. Green + Brown. SICKENED til R12T12!!! Accepted raging song.
 Blue: 10. (-8:20). DYING!!!
 Brown: 8. (-4:20).  DYING!!!
Red: 6. (8:20).

*DEAD
*Troglodyte (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Seeing only one enemy left, Ozzy moves into a flanking position with the  feral Sol, trusting his teamwork with Ginny to avoid harassment from  their foe. Once in position, Ozzy initiates a martial technique against the final Trog. *Lets finish the last one Ginny!* Ozzy shouts as he strikes, hitting the trog in the neck for *12*, dropping it. The gloom maintains around Ginny as she lands, still under the effects of Rod's song and pecks the trog for *6*. Her maenad screeches from her little raven body and slashes incorporeal tendrils through Red's fallen body for *9 NE*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T23:* Apophis savages the fallen trog by him with its mouth and tail, and the lack of a maenad attacking is a sure sign that trog is dead.

*R4T21:* Rod, there are no active opponents. Do you maintain your song or stop? What do you do?

Visto on deck, Sol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. Raging song. RS.
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* Saved vs. stench from all 4 trogs.
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. RAGING SONG!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 43 min). Mead should last another 7 min. Resisted stench from all trogs.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. Saved vs. stench all trogs.
Sol: 15. _Shield_ til R31T15. Accepting Inspired Rage!
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 30 min.
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage.  SICKENED (Red/Blue) til R11T12!!! 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (60 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9. Resisted stench from Red + Blue; failed vs. Green + Brown. SICKENED til R12T12!!! Accepted raging song.
Brown: 8. (-5:20).  DYING!!!

*DEAD
*Troglodyte (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Rodriguez drinks a final sip of booze to save his energy before ending  his chant with a flick of his tail on the stone floor. After that, he  immediately begins retching. Between dry heaves he calls out. *Good job team, nice hustle.* 

*R4T17:* Visto, what do you do?

Sol on deck, Ozzy/ Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. RS.
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* Saved vs. stench from all 4 trogs.
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. NAUSEATED til R8T21!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 43 min). Mead should last another 7 min. Resisted stench from all trogs.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. Saved vs. stench all trogs.
Sol: 15. _Shield_ til R31T15. 
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 30 min.
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage.  SICKENED (Red/Blue) til R11T12!!! 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (60 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9. Resisted stench from Red + Blue; failed vs. Green + Brown. SICKENED til R12T12!!! 
Brown: 8. (-5:20).  DYING!!!

*DEAD
*Troglodyte (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* With no sign of other enemies, Visto starts to focus on his allies to determine if anyone needs healed. *"Are any of Visto's friends injured and in need of care?"* 

*"I'm good,"* says Sol.

*"Teeny scratch,"* says Apophis' thick voice. 

Visto visually notices that his other friends Rod and Ozzy are unharmed.

*Combat Initiative Ends ...*

Now what? From here, there is a passage to the west that begins to head south.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. RS.
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* Saved vs. stench from all 4 trogs.
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. NAUSEATED til R8T21!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 43 min). Mead should last another 7 min. Resisted stench from all trogs.
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. Saved vs. stench all trogs.
Sol: 15. _Shield_ til R31T15. 
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 30 min.
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage.  SICKENED (Red/Blue) til R11T12!!! 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (60 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9. Resisted stench from Red + Blue; failed vs. Green + Brown. SICKENED til R12T12!!! 
Brown: 8. (-5:20).  DYING!!!

*DEAD
*Troglodyte (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*Administrative...*


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Apophis: 23. 
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Rodriguez: 21. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 17. 
Sol: 15. 
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 20 min.
Ozzy: 12. 1 CON damage. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (50 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 11.9.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T18:* Ozzy, what do you do? What do you direct Ginny to do? Your bright light and darkvision see one of these things to the south!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Spirit sensing stance_.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
>>> Ginny: 17.9. 
Depora Azrinae: 17.
Rodriguez: 16. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Sol: 10. 
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
* _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
Red Dretch: 7. (30:30).
Apophis: 6. 
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Dretch: 5. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Ozzy gets right back into the same stance and moves forward 25' before juking east 5', calling out, *"Contact with a second one of these ugly things. These look like dretches - bargain basement creatures from a nightmare world beyond our own."* 

Using his light-spear, he stabs his opponent in its thick, upper forearm (or foreleg?), doing *21*. Ginny follows in and does a fancy attack, but can't get through the layers and layers of fat on the creature. *"Hey, Ginny sees someone - not a 'fat monster' - to the southwest."*

*R1T17:* There is a faint clicking sound, and something fast and unseen hits Ginny, and she falls to the ground, not moving. Of course, the rest of the party doesn't see this and Ozzy calls out worriedly, *"Ginny's down!"*

*R1T16:* Rodriguez, what do you do? What do you direct Apophis to do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Spirit sensing stance_.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Depora Azrinae: 17. 
Rodriguez: 16. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Sol: 10. 
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
* _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
Red Dretch: 7. (30:30).
Apophis: 6. 
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Dretch: 5. (9:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Once again, Rodriguez starts up his song. Filling the corridor with  chants. Then he moves to try and engage the the nearest creature. He  calls out,*Cmon tubby! Lets dance!* 

Heedless of the space needed for his polearm, he closes directly on the dretch at a standoff from Ozzy (Blue). A maenad screeches and goes through its stomach for *7 NE*.

*R1T15:* Visto, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Spirit sensing stance_.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Depora Azrinae: 17. 
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Sol: 10. 
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
* _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
Red Dretch: 7. (30:30).
Apophis: 6. 
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Dretch: 5. (2:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Visto turns to Ozzy. *"Where is Ginny?"* 

*"Ginny's down!"* calls Ozzy. 

Visto, never very fast of foot, has to double move and adjust slightly to even get into the area where Ozzy's "spotlight" fully illuminates his fallen friend.

*R1T10:* Sol moves down until he can see what's going on. He concentrates, and forms a ball of fire in his hand.

*R1T7:* Suddenly, the entire area is engulfed in a thick, green, cloying fog that makes troglodyte stench seem like a welcome bathroom air freshener!

Visto and Rod, roll Fort saves. I will add in Rod's soothe syrup and rage-CON bonus.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Spirit sensing stance_.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Depora Azrinae: 17. 
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Sol: 10. _Produce flame_ til R31T10.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
* _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
Red Dretch: 7. (30:30). _Stinking Cloud_ til R3T7.
Apophis: 6. 
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Dretch: 5. (2:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7 (Cont'd):* Visto and Rod are able to ignore the smell, but there is still the fact of the thick, greenish-yellow cloud to contend with, including the inability of Rod to attack another of these fat-monsters that roll right up on him.

*R1T6:* Rod gets a sense from Apophis that he is not doing well, that he is backing out of the cloud because he can't breathe. You hear that he is trying to move out the way you came, but by the time he is done a short burst, he still finds himself in the green cloud.

*R1T5:* The first dretch that Rod had seen shifts position around him slightly. It claws him in the left shoulder for *2*, misses wildly with the next claw, and its bite is stopped by Rod's armor.

*R1T18:* Ozzy calls out, *"Get out of this cloud!"*

He moves down next to Rod, but then sees the dretch that has since moved up. He changes his stance, as scent is a bad idea right now. He stabs Red through the lower left arm with his light-spear, but the fog cloud causes too much diffusion/ refraction and is useless in this environment.

*R1T16:* Rod, roll a Fort save again. Regardless of result, what do you intend to do? Both dretches are adjacent to you, so no guisarme attack. Do you maintain raging song?

Visto on deck, Sol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Depora Azrinae: 17. Stealth 24. READIED action to shoot drow poisoned bolt at first non-dretch that comes in view w/ RS!!!
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Sol: 10. _Produce flame_ til R31T10.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
* _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
Red Dretch: 7. (30:30). _Stinking Cloud_ til R3T7.
Apophis: 6. NAUSEATED by the _stinking cloud_!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Dretch: 5. (2:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Rod takes a big swig from his waterskin, continuing his chant.*Ive had hangovers worse than this! Give me a break!"* he calls to his allies.*Fall back out of the cloud. Ill keep the song going but I cant move as much!* He steps to the side of one of the dretches before casting a cone of shards in their direction, doing *7 mod* to both, which is enough to drop Blue. Still, though one fell, it is a bit annoying that their rolls of fat resist taking full damage.

*R2T15:* Visto, roll a Fort save. Barring a failure, what does he do, and how does he apportion his TE?

Sol on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Depora Azrinae: 17. Stealth 24. READIED action to shoot drow poisoned bolt at first non-dretch that comes in view w/ RS!!!
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Sol: 10. _Produce flame_ til R31T10.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
* _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
Red Dretch: 7. (23:30). _Stinking Cloud_ til R3T7.
Apophis: 6. NAUSEATED by the _stinking cloud_!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Blue Dretch: 5. (-5:30).  DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Visto, repressing the urge to hurl, starts to make his way out of the  cloud. He knows he's of no use to heal injuries when he can't see, and  he needs to take a moment in order to attempt to disperse the cloud with  his power. He hustles, just barely clearing the cloud and a vomiting Apophis.

*R2T10:* Sol zooms past Visto, leaving plenty of room for others to go, if needed.

*R2T7:* Red sees Rodriguez swaying drunkenly, and it attacks him, biting him in the stomach for *3* and clawing him in the chest for *4*.

*R2T6:* Apophis slither-stumbles out of the northern edge of the cloud. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T18:* Ozzy takes the raging song, snarling and biting the dretch in the chest for *9* before sidestepping to the east. A maenad floating around him goes through the dretch for *14*, disabling the thing.

*R3T16:* Rodriguez, Ozzy didn't leave, and in fact took your rage song to disable Red (who is still standing, though). Roll a Fort save. What do you do?

Visto on deck, Sol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Depora Azrinae: 17. Stealth 24. READIED action to shoot drow poisoned bolt at first non-dretch that comes in view w/ RS!!!
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Sol: 10. _Produce flame_ til R31T10.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
* _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
Red Dretch: 7. (0:30). _Stinking Cloud_ til R3T7. DISABLED!!!
Apophis: 6. NAUSEATED by the _stinking cloud_ til R6T6!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-6:30).  DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Rodriguez easily pushes past the annoyance of the smell and continues his chant through the stench of the cloud, before preparing to  fire another _cone of shards_ if he sees anything comes close to him.  Hoping the maenad finishes the disabled Dretch, Rod finds that just as he holds himself at the ready, the maenads floating around him do not attack, either.

*R3T15:* Visto, you are outside of the cloud. What do you do?

Sol on deck, Red dretch in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Depora Azrinae: 17. Stealth 24. READIED action to shoot drow poisoned bolt at first non-dretch that comes in view w/ RS!!!
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. READIED to cast chord of shards in case an enemy other than dretch appears!!!
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Sol: 10. _Produce flame_ til R31T10.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
* _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
Red Dretch: 7. (0:30). _Stinking Cloud_ til R3T7. DISABLED!!!
Apophis: 6. NAUSEATED by the _stinking cloud_ til R6T6!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-6:30).  DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Visto releases the energy of his Storm veil and reforms it into a new  one, causing the air to pick up into the semblance of a wind, before  drawing more of his Akashic power into it, causing the air to pick up  speed, before putting it to bear on the cloud. Unfortunately, the breeze is too gentle to really disperse the cloud.

*R3T10:* Sol delays ...

*R3T7:* But luck is with the suqur, for where his weather was not strong enough, the weakness of the dretch's magic is perfect as the cloud dissipates. The mortally wounded creature attacks Ozzy with fury, but can't get past the raging tiefling's armor. Expended, the dretch falls, dying. 

At about the same time as all of this, Rod feels a sharp pain in his left knee as he takes *11*.

Rod, roll a Fort save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. READIED to cast chord of shards in case an enemy other than dretch appears!!!
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Sol: 10. _Produce flame_ til R31T10. DELAYING...
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
* _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
Depora Azrinae: 7. READIED action to shoot drow poisoned bolt at first non-dretch that comes in view w/ RS!!!
 Red Dretch: 7. (-1:30). DYING!!!
Apophis: 6. NAUSEATED by the _stinking cloud_ til R6T6!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-6:30).  DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Getting shot in the ACL might be damaging and painful, but is a terrible place to apply a poisoned bolt as Rod only feels a numb tingle.

*R3T6:* Apophis is puking up its guts.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T18:* *"There!"* calls Ozzy as he turns his light cone as he heads south (and the light with him). *"Hiding behind a table to the south!"*

*R4T17:* Sol heads south quickly, but he stops, holding up his sunrod, knowing the healer needs his light. *"C'mon, Visto!"*

*R4T16:* Rod, what do you do? You see a human on the other side of an upturned table, lit fully by Ozzy's light. It is a female with a hand crossbow. White hair and dark, purple skin, with very elf-like features.

Visto on deck, Hand Crossbow Archer ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Produce flame_ til R31T10. DELAYING...
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
* _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. 
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Depora Azrinae: 7. 
 Red Dretch: 7. (-1:30). DYING!!!
Apophis: 6. NAUSEATED by the _stinking cloud_ til R6T6!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-7:30).  DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* After squinting at his new foe (and regaining *2 hp*), Rodriguez calls out, *Theve got poison! Apophis get your ass over here! Visto I need some help!* Rod keeps on chanting as he makes his way down the corridor, trying to close with his assailant. He has to hustle, and as the alcove opens up a little more to the west, he does spot a ladder going up into an opening in the rock ceiling.*Spoiler: Rod*
Show

Looking at her now up close, you'd be _sure_ she's an elf. The thing that throws you off is her coloration like you've never seen, read, or heard about. She is tall at 7'1", but can't be more than 200 lbs. ... and is even likely much lighter than that. Her eyes are white and pupilless, and her hair silvery white. Her skin is a dark purple, but reflecting light to be a little lighter ... almost mauve in hue. She actually has a mithral buckler in her off-hand. She wears dark clothing of a completely unknown cut and style. Her face is one of impossible beauty, and unbelievable cruelty. There is a strange miasma about her as your maenad misses.

*R4T15:* Visto, what do you do?

Elf on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Produce flame_ til R31T10. 
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
* _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. 
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Depora Azrinae: 7. 
 Red Dretch: 7. (-1:30). DYING!!!
Apophis: 6. NAUSEATED by the _stinking cloud_ til R6T6!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-7:30).  DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Visto doubles down on approaching the combat, passing up Sol in order to  allow him to progress further without leaving himself behind. 

*R4T7:* The "purple elf" (we'll call her Purple for now) tries to roll away from both of them, and does a decent job were it not for two opponents opposing her, with Rod holding a reach weapon. Her handling of her buckler as she goes by Ozzy serves her as Ozzy misses her and she deflects the guisarme while continuing east and then north at incredible speed. She speed loads her hand crossbow and then fires at Ozzy. A bolt hits him in the left wrist for *10*, digging past the last of Visto's fortification. Ozzy removes the bolt by pulling it straight through.  He blinks and shakes his head, but manages to keep on his feet. She speed loads her crossbow again ... proving just how trained and dangerous she is going to prove to be.

*R4T6:* Apophis tepes back to his master that he "will try" but he is not doing well. Visto sees Apophis sluggishly coming down from the north, vomiting as goes.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T18:* Ozzy turns to face the woman, and in doing so lights her up so now Visto and Sol can see her. He charges her but completely misses.

*R5T17:* Sol, unaided by spell or wing, takes to the air, flying past Visto to light up the lower cavern with his sunrod. He tosses the bolt of flame in his hand at the woman. It looks like it would have hit, but the magic of the flame just sputters and winks out when it gets to her.

*R5T16:* Rodriguez, what do you do? Do you maintain the raging song?

Visto on deck, Purple in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_. Charged.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. 
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS.
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). DYING!!!
Apophis: 6. NAUSEATED by the _stinking cloud_ til R6T6!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-8:30).  DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T16:* With his song, Rod *heals 2*, but sounding on the verge of running out of breath, Rod keeps his chant  going for a little longer. He studies purple some more before running up  and attempting to trip her with his weapon, but she is way too agile. She ducks inside of the sharpened portion of the weapon, leg hooks it and does a fancy twist to suddenly pull Roriguez, who falls to the ground himself. Though he still holds onto his weapon (and she released), he is on the ground and shouts, *Surround her!* 

*R5T15:* Visto, what do you do? You didn't see what happened with Rod, but heard his shout.

"She" on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_. Charged.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. PRONE!!!
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. 
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS.
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). DYING!!!
Apophis: 6. NAUSEATED by the _stinking cloud_ til R6T6!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-8:30).  DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Visto continues toward the fight, and if he can see his ally, unleashes a torrent of healing rain upon him the moment he can. Looking at Ozzy is like looking into a spotlight, but Visto does see Ginny on deck with a bolt in her. Rains wash over Ginny. The bolt turns into ruined destruction outside of Ginny's form, and her wounds seem to fully close - a good sign she isn't dead - and yet she doesn't move.

But that is also when Visto sees "her" ... beautiful and dark and deadly, and partly obscured in some level of darkness.

*R5T7:* The woman steps out of reach of the two tiefling's reach weapons, and she shoots quickly at Visto, reloading her hand crossbow at impressive speeds. Her first bolt is right at Visto's head. He jerks his head a split-second before impact. Not enough to dodge, but enough to ruin a quick-kill shot. And yet, it is a deadly and efficacious pierce through his beak for *23 (+1d2 bleed)*. Her second shot has her spin around to fire again at Ozzy for her second crit of the round (but a soft crit this time) in Ozzy's lower right arm for *13*. She reloads her crossbow again. Only Visto's akashic link with him keeps him from falling to the poison on the bolt.

*R5T6:* Apophis continues to make his way south despite his nausea.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...*

*R6T18:* Ozzy recovers from his charge and then disappears, reappearing immediately north of the purple-skinned elf, but she manages to dodge his spear.

*R6T17:* Sol pops an extract, and then flies south some. *"Keep her at range, Ozzy! I doubt she can resist my bombs!"*

*R6T16:* Rodriguez, you are prone ... waterskin in tail, doing a raging song. What do you do?

Visto, roll a Fort save vs. poison!

Visto on deck, Purple lady in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. PRONE!!!
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. BLEED 1d2!!!
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS.
Apophis: 6. NAUSEATED by the _stinking cloud_ til R6T6!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30).  DYING!!!

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T16:* Feeling some of his wounds close (*FH2*), Rodriguez looks in shock at the heavy hits his allies are taking. After standing, he shouts, *Dont throw your lives away! Retreat if you need to, Ill cover and follow behind!* he takes a step toward their purple assailant, and takes a swig from his tail flask. 

*R6T15:* Visto takes *1 bleed*. What do you do?

Purple on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. PRONE!!!
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. BLEED 1d2!!!
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS.
Apophis: 6. NAUSEATED by the _stinking cloud_ til R6T6!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30).  DYING!!!

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Visto unleashes another torrent of healing rain, this time upon Rod (fully healing him), before moving back a bit to be less of a target. 

*R6T7:* Purple looks at the healig on Rod, and seeing magical emanations from Visto in its doing, and she has a face of seething hatred. She just tumbles out of reach of Rod, barely continues away from Ozzy. She continues north and then dodges at the last section to try and fake out Visto, but she must be getting exhausted because she was moving at incredible speed, and Visto was able to swipe at her with one of his talons. Of course, as Visto is not made for physical combat, he misses by a mile. Now standing next to she seems to .... relax?  And the most unholy smell emanates from her, way worse than the troglodytes or dretch-cloud!

*R6T6:* No sooner is Apophis finally getting rid of nausea from the dretch-cloud, than his keen senses are assaulted again. *"No, I *ach* got this!"*

Sickened, he slithers behind Purple to flank with Visto, but can't land a blow on her.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T18:* *"No, Rod. You go. She killed my bird, and Imma' murder this unholy bitch!"* shouts Ozzy, the effects of the soothe syrup keeping him from sharing Apophis' fate. He concentrates on her and then runs forward. As fate would have it, the fallen dretches are on each side of him as he crosses the distance, unimpeding his charge. It is a valiant effort as his light-spear stabs he in the lower left arm, but not enough to penetrate ... it seems her skin is made of some tough material.  :Small Eek: 

*R7T17:* *"I can't go until others pull out if Ozzy's staying behind, because I'm Visto's light source!"* shouts Sol. *"Unless, Visto, you take my sunrod."*

Sol drops his sunrod to a point just behind Visto.

*R7T16:* Rodriguez, what do you do?

Visto on deck, Purple in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_. Saved vs. Depora's stench. Charged. Claim til R8T18.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. 
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. BLEED 1d2!!!
Depora Azrinae: 7. 
* STENCH Active!!!
Apophis: 6. SICKENED by Stench for 10 min (R106T6)!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T16:* Rod calls out, *Fine! Ill keep going as long as I can! Sol  start bombing! Apophis and I can resist most if not all collateral  damage so dont worry about us!* Rodriguez runs back toward the fray, pausing only to wet his whistle and keep the song going. He calls out,*Hey Visto, Im fine, keep yourself up no matter what!*

 The smell, less powerful actually, as it hits Rod, so much as it is much  more cutting. If it weren't for the effects of the soothe syrup,  perhaps it would have overcome him, but Rod fights past the sickly  stench.

*R7T15:* Visto, you take *1 bleed*. Roll a Fort save to not be sickened by the stench. What do you do?

Purple on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_. Saved vs. Depora's stench. Charged. Claim til R8T18.
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. 
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. BLEED 1d2!!!
Depora Azrinae: 7. 
* STENCH Active!!! Saved (Ozzy, Rod, Sol). Failed (Apophis). Unknown (Ginny).
Apophis: 6. SICKENED by Stench for 10 min (R106T6)!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T15:* Visto unleashes the energy of his storm veil, forming another one into  it's place, the air in the room starts to become scorching hot,  spreading the heat among all the enemies (she takes *7 fire*). After that, he backs up next to the sunrod, picking it up in order to provide his own source of  light. 

*R7T7:* She seems angry for having been hurt by the heat. She sidesteps to the middle of the passageway - not blocking it but making it difficult to pass her should one desire escape. She begins a volley of shots at Visto, but not before Ozzy misses her completely on an AOO with his light-spear. Her first shot hits Visto in his left hand for *12*, and the second grazes his neck for *9*.

*R7T6:* Apophis, sickened and wounded, takes the raging song now that he hears it well enough. He moves a few feet to block her northward progress up the chamber. He misses completely on the bite, and his tail seems to be deflected away from her. His maenads miss her.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T18:* Ozzy, your claim ends on Purple Lady. You are suffering light CON damage. You are in _aura of misfortune_ stance. You saved against her stench, still affected by the soothe syrup you drank previously. Visto has a link to you that makes you more ferocious and resilient, though its fortifying effect is spent. You have your light-spear in hand. Ginny is down, but not dead ... apparently having fallen victim to some type of powerful, fast-acting sedative. Also, you had accepted the raging song last round. What do you do?

Sol on deck, Rod in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_. Accepted RAGING SONG!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. 
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. BLEED 1d2!!! Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS/Rapid Shot.
* STENCH Active!!! Saved (Ozzy, Rod, Sol). Failed (Apophis). Unknown (Ginny).
Apophis: 6. SICKENED by Stench for 10 min (R106T6)!!! Accepted RAGING SONG!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T18:* *Stop running!* Ozzy snarls as he lets his own rage and  the rage from Rods song fill him as he Claims her as his target. He closes on the woman, figuring that with no melee weapon and a hand crossbow he'd be safe .... but then he'd be wrong. She opens up her mouth much wider than you think she should and bites Ozzy in the right shoulder for *15* *+ 1 NE*, blasting right past the fortifying feeling of the rage. He hasn't even closed to his intended spot, when he feels the muscles in his body seize, threatening to lock him in position right there.

Ozzy, roll a Fort save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. _Aura of misfortune_. Accepted RAGING SONG!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. 
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. BLEED 1d2!!! Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS/Rapid Shot.
* STENCH Active!!! Saved (Ozzy, Rod, Sol). Failed (Apophis). Unknown (Ginny).
Apophis: 6. SICKENED by Stench for 10 min (R106T6)!!! Accepted RAGING SONG!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T18 (Cont'd):* And that is where Ozzy's movement (and stance) comes to a halt, facing the west (and his eyebeams doing likewise). His maenad is still there as Ozzy seethes in impotent rage, but whips around wildly.

*R8T17:* Sol flies down to the ground and repositions Ozzy around the side of him, and with his eyebeams facing the Purple lady.

*R8T16:* Rod, what do you do?

Visto on deck, Purple lady in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. Accepted RAGING SONG!!! PARALYZED til R13T18!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* He scored '15' total on Knowledge (religion) vs. Depora, but from 20' away (so modified '13').
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. 
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. BLEED 1d2!!! Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS/Rapid Shot.
* STENCH Active!!! Saved (Ozzy, Rod, Sol). Failed (Apophis). Unknown (Ginny).
Apophis: 6. SICKENED by Stench for 10 min (R106T6)!!! Accepted RAGING SONG!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!

[/QUOTE]

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T16:* Rod drinks from his flask. It seems that the alcohol helps lubricate his voice, even if his song would otherwise have ended. Keeping the song going for his own sake at  this point, Rod moves south of the purple lady, getting the maenad  in her face.  The Purple lady not only does, but does a wide-T posture to let the maenad hit her squarely in the chest. The maenad's negative energy courses into her to fully heal her wounds!

The Purple Lady looks at Rod and makes a wicked smile and chuckles. In highly accented Taldane she says, *"Thank you."*

*R8T15:* Visto (takes *1 bleed*) has to look to himself and steps back, allowing a temporary rainfall to wash over him for *22 healing* and stopping the bleeding.

*R8T7:* The Purple Lady sidesteps against the wall. She points her hand crossbow right at Rod, but Apophis bites her in the left shoulder for *4 mod*, and can't get a hold on her. She grazes Rod in the neck with a shot from her hand crossbow for *11*. She reloads, and hits Rod in the other side of the neck for *13*. At this range, she then bites low at Rod ... but it turns out she wasn't biting at Rod himself .... but rather at the waterskin his tail is holding.

*R8T6:* Apophis fails to land a bite or tail slap.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T18:* Ozzy is still paralyzed.

*R9T17:* Sol steps in a little, and then his face widens in apprehension. *"I don't know what kind of elf she was before, or if undeath made her purple ... but that there is a ghast! An undead!"* 

He takes out a flask and tosses it at her head. The glass shatters and the liquid, though clear, seems to burn her like acid for *4 holy damage*.

*R9T16:* Rod, your turn. What do you do?

Visto on deck, Purple Ghast Lady in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. Accepted RAGING SONG!!! PARALYZED til R13T18!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* He scored '15' total on Knowledge (religion) vs. Depora, but from 20' away (so modified '13').
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. 
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS/Rapid Shot.
* STENCH Active!!! Saved (Ozzy, Rod, Sol). Failed (Apophis). Unknown (Ginny).
Apophis: 6. SICKENED by Stench for 10 min (R106T6)!!! Accepted RAGING SONG!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T16:* Rod spits blood in the ghasts direction *My pleasure, you really need a shower by the way.* he shouts, *Visto I need healing as much as I can get! If youre close to her dont take the song!* taking yet another swig (*FH2*), Rod steps back and goes for a swing with his guisarme (missing), keeping the maenad out of reach. 

*R9T15:* Visto, what do you do?

Purple Ghast Lady on deck, Apophis in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. Accepted RAGING SONG!!! PARALYZED til R13T18!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* He scored '15' total on Knowledge (religion) vs. Depora, but from 20' away (so modified '13').
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. 
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS/Rapid Shot.
* STENCH Active!!! Saved (Ozzy, Rod, Sol). Failed (Apophis). Unknown (Ginny).
Apophis: 6. SICKENED by Stench for 10 min (R106T6)!!! Accepted RAGING SONG!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T15:* Visto responds to Rod before unleashing a torrent of healing rain upon him again (*16 healing*). *"Visto does not benefit from Friend Rod's music anyways."* 

Ghast Lady takes *5 fire* between this and the previous round.

*R9T7:* The enemy steps within the reach of Rod's weapon. As she shoots at Rod, Sol misses with his AOO. Rod gets shot in the groin for *13*, and then in the right knee for *12*. She then bites Rod's lower left arm for *11* ....

Rod, roll a Fort save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. Accepted RAGING SONG!!! PARALYZED til R13T18!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* He scored '15' total on Knowledge (religion) vs. Depora, but from 20' away (so modified '13').
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. 
* RAGING SONG (+2 morale STR/ CON, +1 Will saves, -2 AC)!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS/Rapid Shot.
* STENCH Active!!! Saved (Ozzy, Rod, Sol). Failed (Apophis). Unknown (Ginny).
Apophis: 6. SICKENED by Stench for 10 min (R106T6)!!! Accepted RAGING SONG!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T7 (Cont'd):* And with that bite, Rod doesn't even get a chance to fall from the blow of the shock as he is now unconscious, dying, and paralyzed in a standing position. His song ends. His rage ends. The maenad's disappear. With the loss of his rage and his vitality returned to normal, he journeys every faster towards death. In addiition, with his unconsciousness, his force of will loses its connection and control of Apophis, who in turns disappears, and Visto feels the vicious snapback of akashic burn from the sudden loss of connection.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...*

*R10T18:* Ozzy is still paralyzed ...

*R10T17:* Sol steps away from her, takes out another flask and tosses it at her, again striking her solidly *8 holy damage*.

*R10T16:* Rodriguez, roll a CON check ...

*R10T15:* Visto, what do you do?

Ghast on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. Accepted RAGING SONG!!! PARALYZED til R13T18!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Rodriguez: 16.  Guisarme in hands, waterskin held by tail. PARALYZED til R13T17!!! NAUSEATED til end R16T7!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (for about 32 min). 
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
Visto: 15. Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS/Rapid Shot.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!
Apophis: 6. SICKENED by Stench for 10 min (R106T6)!!! Accepted RAGING SONG!!!
* Ingrown Nail: You take a -1 penalty on attack rolls until you score a critical hit.* Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the attack penalties. 
* AB: THP (5). +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T15:* Visto shakes a bit. *"Friend Rod...."*  He quickly retreats from the foe, then turns to face her with his hands  outstretched. But his grief and rage now turns inwards, as Visto realizes with horror that it takes more time and energy than he attempted to bring forth the entangling effect. She still takes *2 fire* from the Sirocco, however.

*R10T7:* Bathed in the glow of the sunrod, the ghast looks to Visto and gives an evil smile. *"No. more. healing."*

She lifts her crossbow right at Rod's upper throat. She doesn't even look at Rod at this time, staring malevolently at Visto the entire time. Visto's eyes are locked with hers as there is a clicking sound of her hand crossbow being fired, a wet squelching sound, and then the heavy impact of Rod's lifeless body hitting the ground as his guisarme clatters against the stone. She steps a skosh northwards.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ..

R11T18:* Ozzy is still paralyzed, and could only look on in horror. He saw her actions completely, but through peripheral only saw Rod's fall.

*R11T17:* Sol moves south to screen Ozzy so he doesn't share the same fate. He tosses bomb at her, but misses her by enough so that she isn't even affected by the splash.

*R11T15:* Visto, it's back to you. What do you do?

Ghast on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. Accepted RAGING SONG!!! PARALYZED til R13T18!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Visto: 15. Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS/Rapid Shot.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!
DEAD: Rodriguez.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T15:* As if responding to Visto's justified and undeniable rage, the heat in  the air starts to cause smoke and ash to fill the room, and with a quick  flick of his wing, a ball of ash forms and launches itself at the  enemy. Unfortunately, Visto is too far away from his target who is now outside of the storm's area, and ball of fire and ash breaks apart and sputters right about the area where Rod's body lies.

*R11T7:* Amused by the impotent vulture-man, she focuses her hate elsewhere ... at the man throwing fire and holy water. Sol gets shot in the chest with a bolt for *13*, but the second shot is a complete failure and her hand crossbow is ruined, and she tosses the remnants aside. She steps toward Sol, and even though she was more focused on her weapon, she bites at Sol, but can't get through his armor.

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T18:* Ozzy still paralyzed ...

*R12T17:* Sol steps away, takes out an extract, and drinks it for *10 healing*. 

*R12T15:* Visto, what do you do?

Ghast on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. PARALYZED til R13T18!!!
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Visto: 15. Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!
DEAD: Rodriguez.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T15:* Visto's rage has clearly messed with his ability to think clearly, but  even in this state, he knows what he must do in order to hurt the source  of his anger. He closes the distance between them and launches another  ball of ash, clearly out for blood at this point. But that doesn't help his aim any, and she dodges out of the way.

*R12T7:* Now, with her favorite weapon ruined, the ghast must change her tactics as well. She steps to the south, looks east, and casts a spell. A wave of flame - though to be fair, not very impressive - rolls over Sol, the fallen dretch, and the paralyzed Ozzy. As expected, Sol and the dretch body are unharmed, but Ozzy can't get out of the way of what would have been a weak flame, and takes *3 fire*. But at Ozzy's current state, that is still painful.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T18:* I guess the fire caused pain in Ozzy, enough to wake up his nervous system, for he is no longer paralyzed! Ozzy, what do you do?

Sol on deck, Visto in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Visto: 15. Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!
DEAD: Rodriguez.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T18:* Feeling fresh burns on his skin, Ozzy hisses through his teeth and looks  around. Seeing Rods body not far away confirms his fears, but also  crushes the faint hope that he yet lived. Refocusing, Ozzy calls out to his allies, *I might be next without healing, but I really want to kill this thing.*

Ozzy focuses on his akashic spear and it bursts into motes of pure  akasha and reforms in his hands as vortexes of swirling light. A quick  reallocation of essence makes the light glimmer dangerously and the ring  on Ozzys finger also brightens noticeably. Staring death at the Ghast, Ozzy launches the _Banelight Vortex_ at his foe before falling back, just as the light hits the ghast in the belly for *26*, seeming to hurt her far more than Ozzy would have expected, even for undead!

*R13T17:* Sol circles around to the south and tosses a bomb that misses and hits the northern wall, hurting nothing.

*R13T15:* Visto, what do you do?

Ghast on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. UNCONSCIOUS til R11T17. She must make a Fort save vs. DC 13 then or be unconscious 2d4 hours.
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Visto: 15. Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. RS.

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!
DEAD: Rodriguez.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T15:* Ozlech's words seem to have brought Visto back to his senses. With  another combatant active, Visto knows that he's going to help more  helping his friend than attacking his foe. Soothing rains fall just on Ozlech to provide him with *15 healing*.

*R13T7:* The woman looks at the many supernatural burns inflicted upon her, her eyes this whole time squinting from the brightness of Ozzy's light.  She smiles, and then chuckles. *"Well, it seems that the surface provides challenges I am unaccustomed to with akashic wielders of light. So be it, I have a feeling we shall meet again."*

With that, and with truly preternatural speed, she moves 10' up the wall, her feet attached somehow to the wall while her hands are free, and she darts along the rock face to the south and around the west while taking a bolt out of her case. To the south, there is a sudden eruption of darkness where Visto's sunrod simply will not penetrate, and the faint sound of something clattering.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T18:* Ozzy, what do you do? You barely see her (with your darkvision) to the south at the southernmost jut of the northwestern wall. Also, you realized that you were so focused on the enemy, that you didn't realize that last turn Ginny not only awoke but stood up. So she is now active, but would need some guidance on what to do as she's been out of it.

Sol on deck, Visto in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. 
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Visto: 15. Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. 

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!
DEAD: Rodriguez.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T18-17.9:* Seeing their enemy flee, Ozzy moves south near the likely blinded Visto  to protect him and claims the Ghast as his target. He flings a parting  Banelight Vortex at her, but the light is immediately diffused, scattered, and shut down by the dark veil. He calls out to his blinded allies, *Its fleeing! Sol, move toward my voice in case it decides to double back.*

Ginny hops into the area just underneath Ozzy's fast-diffusing eyelights, unable to sense an opponent in the murk.

*R14T17:* Sol stumbles next to Ozzy.

*R14T15:* Visto, the darkness to the west extending its edges right to and around you limit your sight. Ozzy's eye-cones, bright as they are, do not penetrate.  What do you do?

Ghast on deck, Ozzy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. 
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Visto: 15. Holding sunrod.
Depora Azrinae: 7. 

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!
DEAD: Rodriguez.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T15:* Visto takes a deep breath, and directs the Essence invested into Ozlech  into another veil, placing his hand upon himself to start to healing his  wounds slowly. As he does so, Ozzy feels a lot of the ferocity he has begun to take for granted ebb out of him.

*R14T7:* Ghast Lady disappears around the corner to the west.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

R15T18:* Ozzy, what do you do?

Ginny on deck, Sol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. 
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Visto: 15. Holding sunrod. FH11 til R17T15.
Depora Azrinae: 7. 

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!
DEAD: Rodriguez.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T18:* Seeing the Ghast continue fleeing Ozzy thinks about giving chase for a  moment, but with the darkness blocking his allies vision he would be  going alone. One look at Rods body is enough to know how that would  likely end. 

Sighing in defeat, Ozzy moves south and says to his allies, *Looks like its gone. Leave the darkness this way, I will keep a lookout for if the creature returns.* 

Ginny and Sol, agreeing, delay...

*R15T15:* Visto, you get *FH11*. Do you agree with Ozzy and drop out of combat, or give chase into a darkness that your held sunrod cannot penetrate?

Ghast on deck, Ozzy in the hole (if necessary) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 18. 1 CON damage. 
* Under effects of soothe syrup (49 min).
* AB: THP 5. +2 insight saves. +4 insight damage rolls.
 >>> Ginny: 17.9. 
Sol: 17. _Shield_ extract for 2 min. _Blurred movement_ til R36T16.
* DEX Mutagen in effect for 19 min.
Visto: 15. Holding sunrod. FH11 til R17T15.
Depora Azrinae: 7. 

*OOC*
 Red Dretch: 7. (-2:30). STABLE!!!
 Blue Dretch: 5. (-9:30). STABLE!!!
DEAD: Rodriguez.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T20:* Sol stands. "Ozzy, Maggie ... get your animals out of the hold!" he says as he zooms out the door.

*R1T17:* Ago, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 20.
Ago: 17.
Maggie: 12.
Ozzy: 11.
Lev: 10.
Tsyra: 7.
Visto: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Santiago stands surprisingly quickly in his heavy armor, some of his loose jewelry jangles when he moves quickly. He calls out, *Im heading to the main deck! Be careful, everyone!*  He gets in a defensive posture, before rushing out of the captains  quarters as quickly as he can toward the main deck. *Spoiler: Ago*
Show

You only got 20 total feet of movement, because it cost you 40' movement. Also, a shield ... even though it can be wielded like a weapon, is NOT given the "draw with movement as long as you have +1 BAB or greater." That is only for items which are categorized as weapons, and for wands.

*R1T12:* Maggie, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 20.
Ago: 17. Nothing in hand. _Inner sphere stance_.
Maggie: 12.
Ozzy: 11.
Lev: 10.
Tsyra: 7.
Visto: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Maggie continues her mad scramble for the deck below.  Spurred on as  only desperate concern for a loved one can muster, her tiny feet patter  against the deckboards as she makes for, and takes the stairs downward the last few feet is just a ladder that she pretty much spryly jumps down into the orlop deck (the hold).

*R1T11:* Ozzy, what do you do? Ginny is in the hold, and it is difficult terrain within the captain's cabin (only).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 20.
Ago: 17. Nothing in hand. _Inner sphere stance_.
Maggie: 12.
Ozzy: 11.
Lev: 10.
Tsyra: 7.
Visto: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Having his meal interrupted does nothing to aid Ozzys mood; but, hearing there may be a fire he contacts Ginny telepathically. *Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*There seems to be a fire aboard. Can you get free?*
Whilst waiting for Ginnys reply, Ozzy channels his essence into his  veils and into a pair of allies as he moves through the captains cabin  with apparent ease. Mist clings to Ozzys legs as he moves becoming more  solid as essence fills them. A similar pair appears on Ago and Tysra  aiding them in traversing the space in the cabin.*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

*"No problem. I will meet you topside as safely as I can."*

Ozzy moves to pass Sol on the stairs up to the deck saying, *Ginny should join us shortly,* as he passes and gets up to the Main deck.

*R1T10:* Lev, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 20.
Ago: 17. Nothing in hand. _Inner sphere stance_.
Maggie: 12.
Ozzy: 11.
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 10.
Tsyra: 7.
Visto: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* It takes a moment for Maggie's shout of *"Fire! Come on!!"*  to break through Lev's thoughts, as he is considering the new abilities  Naysin had introduced him to over the last few days.  Being one of the  last to move, he decides to take the time to call upon his magic to  improve his speed, singing a song about the swift deer fleeing the  hunter.  He then sprints across the room, out the door, and up behind Sol.

*R1T7:* Tsyra, you have these magical boots appearing on your feet. Strange. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 20.
Ago: 17. Nothing in hand. _Inner sphere stance_.
Maggie: 12.
Ozzy: 11.
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 10. _Expeditious retreat_.
Tsyra: 7.
Visto: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Tsyra moves forth, completely unimpeded by crowded cabin or stairs, to make it to the deck with Ozzy and his bird.

*R1T6:* Visto, strange that Ozzy would not gift you, as you are slower than most people. You are left alone in the cabin besides the captain, who has yet to go. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 20.
Ago: 17. Nothing in hand. _Inner sphere stance_.
Maggie: 12.
Ozzy: 11.
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 10. _Expeditious retreat_.
Tsyra: 7.
Visto: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6-5:* Visto follows after his comrades, albeit slowly compared to them, and Captain Creesy comes out into the hold deck fray. At the same time, he is exhorting the various sailors taking it easy on this deck to go to battle stations: firefighting.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T20:* Sol zooms up, out, and onto the main deck.

*R2T17:* Ago, what do you do?

Maggie on deck, Ozzy/ Ginny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 20.
Ago: 17. Nothing in hand. 
Maggie: 12.
Ozzy: 11.
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 10. _Expeditious retreat_.
Tsyra: 7.
Visto: 6.
Captain Creesy: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Getting assistance from Ozzys magic, Ago picks up the pace and bounds  up the stairs. As he moves up onto the main deck, he gives Ozzy a nod  of gratitude.* Thanks for the help.* 

*R2T12:* Maggie, what do you do?

Ozzy/ Ginny on deck/in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 20.
Ago: 17. Nothing in hand. 
Maggie: 12.
Ozzy: 11.
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 10. _Expeditious retreat_.
Tsyra: 7.
Visto: 6.
Captain Creesy: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12-11.5:* Maggie breathes a long sigh of relief as she releases Scruff from his small enclosure. *Come on, big guy,* she murmurs, as she turns to look around the lowest deck. With her trusty companion back at her back, she hurries for the upper decks. 

*R2T11:* Ozzy (and Ginny), now that you are topside, you see that sails and some rigging are on fire. Meanwhile, several tough-looking folk are prone on the pier with arrows in them. One is in combat with a bronzy-skinned, white-haired elf on the pier, not far from the gangplank. The white-haired elf does a bunting strike with his bow to the man's face - painful, but not deadly - and the man drops to the deck even as the white-haired elf .... whom you remember as Kwaava the ekjuae ... nods to you and does a salute. Some sailors from the Flying Cloud are starting to combat the flames. What do you do?

Lev on deck, Tsyra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 20.
Ago: 17. Nothing in hand. 
Maggie: 12.
Scruff:  11.5.
Ozzy: 11.
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 10. _Expeditious retreat_.
Tsyra: 7.
Visto: 6.
Captain Creesy: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

This large timber-and-stone structure stands at the edge of the steep southern slope, overlooking the sea far below. Large windows facing the villages main thoroughfare suggest a shop in at least one portion of the building, but the windows have been hastily boarded over. Several corpses lay near the outer walls of the building, obviously a source of interest for the circling turkey vultures above. As some of the sunlight pours into the building, there are several inhuman screehches from inside.

*Round One ...

R1T22:* Tsyra, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tsyra: 22.
Kwava: 21.
Ganmeed: 20.
Red Void Zombie: 19. (22:22).
Sol: 18.
Ozzy: 17.
Ginny: 16.
Ago: 15.
Lev: 14.
Brown Void Zombie: 13. (22:22).
Blue Void Zombie: 12. (22:22).
Visto: 5.
Green Void Zombie: 2. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Seeing the nearby corpses and hearing the strange sounds echoing from  within the building, Tsyra immediately moves to stand in front of Sol, a  length of shifting stone growing from her hand and taking the form of a  narrow blade.  *"Goldhammer warned of a  sickness that animated the bodies of those it infected.  I suspect some  of the Cyphermages may have succumbed to the same affliction."*   Drawing then upon her connection to elemental earth, grains of sand  begin to seep from her pores, giving her skin a strange flowing texture. 

*R1T21:* Kwava says, *"I see....something."* He moves while taking out his bow and getting between Ago and Ozzy. Looking due south he says, *"I don't know what it is, but it isn't friendly,"* as he lets off a shot that hits it in the right hand where the brachial artery begins to diffuse into the smaller capillaries in the hand. It should have nicked its artery, but unable to bleed, the creature only takes *19*.

He looks to his hawk and in Elven orders an attack.

*R1T20:* Ganmeed flies in with an attempt to attack, but when it gets to close it veers away and flies farther into the building with a terrified screech.

*R1T19:* Ago sees another one of these creatures come into his field of view, see Ganmeed and close on him. It swings a ruined fist to slap against feathers but not hurt Kwava's friend.

*R1T18:* Sol concentrates on his hand, bringing forth a mote of flame that sits in his palm and he moves into the building and immediately roll right out of the building and to the back. *"Uh, there are four of those things in there! They're some kind of variant zombie, I think. They look fast, and they're tongues are share biological design with some animals that lance the skin and drain blood."*

*R1T17:* Ozzy, what do you do? What do you have Ginny do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tsyra: 22. Kinetic blade formed.
Kwava: 21.
Ganmeed: 20.
Red Void Zombie: 19. (22:22).
Sol: 18. _Produce flame_ til R41T18.
Ozzy: 17.
* Ginny:
Ago: 15.
Lev: 14.
Brown Void Zombie: 13. (2:22).
Blue Void Zombie: 12. (22:22).
Visto: 5.
Green Void Zombie: 2. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Ozzy quickly reinvests his essence to prepare for combat causing Ago and  Tsyra to lose the benefit of their loaned veils. The gauntlets on  Ozzys hands flairs to life with miniature storms appearing in them and  growing larger as essence fills them. A crown also appears atop Ozzys  head formed of fire, ice, electricity, acid and sonic forces entwined  with one another. 

Preparations completed, Ozzy gathers the power of storms from the  gauntlets and launches it forth at the visible undead, but not being any type of ranged combatant, he completely misses. He cries  out, *Hold them at the doorway.  Dont give them a chance to surround anyone.*

He then sends instructions to Ginny: *Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*Harry them if you can, but stay safe.*
 
Ginny responds ... *Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"That 'hold at doorway' is only good while Kwava doesn't care about his bird, but I will give it a go to protect my fellow avian! Let's see if I can't make that first one as slow as a normal zombie."_
...as she flies in and pecks the thing in the belly while affecting the flow of time around the creature ... even as it turns to dust.*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"I didn't hit it that hard! They don't have zombie-tough skin."_
Outside, a pall of gloom surrounds Ozzy, as Ginny continues flying to the southern wall next to Ganmeed.

*R1T15:* Ago, what do you do? 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tsyra: 22. Kinetic blade formed.
Kwava: 21.
Ganmeed: 20.
Red Void Zombie: 19. (22:22).
Sol: 18. _Produce flame_ til R41T18.
Ozzy: 17.
* Ginny: x.
Ago: 15.
Lev: 14.
Blue Void Zombie: 12. (22:22).
Visto: 5.
Green Void Zombie: 2. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Watching the two birds fly into the house, Ago gives Ozzy a half shrug before turning to follow them. He calls,*These foul wretches wont get past me!* He moves to the square north of Red, but in doing so he realizes another of these things, and getting to his desired spot opens him up to an AOO from his intended target. He puts himself into flank position from Blue, but also flanking his enemy with Ganmeed, and uses his flail to slam the target to the ground for *10*. He recovers and does a moulinet with his flail to then slam the zombie in the belly hard enough to dust him.

*R1T14:* Lev, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tsyra: 22. Kinetic blade formed.
Kwava: 21.
Ganmeed: 20.
Sol: 18. _Produce flame_ til R41T18.
Ozzy: 17.
* Ginny: x.
Ago: 15.
Lev: 14.
Blue Void Zombie: 12. (22:22).
Visto: 5.
Green Void Zombie: 2. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Lev, hearing the conversation between Ozzy and Ago, begins to recite the  tale of an ancient battle he heard often as a boy in the inn.  He  follows that up by falling into a fighting stance with his shoulders  loose and his feet set wide, which provides a solid foundation from  which to launch attacks in melee and with thrown weapons. 

*R1T12:* Two powerful fists slam against Ago's impenetrable armor. What Ago didn't expect, however, was a long, rotted tongue getting inside the joints of his armor to strike him in the chest for a soft critical of *7*. Worse, blood drains from the tongue into the zombie (*2 STR damage*), before the engorged tongue detaches and thwaps to the floor, splashing open with blood!

*R1T5:* Visto, do you accept the raging song? What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Constantly ask about raging song.
Tsyra: 22. Kinetic blade formed.
Kwava: 21.
Ganmeed: 20.
Sol: 18. _Produce flame_ til R41T18.
Ozzy: 17.
* Ginny: x.
Ago: 15.
Lev: 14. RAGING SONG/ INSPIRED RAGE!!!
* Inspired Rage: +2 morale bonus to STR & CON and a +2 morale bonus on Will saving throws, but also take a 1 penalty to AC. 
*  Accurate Stance active: +2 competence bonus on melee attack rolls & thrown weapon attack rolls.
Blue Void Zombie: 12. (27:22).
Visto: 5.
Green Void Zombie: 2. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Visto ignores the raging song, keeping his position, but does not wish to rush into danger otherwise. He allows his energy to build quietly inside of him, ready for when an ally needs healing.

*R1T2:* Another of these creepy zombies comes to Ago from the east, clawing at him from a whole in the wall.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Tsyra, do you accept the raging song? A _kinetic blade_ is formed.

Kwava/ Ganmeed on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Constantly ask about raging song.
Tsyra: 22. Kinetic blade formed.
Kwava: 21.
Ganmeed: 20.
Sol: 18. _Produce flame_ til R41T18.
Ozzy: 17. Gloom active til next turn.
* Ginny: x.
Ago: 15.
Lev: 14. RAGING SONG/ INSPIRED RAGE!!!
* Inspired Rage: +2 morale bonus to STR & CON and a +2 morale bonus on Will saving throws, but also take a 1 penalty to AC. 
*  Accurate Stance active: +2 competence bonus on melee attack rolls & thrown weapon attack rolls.
Blue Void Zombie: 12. (27:22).
Visto: 5.
Green Void Zombie: 2. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Guarding closely the integrity of her own mind, Tsyra rejects the  influence of Lev's song as she moves to assist Santiago and the avian  duo within the building. As soon as she enters, she realizes that the best she can do is attack an enemy without special positioning, but that's better than nothing as she steps up to Blue. She realizes, this being her first mortal confrontation that the concentration required to activate a maneuver and the concentration needed to maintain her kinetic blade are mutually exclusive. The incredible thought processes with which she has distracted herself fails her physically as she cannot bludgeon past the creature's thick skin. The sequence complete, and the avians at least safe for now, her mind fills with the knowledge of how to help the injured should it come to that.

*R2T21:* Kwava moves into the building and turns to fire at Blue, hitting the monster in the upper left arm for *15*. Tsyra notes with detached scholarly interest that while there was the initial resistance against the arrow as if the zombie was like any creature with a tough hide, yet its undead nature did not ablate the power of the arrow as some corporeal are wont to do.

*R2T20:* Ganmeed flies forth and does a terrible job nipping at Blue, and then tries to fly away, but gets hit for *8* for her troubles as she gets out of the building, with Kwava telling her to back down in Elven.

*R2T18:*  Sol's turn to head in, and he rolls right in next to Tsyra and Ago. He swishes clumsily with the fire in his hand but still somehow manages to catch the unimpressive monster with a burning slap to the face for *4 fire*.

*R2T17:* Ozzy, the gloom around you ends. Do you accept the raging song? What do you do?

Ginny's simultaneous turn, Ago in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Constantly ask about raging song.
Tsyra: 22. Kinetic blade formed.
Kwava: 21.
Sol: 18. _Produce flame_ til R41T18.
Ozzy: 17. Gloom active til next turn.
* Ginny: x.
Ago: 15.
Lev: 14. RAGING SONG/ INSPIRED RAGE!!!
* Inspired Rage: +2 morale bonus to STR & CON and a +2 morale bonus on Will saving throws, but also take a 1 penalty to AC. 
*  Accurate Stance active: +2 competence bonus on melee attack rolls & thrown weapon attack rolls.
Blue Void Zombie: 12. (8:22).
Visto: 5.
Green Void Zombie: 2. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Surprised by Ginnys report, Ozzy thinks for a moment on what these  undead could be, but proceeds to press the attack. Entering his stance,  Ozzy moves next to Kwava. Once in position and able to see, Ozzy fires  his storm blast at the nearest foe, hitting Blue in the hand for a total of *6 energy* damage. *Theyre not as hardy as I thought! Press the attack!* Ozzy says. 

Ginny disappears from her spot, reappearing in flank with Tsyra and attacks, but misses, clacking her beak into the crumbling stone of the buidling. Again a pall surrounds Ozzy.

*R2T15:* Ago, what do you do? Do you take Lev's raging song?

Lev on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Constantly ask about raging song.
Tsyra: 22. Kinetic blade formed.
Kwava: 21.
Sol: 18. _Produce flame_ til R41T18.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_.
* Ginny: x.
Ago: 15.
Lev: 14. RAGING SONG/ INSPIRED RAGE!!!
* Inspired Rage: +2 morale bonus to STR & CON and a +2 morale bonus on Will saving throws, but also take a 1 penalty to AC. 
*  Accurate Stance active: +2 competence bonus on melee attack rolls & thrown weapon attack rolls.
Blue Void Zombie: 12. (2:22).
Visto: 5.
Green Void Zombie: 2. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Accepting the raging song, Ago lets out a bellowing war cry, *These wretches will fall before us, comrades!* Emboldened by his allies, Ago lets loose a storm of attacks with his flail, his shield, and even a vicious bite. He swings his flail up into Blue's groin, destroying him and leaving a hideous scorch mark on the ground. He then pushes the spike on his shield through the gap in the wall to stab green in the upper arm for for *7*, then bites low to mack on the zombie's knee for *9*. The taste of the zombie is truly hideous, gut-wrenching, but Ago ignores the taste.

*R2T14:* Lev, you are currently using inspired rage. You should probably get closer to at least see the fight. What do you do?

Visto on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Constantly ask about raging song. Encouraging roar til R3T15 (+2 morale attack/ damage).
Tsyra: 22. Kinetic blade formed.
Kwava: 21.
Sol: 18. _Produce flame_ til R41T18.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_.
* Ginny: x.
Ago: 15. ACCEPTED INSPIRED RAGE!!! (THP: 8)
Lev: 14. INSPIRED RAGE!!!
* Inspired Rage: +2 morale bonus to STR & CON and a +2 morale bonus on Will saving throws, but also take a 1 penalty to AC. 
*  Accurate Stance active: +2 competence bonus on melee attack rolls & thrown weapon attack rolls.
Visto: 5.
Green Void Zombie: 2. (6:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Continuing his tale, Lev cast a spell and disappears as his intonation  ends, and walks into the building while drawing his two-hander.  He  moves to his left upon entering, looking at what is left to kill (again). 

*R2T5:* Visto, what do you do?

Green on deck, Tsyra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Constantly ask about raging song. Encouraging roar til R3T15 (+2 morale attack/ damage).
Tsyra: 22. Kinetic blade formed.
Kwava: 21.
Sol: 18. _Produce flame_ til R41T18.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_.
* Ginny: x.
Ago: 15. ACCEPTED INSPIRED RAGE!!! (THP: 8)
Lev: 14. INSPIRED RAGE!!! _Vanish_ til R6T14.
* Inspired Rage: +2 morale bonus to STR & CON and a +2 morale bonus on Will saving throws, but also take a 1 penalty to AC. 
*  Accurate Stance active: +2 competence bonus on melee attack rolls & thrown weapon attack rolls.
Visto: 5.
Green Void Zombie: 2. (6:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Visto follows the rest of the party into the building. He doesn't feel  much like his friends need him though, especially since they seem to be  downing the foes with relative ease. 

*R2T2:* Green steps away from the painful guy to attack the big bird, with one fist landing against Ginny for *5*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Tsyra, what do you do?

Kwava on deck, Sol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Constantly ask about raging song. Encouraging roar til R3T15 (+2 morale attack/ damage).
Tsyra: 22. Kinetic blade formed.
Kwava: 21.
Sol: 18. _Produce flame_ til R41T18.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_.
* Ginny: x.
Ago: 15. ACCEPTED INSPIRED RAGE!!! (THP: 8)
Lev: 14. INSPIRED RAGE!!! _Vanish_ til R6T14.
* Inspired Rage: +2 morale bonus to STR & CON and a +2 morale bonus on Will saving throws, but also take a 1 penalty to AC. 
*  Accurate Stance active: +2 competence bonus on melee attack rolls & thrown weapon attack rolls.
Visto: 5.
Green Void Zombie: 2. (6:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Embarrassment flushes Tsyra's face as expectations of her own abilities  collide with reality.  Not wanting to dwell on this overestimation, she  moves quickly to engage the only foe she can see. Noticing that the only part of the wall she can squeeze through is by the open spot (_vanished_ Lev), she moves past him and through the wall and then south, opening up a futile attack from the zombie. Tsyra swings her kinetic weapon at the zombie in a crushing  downward blow to destroy the monster. Despite the strange nature of this particular zombie, it does as all destroyed undead do ... spontaneous combat from inside and turn to ash .... leaving a scorch mark on the ruined floor.

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Constantly ask about raging song. Encouraging roar til R3T15 (+2 morale attack/ damage).
Tsyra: 22. Kinetic blade formed.
Kwava: 21.
Sol: 18. _Produce flame_ til R41T18.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_.
* Ginny: x.
Ago: 15. ACCEPTED INSPIRED RAGE!!! (THP: 8)
Lev: 14. INSPIRED RAGE!!! _Vanish_ til R6T14.
* Inspired Rage: +2 morale bonus to STR & CON and a +2 morale bonus on Will saving throws, but also take a 1 penalty to AC. 
*  Accurate Stance active: +2 competence bonus on melee attack rolls & thrown weapon attack rolls.
Visto: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

While there is a sense of dread in this place, the group had gone through too many builds such that Ago and Lev let their guard down. As soon as Ago opens the door, he and Leve recoil from the stench of death just enough to distract them from the dangers beyond.

*Surprise Round ...

S11:* Blue slams Ago with a low strike to his shin for *7*.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* Kwava delays ...

*R1T23:* Sol calls to Ago, *"Whatcha' see?"*

*R1T20:* Tsyra, your back is to a cliff, and what you can see is a completely full passage with no throughway. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot first hostile.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. 
Ozzy: 17. 
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (22:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield.
Red Void Zombie: 13. (22:22).
Ganmeed: 12.
Blue Void Zombie: 11. (22:22).
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Conjuring an earthen blade as a precaution, Tsyra steps backwards to  give room to Lev and Santiago in the event they wish to step out of the  entranceway.

*R1T17:* Ozzy, what do you do? What do you have Ginny do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot first hostile.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). *Scarlet einhander*. READIED...
Ozzy: 17. 
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (22:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield.
Red Void Zombie: 13. (22:22).
Ganmeed: 12.
Blue Void Zombie: 11. (22:22).
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Seeing the crowded doorway, Ozzy is reminded again of an earlier trip to  a house of charity and the fight that occurred in such cramped  quarters. Therefore, Ozzy stays put and says, *The tower is too cramped. Take care!* 
*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

_Any other entrances?_
*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"I didn't see anything, want me to fly up to the top?"_

*R1T16:* Lev, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot first hostile.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. READIED...
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. READEDIED ...
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (22:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield.
Red Void Zombie: 13. (22:22).
Ganmeed: 12.
Blue Void Zombie: 11. (22:22).
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Lev recoils in surprise when *Blue* comes out of nowhere to attack Ago.   But it is a short-lived surprise, as he responds with an overhand swing  of his greatsword, hoping to end the battle before it really starts, but ends up just dinging the doorway and his sword for his troubles.

*R1T15:* Brown bites Ago in his left hand with a soft crit for *10*, with claws screeching off his armor.

*R1T14:* Ago, you have shield in hand, but not weapon ... as you were busy opening a door. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot first hostile.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. READIED...
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. READEDIED ...
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (22:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield.
Red Void Zombie: 13. (22:22).
Ganmeed: 12.
Blue Void Zombie: 11. (22:22).
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Ago yells out in pain, his face twists into a furious grimace as he  calls down Abadars divine power on this zombie. He initiates a maneuver  when he bites that opens Lev up to attack, biting the zombie in the side of the head for *17*! He calls out *Theres at least three in there! I could use some medical help Visto!* 

Lev's AOO clangs off the side of the wall, nearly bouncing back on himself.

*R1T13-10:*  Red and Green snarl menacingly. Ganmeed is aware of danger. Blue attacks Ago, completely missing.

*R1T5:* Visto, what do you do?

Kwava on deck, Sol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. READIED to shoot first hostile.
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. READIED...
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. READIED ...
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (22:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield. SMITE vs. Blue (+5 attk, +4 dmg, +5 defl, 1st strike already made)!
Red Void Zombie: 13. (22:22).
Ganmeed: 12. DELAYING ...
Blue Void Zombie: 11. (5:22).
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Visto moves into action, moving himself so he can see Ago from the  outside of the room, he conjures up a healing rain upon his ally, to  sooth his wounds and bring him back into the fight. Ago regains *14 hp*. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Kwava moves north along the building, looking out for any other hostiles.

*R2T23:* Sol flies in and just above Lev and Ago. He reaches out, and though he has a little trouble with the doorjamb, he still touches Blue's shoulder to scorch and destroy the void zombie! *"There's a spot open!"* he calls out.

*R2T20:* Tsyra, your readied action never went off. What do you do?

Ozzy/ Ginny on deck ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. 
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. READIED ...
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (22:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield. SMITE vs. Blue (+5 attk, +4 dmg, +5 defl, 1st strike already made)!
Red Void Zombie: 13. (22:22).
Ganmeed: 12. DELAYING ...
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Void Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Trusting in Sol's words, Tsyra prays for the guidance of Findeladlara as  she rushes into the building to assist the apparently unwounded and  not-outnumbered Santiago. She slashes Red in the head for *21*, cutting open its head and revealing its ruined, prion-ridden brain. The skull part she separated dangles along the right side of its head, slapping against its cheek, held in placed by greasy hair and twisting skin.

*R2T17:* Ozzy, your readied action never happened. An opening was called, but then was likely taken by Tsyra. What do you do? What do you have Ginny do?

Lev on deck, Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. Elemental overflow +1.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. READIED ...
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (22:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield. SMITE vs. Blue (+5 attk, +4 dmg, +5 defl, 1st strike already made)!
Red Void Zombie: 13. (1:22).
Ganmeed: 12. DELAYING ...
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Void Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Seeing the combat in the hallway continues, Ozzy has no interest in  trying to squeeze inside. Instead, Ozzy follows Kwavas move North  around the building saying, *Lets stick together.Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny
Show

Yes fly up top. Report back.
* 
And with that, Ginny begins circling the tower to climb higher and higher.

*R2T16:* Lev, what do you do?

Brown on deck, Ago in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. Elemental overflow +1.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. READIED ...
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (22:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield. SMITE vs. Blue (+5 attk, +4 dmg, +5 defl, 1st strike already made)!
Red Void Zombie: 13. (1:22).
Ganmeed: 12. DELAYING ...
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Void Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Lev considers his new skills and decides to put them to use.  He  allocates some of his new energy into his attack, giving more power to  his overhand chop at Red, but then immediately turns his sword to the wall when he realizes that Tsyra is standing where he thought a zombie might be!

*R2T15:* Brown slams Tsyra in her hip for *1 mod*, swings with the other fist, and meanwhile its tongue flails about, trying to get to her.

*R2T14:* Ago, your smite has faded since Blue has been sent to their final rest. What do you do? 

Red on deck, Green in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. Elemental overflow +1.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. READIED ...
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (22:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield. 
Red Void Zombie: 13. (1:22).
Ganmeed: 12. DELAYING ...
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Void Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* With a satisfied smile, Ago gives Visto a hearty thumbs up. Invigorated,  he seeks to follow Tsyra into the room, but it is too crowded. He tries to do a sweeping gambit on Brown from across the doorway after he takes out his flail, but the door way throws off his attack.

*R2T13-10:* Red & Green both attack Tsyra to no avail.

*R2T5:* Visto, what do you do?

Kwava on deck, Sol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. 
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. Elemental overflow +1.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. READIED ...
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (22:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield. RAKE: -2 onall d20 rolls through end of R3T14!!!
Red Void Zombie: 13. (1:22).
Ganmeed: 12. DELAYING ...
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Void Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Visto keeps an eye on the action, watching to make sure his ally  doesn't get injured again while staying away from the fighting itself. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T24:* Kwaja delays on lookout ....

*R3T23:* Sol swoops in above Tsyra and touches Red with his flaming hand, destroying the zombie. *"Another opening!"* he calls out. *"Tsyra, step in."*

*R3T20:* Tsyra, what do you do?

Ozzy/ Ginny on deck, Visto delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. DELAYING ...
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. Elemental overflow +1.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. READIED ...
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (22:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield. RAKE: -2 onall d20 rolls through end of R3T14!!!
Ganmeed: 12. DELAYING ...
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5. DELAYING ...

*DEAD/ OOC*
Void Zombie (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Tsyra shifts to her right as she slashes at the zombie nearer to the doorway for *16* against its left foot. 

*R3T17:* Ozzy, while Ginny makes the spiral flight up the tower, what do you do?

Ginny on deck, Lev in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. DELAYING ...
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. Elemental overflow +1.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. 
* Ginny: x.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (6:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield. RAKE: -2 onall d20 rolls through end of R3T14!!!
Ganmeed: 12. DELAYING ...
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5. DELAYING ...

*DEAD/ OOC*
Void Zombie (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Ozzy keeps his head on a swivel for any surprises or reports from Ginny. Meanwhile, she continues flying around and around, up and up, and ends her movement on the unseen western side.*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"No glass for the lighthouse, but heavy shutters. I'll need a few seconds to take a pass around to look."_

*R3T16:* Lev, what do you do?

Brown on deck, Ago in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. DELAYING ...
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. Elemental overflow +1.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. DELAYING ...
Ginny: 17.
Lev: 16. 
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (6:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield. RAKE: -2 onall d20 rolls through end of R3T14!!!
Ganmeed: 12. DELAYING ...
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5. DELAYING ...

*DEAD/ OOC*
Void Zombie (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Lev, still unable to find his way into the room where the fighting is, begins singing a rousing tune of victory. 

*R3T15:* Brown slams Tsyra in the left upper arm for *4 mod*, then in the chest for another *4 mod*.

*R3T14:* Ago, you are currently suffering from your rake, and you may not begin any gambits on this turn. What do you do?

Green on deck, Sol in the hole, Kwava/ Ozzy/ Ganmeed/ Visto delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kwava: 24. DELAYING ...
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. Elemental overflow +1.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. DELAYING ...
Ginny: 17.
Lev: 16. RAGING SONG!
Brown Void Zombie: 15. (6:22).
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield. RAKE: -2 onall d20 rolls through end of R3T14!!!
Ganmeed: 12. DELAYING ...
Green Void Zombie: 10. (22:22).
Visto: 5. DELAYING ...

*DEAD/ OOC*
Void Zombie (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Ago takes a step into the room (directly below Sol), letting the power of the song flow  through him. He lets out his own bellowing roar to embolden his allies before loosing a strike with his flail to knock down any zombie he can  reach, and catching Brown in the gut with so wrecking a blow that Brown is destroyed. The zombie's destruction heartens the paladin, easing his flagging confidence from his failed attempt several seconds prior.

*R3T10:* Green, who seems to have been a gnome in life (and was able to fit in the smaller partial square), steps into the spot opened by Ago just now, attacking the paladin fruitlessly.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T23:* Sol touches the gnome zombie with his burning hand to do *10 fire*.

*R4T20:* Tsyra, do you accept the raging song? What do you do?

Ginny on deck, Lev in the hole, Kwava/ Ozzy/ Ganmeed/ Visto delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (til R4T14): +2 morale attack/ damage.
Kwava: 24. DELAYING ...
Sol: 23. _Produce flame_ til R11T18.
Tsyra: 20. Kinetic blade (S). _Scarlet einhander_. Elemental overflow +1.
Ozzy: 17. _Aura of misfortune_ stance. DELAYING ...
Ginny: 17.
Lev: 16. RAGING SONG!
Ago: 14. Weapon-and-shield. Accepted RAGING SONG!!!
Ganmeed: 12. DELAYING ...
Green Void Zombie: 10. (12:22).
Visto: 5. DELAYING ...

*DEAD/ OOC*
Void Zombie (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*"They're surging out of the forest!"* screams Sol as loud as he can so the ground floor can hear.

Ozzy hears a similar report.

*"Their numbers have grown!"* calls a very worried Samaritha.

The  wave of monsters reaches the tower, the beasts scrambling up the sides  and scratching at its foundations. To the heroes below (Visto, Ozzy,  Tsyra), it is particularly unnerving. It sounds like the entire place is  crawling with monsters, heard easily by all characters at all levels.  The creatures hammer and claw and bite at the tower's windows and at the  outer ground floor door. The window shutters can't hold forever, though  they seems fairly strong for the moment. A shutter near Lev and Ago  partially shatters, and a wriggling black tentacle whips around trying  to feel things when Lev cuts it off and there's a a bunch of extra scrabbling only increasing now from greater numbers, but the battering outside all window shutters and doors do not  lessen.

A few seconds later, that same window shutter - now weakened - blasts open right by Lev and Ago! What they see is something like a small (still Medium-sized), hairless, blue lion-like creature with twin tentacular tails. Dozens more thick tentacles quiver and twitch where its main should be!

The window aperture itself is not particularly wide for such a creature (or yourselves) to pass through easily, and it is struggling to get through.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T26:* *"Did I just hear a breach?"* calls down Sol.

*R1T24:* Ozzy, you didn't hear it the smashing window shutter two levels above, but Ginny just told you that the entire tower is covered in blue creatures, and it looks like they just opened a spot mid-tower. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 26. _Shield_ til R41T26.
Ozzy: 24.
Tsyra: 19.
Akata (Group): 14.
Kwava: 10.
Lev: 9.
Ago: 6.
Cyphermages (Group): 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Surprised at the suddenness of the attack, Ozzy calls out, *"Ginny says tower's swarmed, breach mid-tower!"*

Adopting a stance, Ozzy prepares to face attackers should the ground floor be breached next.*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*Give em hell Ginny!*
 
To which she responds*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"You want me to ... what?!? There's too many of them. What the hell am I supposed to do?"_

*R1T19:* Tsyra, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 26. _Shield_ til R41T26.
Ozzy: 24. READIED RTA w/ _Storm Gauntlets_ should an enemy enter Ozzys sight lines.
Tsyra: 19.
Akata (Group): 14.
Kwava: 10.
Lev: 9.
Ago: 6.
Cyphermages (Group): 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Something occurs to Tsyra, but for the moment she waits to see how  the attack progresses. 

*R1T14:* The akata in the windowframe, wriggles around, unable to get farther into the room. It bites at the cyphermage standing there in shock, biting him in the upper left arm for *4*.

*R1T10:* Kwava starts double-moving down the stairs.

*R1T9:* Lev, there is a monster (see pictures in Discord) stuck in the window, trying to push in, and it just bit a cyphermage. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 26. _Shield_ til R41T26.
Ozzy: 24. READIED RTA w/ _Storm Gauntlets_ should an enemy enter Ozzys sight lines.
Tsyra: 19. DELAYING!!!
Akata (Group): 14.
Kwava: 10.
Lev: 9.
Ago: 6.
Cyphermages (Group): 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Lev moves to block the aperture, but Ago is in the way. Lev can still reach to try to push the beast back out of the window, and as he does so, his mouth complete distends and changes form to now appear as a long, lupine muzzle with sharp teeth. His mouth easily presses against the monster to plunger the monster out the window easily! What makes this really creepy, though, and you (plural) are just now realizing it .... these monsters have NO vocalizations. No growls, yips, mews, roars, nothing. All is dreadful silence except the sounds of their claws on the stone outside. Lev searches his  memories of tales and ballads so he can battle it more effectively. 

*R1T6:* Ago, Lev-Wolf just reached past you and booped the critter out the window, but the sounds of clicking claws on stone through the wall tell you that there are scores waiting to take that one's place ... and who knows what is happening at other windows. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sol: 26. _Shield_ til R41T26.
Ozzy: 24. READIED RTA w/ _Storm Gauntlets_ should an enemy enter Ozzys sight lines.
Tsyra: 19. DELAYING!!!
Akata (Group): 14.
Kwava: 10.
Lev: 9.
Ago: 6.
Cyphermages (Group): 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Ago takes just a second to absorb Levs appearance before turning back  to the matter at hand. He begins barking out commands with an unshakable  confidence that bolsters those nearby. *Mages, away from the windows hide under a bed If you must! I swear by Abadars light you shall live to see tomorrow!*Entering a defensive posture, he reaches out his hand and fully heals the wounded mage.

*R1T5-4:* The mages all scram to clear the area for the heroes (incl. Samaritha).

*End of Round**:*  A tremor shakes the entire tower. It is bad enough to knock the poorly balanced Ago off his feet, as well as all of the Cyphermages (Samaritha keeps her feet, though). The tremor lasts only a few seconds, but afterward the tower has a barely perceptible lean to the south. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T26:* Sol delays where he is...

*R2T24:* Ozzy, your readied action didn't occur. What do you do?

Monsters on deck, Kwava in the hole, Tsyra/ Visto delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ozzy: 24. READIED RTA w/ _Storm Gauntlets_ should an enemy enter Ozzys sight lines.
Akata (Group): 14.
Kwava: 10.
Lev: 9.
Ago: 6. _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge/ Will w/ TWF in hand).
* Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain  the benefits of the Diehard feat, & +5 morale bonus to Fort saves  vs. death, fatigue/ exhaustion effects, or poison.
Cyphermages (Group): 5.
Samaritha: 4.
Tower: 0. On Round 4, the next event happens!

Sol: 26. _Shield_ til R41T26. DELAYING...
Tsyra: 19. DELAYING!!!
Visto: x. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* Tsyra is visibly alarmed by the shaking of the tower. Once the  tremor subsides she begins to examine the tower's walls, hoping to  ascertain the integrity of the structure and the risk that it might  topple over or collapse. Alarmed, she cries out, *"Everyone out of the tower, it's going to collapse!"* as she rushes over to the destroyed doorway.

*R2T24:* Ozzy, as mentioned before, your readied action did not happen. What do you do?

Monsters on deck, Kwava in the hole, Visto delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tsyra: 25.
Ozzy: 24. READIED RTA w/ _Storm Gauntlets_ should an enemy enter Ozzys sight lines.
Akata (Group): 14.
Kwava: 10.
Lev: 9.
Ago: 6. _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge/ Will w/ TWF in hand).
* Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain  the benefits of the Diehard feat, & +5 morale bonus to Fort saves  vs. death, fatigue/ exhaustion effects, or poison.
Cyphermages (Group): 5.
Samaritha: 4.
Tower: 0. On Round 4, the next event happens!

Sol: 26. _Shield_ til R41T26. DELAYING...
Visto: x. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Concerned at Tsyras warning, Ozzy but curses and moves his essence as he  runs above, shouting,*TOWERS FALLING EVACUATE NOW!* just as he passes the second-to-last level and is on the final staircase, yelling up to Sol. (He passed Kwava going the other way.)*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*Try to draw off some beasts at the entrance. Hit and fly.*

*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

*"Got it. Here goes ............ GAHH! Get off ...... no, LET GO! Get .... aahhhhhahhhhhhh**ahhhhhhh...."*

Ozzy senses that his connection to Ginny has ended.

*R2T14:* Everyone in every level hears the clawing and scrathing on stone from outside every wall and shutter throughout the tower. There are too many right now for one to even get to push into the window towards Ago right now.

*R2T10:*  Kwava continues down, ending up right where Ozzy had just left, near Visto.

*R2T9:* Lev, what do you do?

Ago on deck, Cyphermages in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tsyra: 25.
Ozzy: 24. 
Akata (Group): 14.
Kwava: 10.
Lev: 9.
Ago: 6. _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge/ Will w/ TWF in hand).
* Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain  the benefits of the Diehard feat, & +5 morale bonus to Fort saves  vs. death, fatigue/ exhaustion effects, or poison.
Cyphermages (Group): 5.
Samaritha: 4.
Tower: 0. On Round 4, the next event happens!

Sol: 26. _Shield_ til R41T26. DELAYING...
Visto: x. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* *"Ago, get the Cyphermages headed downstairs.  I'll go and help clear a path!"*  Lev spins on his heel and sprints down the stairs, drawing his greatsword as he goes. 

*R2T6:* Ago, what do you do?

Cyphermages on deck/ in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tsyra: 25.
Ozzy: 24. 
Akata (Group): 14.
Kwava: 10.
Lev: 9. Greatsword.
Ago: 6. _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge/ Will w/ TWF in hand).
* Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain  the benefits of the Diehard feat, & +5 morale bonus to Fort saves  vs. death, fatigue/ exhaustion effects, or poison.
Cyphermages (Group): 5.
Samaritha: 4.
Tower: 0. On Round 4, the next event happens!

Sol: 26. _Shield_ til R41T26. DELAYING...
Visto: x. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* Getting to his feet slowly. Ago calls down.*Theres  too many beasts for the mages to push out into them! It may be safer to  ride out the collapse than to risk getting bitten!"* he turns to the prone mages as he passes them, *Were heading downstairs. Stay behind me!* 

*R2T5-4:* The Cyphermages get to their feet. Those on upper levels begin coming down, but the ones on the second don't pass Ago, though one from the highest level likewise doesn't try to push past Ozzy.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Tsyra, what do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Monsters in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tsyra: 25.
Ozzy: 24. 
Akata (Group): 14.
Kwava: 10.
Lev: 9. Greatsword.
Ago: 6. _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge/ Will w/ TWF in hand).
* Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain  the benefits of the Diehard feat, & +5 morale bonus to Fort saves  vs. death, fatigue/ exhaustion effects, or poison.
* IF/THEN: If he has to make a save, use Unbreakable Gambit.
Cyphermages (Group): 5.
Samaritha: 4.
Tower: 0. On Round 4, the next event happens!

Sol: 26. _Shield_ til R41T26. DELAYING...
Visto: x. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T3:* Visto steps downstairs after the others. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Tsyra, what do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Monsters in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tsyra: 25.
Ozzy: 24. 
Akata (Group): 14.
Kwava: 10.
Lev: 9. Greatsword.
Ago: 6. _Inner Sphere Stance_ (+2 dodge/ Will w/ TWF in hand).
* Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain  the benefits of the Diehard feat, & +5 morale bonus to Fort saves  vs. death, fatigue/ exhaustion effects, or poison.
* IF/THEN: If he has to make a save, use Unbreakable Gambit.
Cyphermages (Group): 5.
Samaritha: 4.
Visto: x. DELAYING!!!
Tower: 0. On Round 4, the next event happens!

Sol: 26. _Shield_ til R41T26. DELAYING...

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------

